# Moglie e Amante



## peccatoveniale (14 Febbraio 2013)

Ho 58 anni e sono ​sposato da 23 anni e felicemente fino a quattro anni fa quando ho conosciuto una splendida donna di venti anni piu' giovane di me, sposata e con un figlio di quattro anni. 
Abbiamo iniziato una travolgente relazione fatta da pomeriggi in motel, ma anche weekend, viaggi, cene, amicizie comuni ecc. Poi dopo un anno lei si separa dal marito (io le pago le spese per la separazione) e lascia la casa coniugale per trasferirsi in un alloggio che io provvedo ad affittare e pagare le spese.
Lei ha un lavoro part time che non le consente di guadagnare abbastanza per mantenersi dignitosamente, ed allora contribuisco io a tutto.
Sono oramai trascorsi tre anni da quando lei e' diventata praticamente la mia compagna; abbiamo trascorso insieme vacanze, viaggi in Italia ed all'estero. Lei dice di amarmi veramente, ed io ci credo, peraltro e' consapevole che io non 
lascero' mai mia moglie ed i nostri figli adottivi, oramai grandicelli.
Nonostante lei mi abbia a "part time" tutto cio' la rende comunque felice. Tra l'altro lei e' una donna di una notevole avvenenza, di quelle che si dice "sono sedute sulla loro fortuna" e che, nella vita, avrebbe potuto trovare tante scorciatoie per risolvere i suoi problemi di lavoro o per venire fuori da una condizione coniugale e familiarmente insoddisfacente. Ma non ha mai voluto scambiare se stessa per ottenere.
E' oltretutto una donna elegante e sensuale, intelligente e sensibile.
Infine potrebbe ancora oggi permettersi una vita piu' agiata e brillante di quanto non riesca ad offrirle io.

In questi anni il rapporto con mia moglie e' rimasto quello di sempre, cioè affettuoso ed amorevole da parte mia. Naturalmente al punto di vista sessuale e' un po' calato, ma questo lo ritengo normale dopo 22 anni.
Provo per lei un amore profondo ed una stima senza fine per come sa essere moglie, madre, lavoratrice ed anche amante (quando ne abbiamo il tempo e l voglia.........!) e non riesco ad immaginare una vita senza di lei che rappresenta la mia sicurezza, la mia certezza ed i miei punti fermi.

Insomma sono incasinato. Sono un egoista oppure un immaturo? Sono un confuso oppure uno con le idee chiare sui propri bisogni?
Ma perchè nel nostro Paese non esiste l'istituto del Matrimonio Poliamoroso?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2013)

peccatoveniale ha detto:


> Ho 58 anni e sono ​sposato da 23 anni e felicemente fino a quattro anni fa quando ho conosciuto una splendida donna di venti anni piu' giovane di me, sposata e con un figlio di quattro anni.
> Abbiamo iniziato una travolgente relazione fatta da pomeriggi in motel, ma anche weekend, viaggi, cene, amicizie comuni ecc. Poi dopo un anno lei si separa dal marito (io le pago le spese per la separazione) e lascia la casa coniugale per trasferirsi in un alloggio che io provvedo ad affittare e pagare le spese.
> Lei ha un lavoro part time che non le consente di guadagnare abbastanza per mantenersi dignitosamente, ed allora contribuisco io a tutto.
> Sono oramai trascorsi tre anni da quando lei e' diventata praticamente la mia compagna; abbiamo trascorso insieme vacanze, viaggi in Italia ed all'estero. Lei dice di amarmi veramente, ed io ci credo, peraltro e' consapevole che io non
> ...



Bha.. stavo pensando alla tua amante sai.... Speriamo bene che tua moglie non scopra nulla, altrimenti dovrà usare quello che meglio sa usare per camparsi.  Parole tue sono, non le mie.


----------



## tommy (14 Febbraio 2013)

sono la persona meno adatta per  consigliare, e ti dico ma che hai fatto? comodo stare con un piede in due staffe vero? una devi farla soffrire. Decidi tu quale, e spero che non sia tua moglie con la quale hai preso un impegno. A meno che lei non abbia perso interesse per te.


----------



## Minerva (14 Febbraio 2013)

peccatoveniale ha detto:


> Ho 58 anni e sono ​sposato da 23 anni e felicemente fino a quattro anni fa quando ho conosciuto una splendida donna di venti anni piu' giovane di me, sposata e con un figlio di quattro anni.
> Abbiamo iniziato una travolgente relazione fatta da pomeriggi in motel, ma anche weekend, viaggi, cene, amicizie comuni ecc. Poi dopo un anno lei si separa dal marito (io le pago le spese per la separazione) e lascia la casa coniugale per trasferirsi in un alloggio che io provvedo ad affittare e pagare le spese.
> Lei ha un lavoro part time che non le consente di guadagnare abbastanza per mantenersi dignitosamente, ed allora contribuisco io a tutto.
> Sono oramai trascorsi tre anni da quando lei e' diventata praticamente la mia compagna; abbiamo trascorso insieme vacanze, viaggi in Italia ed all'estero. Lei dice di amarmi veramente, ed io ci credo, peraltro e' consapevole che io non
> ...


chissà.per ora esiste solo il poliambulatorio, dove a volte vanno a finire i fedifraghi.
scherzi a parte, se continua così va tutto bene...però parlando con tua moglie potresti scoprire la stessa voglia di evasione inibita da "esagerato" senso di lealtà....liberata da ciò farebbe sentire te meno in colpa e ilmatrimonio poliamoroso sarebbe sereno e reciproco.


----------



## Pleasure (14 Febbraio 2013)

Saresti capace di stare senza questa amante?


----------



## lothar57 (14 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Saresti capace di stare senza questa amante?


Buongiorno Pleasure..amante??macche'...seconda moglie.io non lo capisco proprio...che brutta e squallida storia..mettere via una moglie per prenderne un'altra...io ho amico fesso che l'ha fatto 3 volte...
Poi cara mia il tradimento e'bello perche'ti da andrenalina,evasione...se diventa un grigio rapporto marito.moglie..fa schifo...e che gusto c'e'???non farebbe per me...infatti ho sempre detto da subito..una moglie gia'l'ho...e mi basta!
Consiglio l'utente invornito di andare a vivere in Iran..la'di mogli ne hanno 5..


----------



## Lui (14 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Pleasure..amante??macche'...seconda moglie.io non lo capisco proprio...che brutta e squallida storia..mettere via una moglie per prenderne un'altra...io ho amico fesso che l'ha fatto 3 volte...
> Poi cara mia il tradimento e'bello perche'ti da andrenalina,evasione...se diventa un grigio rapporto marito.moglie..fa schifo...e che gusto c'e'???non farebbe per me...infatti ho sempre detto da subito..una moglie gia'l'ho...e mi basta!
> Consiglio l'utente invornito di andare a vivere in Iran..la'di mogli ne hanno 5..


4, massimo 4.


----------



## Eliade (14 Febbraio 2013)

peccatoveniale ha detto:


> Ho 58 anni e sono ​sposato da 23 anni e felicemente fino a quattro anni fa quando ho conosciuto una splendida donna di venti anni piu' giovane di me, sposata e con un figlio di quattro anni.
> Abbiamo iniziato una travolgente relazione fatta da pomeriggi in motel, ma anche weekend, viaggi, cene, amicizie comuni ecc. Poi dopo un anno lei si separa dal marito (io le pago le spese per la separazione) e lascia la casa coniugale per trasferirsi in un alloggio che io provvedo ad affittare e pagare le spese.
> Lei ha un lavoro part time che non le consente di guadagnare abbastanza per mantenersi dignitosamente, ed allora contribuisco io a tutto.
> Sono oramai trascorsi tre anni da quando lei e' diventata praticamente la mia compagna; abbiamo trascorso insieme vacanze, viaggi in Italia ed all'estero. Lei dice di amarmi veramente, ed io ci credo, peraltro e' consapevole che io non
> ...


Me ne beccherò tante, ma tante...ma stavolta non mi trattengo.
Mi fate un tantinello schifo, tu e la tua amante.
Lei avrebbe potuto trovare tante scorciatoie per risolvere i suoi problemi ma non lo ha mai fatto??
Alla faccia del non vendere se stessa! L'amante le ha pagato le spese di separazione e l'affitto della nuova casa, provvedi tu a mantenerla...e tu questo come lo chiami??  
Ha mascherato il vendere se stessa da amore, ma è lo stesso. Al contrario non avrebbe accettato il tuo "aiuto" e avrebbe meglio ponderato la scelta di separazione.
Poi dici che potrebbe permettersi una vita più agiata di quel che le offri tu, posso solo immaginare che sia riferito al marito. Puoi spiega allora, perché il marito non l'aiuta economicamente? Oppure cosa, un altro amante che la mantiene meglio(perché questo è quello che è, mi spiace dirlo, *con tutto l'amore sincero che possa provare* è una mantenuta)?

Non esiste in Italia il Matrimonio Poliamoroso perché ci sono usanze che si chiamano LIBERTA' DI SCELTA, COERENZA, CORRETTEZZA. E si, sei un egoista, immaturo ma non confuso sui propri bisogni, lo sei su quello degli altri.
E in ogni caso anche chi ha più di una moglie, in altri paesi, non lo fa all'insaputa delle altre. Tutte le moglie sanno che non sono le uniche, in altri paesi è un reato.


Ora venitemi a dire che il tradimento non leva nulla...alla faccia: weekend, viaggi, cene, amicizie comuni, pagamenti di spese....ma di che cazzo stiamo parlando?
Ma come si fa ad essere così...così...

No vabè, lasciamo stare...guarda dimentica il mio post, è solo uno sfogo di un'acida zitella bigotta (E GRAZIE AL CIELO, aggiungo, mi sputerei in viso da sola dovessi comportarmi come te...altro che matrimonio poliamoroso).
Non prestarmi attenzione, qui sapranno aiutarti meglio.XD


----------



## Simy (14 Febbraio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Me ne beccherò tante, ma tante...ma stavolta non mi trattengo.
> Mi fate un tantinello schifo, tu e la tua amante.
> Lei avrebbe potuto trovare tante scorciatoie per risolvere i suoi problemi ma non lo ha mai fatto??
> Alla faccia del non vendere se stessa! L'amante le ha pagato le spese di separazione e l'affitto della nuova casa, provvedi tu a mantenerla...e tu questo come lo chiami??
> ...


il verde è mio


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Me ne beccherò tante, ma tante...ma stavolta non mi trattengo.
> Mi fate un tantinello schifo, tu e la tua amante.
> Lei avrebbe potuto trovare tante scorciatoie per risolvere i suoi problemi ma non lo ha mai fatto??
> Alla faccia del non vendere se stessa! L'amante le ha pagato le spese di separazione e l'affitto della nuova casa, provvedi tu a mantenerla...e tu questo come lo chiami??
> ...


QUANTO SEI ACIDA PERO' però... ti quoto e ti smeraldo pure


----------



## lothar57 (14 Febbraio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Me ne beccherò tante, ma tante...ma stavolta non mi trattengo.
> Mi fate un tantinello schifo, tu e la tua amante.
> Lei avrebbe potuto trovare tante scorciatoie per risolvere i suoi problemi ma non lo ha mai fatto??
> Alla faccia del non vendere se stessa! L'amante le ha pagato le spese di separazione e l'affitto della nuova casa, provvedi tu a mantenerla...e tu questo come lo chiami??
> ...



pure il mio...ed un 'onore Eliade cara...


----------



## Simy (14 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> pure il mio...ed un 'onore Eliade cara...


:up:


----------



## lothar57 (14 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:


cara Simy,sono uomini senza pallle..questi...

io mica sono un frate...ma un conto e'vedersi una volta al mese,,quando va bene..altro tenere impedi un matrimonio parallelo.io un'amico cosi'..lo menerei...


----------



## Annuccia (14 Febbraio 2013)

peccatoveniale ha detto:


> Ho 58 anni e sono ​sposato da 23 anni e felicemente fino a quattro anni fa quando ho conosciuto una splendida donna di venti anni piu' giovane di me, sposata e con un figlio di quattro anni.
> Abbiamo iniziato una travolgente relazione fatta da pomeriggi in motel, ma anche weekend, viaggi, cene, amicizie comuni ecc. Poi dopo un anno lei si separa dal marito (io le pago le spese per la separazione) e lascia la casa coniugale per trasferirsi in un alloggio che io provvedo ad affittare e pagare le spese.
> Lei ha un lavoro part time che non le consente di guadagnare abbastanza per mantenersi dignitosamente, ed allora contribuisco io a tutto.
> Sono oramai trascorsi tre anni da quando lei e' diventata praticamente la mia compagna; abbiamo trascorso insieme vacanze, viaggi in Italia ed all'estero. Lei dice di amarmi veramente, ed io ci credo, peraltro e' consapevole che io non
> ...


2 cose...
neretto:scusa ti pare poco?
elimina quel comunque perchè stona un tantino...
la mantieni, passi abbastanza tempo con lei,(viaggi cene ecc)...
ma ci vorrebbe coraggio a chiedere di più...

se non ci fossi stato tu starebbe ancora con il marito perchè non potrebbe permettersi un appartamento sola...
leggo che le hai pagato pure le spese della separazione..
che culo...




rosso:
una donna che non vende se stessa non è speciale...
è una donna.una persona.
nemmeno io ho mai venduto me stessa..devono darmi una medaglia per questo?


è un po come dire..
bravo quell'uomo non ha mai ucciso nessuno....

e poi scusa cosa dovrebbe vendere?..
mi pare che stia abbastanza bene così...





.


----------



## Eliade (14 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> il verde è mio





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> QUANTO SEI ACIDA PERO' però... ti quoto e ti smeraldo pure





lothar57 ha detto:


> pure il mio...ed un 'onore Eliade cara...





Simy ha detto:


> :up:


Arigatou gozaimasu. 

Eh però se quotate me, chi lo aiuta questo amante sperduto nel paese delle meraviglie? 

Vabè, ci penserà Tebe, sicuramente. 

PS Sbriciolata: eh ma io l'ho scritto che sono acida. Giuro che faccio di tutto per calmarmi, mi trattengo dal postare, ho un contatto diretto con l'azienda che produce maalox plus...ma ogni tanto scappa. XD


----------



## Lui (14 Febbraio 2013)

per come la vedo io, ha gia venduto da tempo, elegantemente.


----------



## gas (14 Febbraio 2013)

peccatoveniale ha detto:


> Ho 58 anni e sono ​sposato da 23 anni e felicemente fino a quattro anni fa quando ho conosciuto una splendida donna di venti anni piu' giovane di me, sposata e con un figlio di quattro anni.
> Abbiamo iniziato una travolgente relazione fatta da pomeriggi in motel, ma anche weekend, viaggi, cene, amicizie comuni ecc. Poi dopo un anno lei si separa dal marito (io le pago le spese per la separazione) e lascia la casa coniugale per trasferirsi in un alloggio che io provvedo ad affittare e pagare le spese.
> Lei ha un lavoro part time che non le consente di guadagnare abbastanza per mantenersi dignitosamente, ed allora contribuisco io a tutto.
> Sono oramai trascorsi tre anni da quando lei e' diventata praticamente la mia compagna; abbiamo trascorso insieme vacanze, viaggi in Italia ed all'estero. Lei dice di amarmi veramente, ed io ci credo, peraltro e' consapevole che io non
> ...


Ho letto la tua storia
per quanto riguarda la prima parte nulla da eccepire
mentre per la seconda ho di chè dire

anch'io ho avuto la mia storia, per certi versi simile alla tua
per cui mi domando,
come fai a dichiarare di essere affettuoso e amorevole con tua moglie, quando ami un'altra donna, quando dai a questa donna quello che comunque togli alla tua attuale famiglia
alla tua attuale famiglia, oggi oltre a togliere la disponibilità del tuo tempo libero, togli anche delle risorse economiche, alle quali attingi per dare alla tua amante
non condivido il tuo modo di porti nei confronti della donna e dei figli che fino ad oggi ti dimostrano il loro amore e il loro affetto

secondo me devi prendere una decisione, oltre che per te stesso, per tua moglie e per i tuoi figli ai quali lo devi


----------



## Eliade (14 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> 2 cose...
> neretto:scusa ti pare poco?
> elimina quel comunque perchè stona un tantino...
> la mantieni, passi abbastanza tempo con lei,(viaggi cene ecc)...
> ...


:up: :up: :up: :up:

Non posso reputarti però!


----------



## Annuccia (14 Febbraio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> :up: :up: :up: :up:
> 
> Non posso reputarti però!


----------



## Annuccia (14 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> Ho letto la tua storia
> per quanto riguarda la prima parte nulla da eccepire
> mentre per la seconda ho di chè dire
> 
> ...




ma no gas...
è un uomo così tanto pieno di ammmore che una sola persona non basta....
è così tanto legato alla famiglia che ne mantiene due....


----------



## Simy (14 Febbraio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> :up: :up: :up: :up:
> 
> Non posso reputarti però!


fatto io :singleeye:


----------



## Annuccia (14 Febbraio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Me ne beccherò tante, ma tante...ma stavolta non mi trattengo.
> Mi fate un tantinello schifo, tu e la tua amante.
> Lei avrebbe potuto trovare tante scorciatoie per risolvere i suoi problemi ma non lo ha mai fatto??
> Alla faccia del non vendere se stessa! L'amante le ha pagato le spese di separazione e l'affitto della nuova casa, provvedi tu a mantenerla...e tu questo come lo chiami??
> ...




ti approvo...


----------



## gas (14 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma no gas...
> è un uomo così tanto pieno di ammmore che una sola persona non basta....
> è così tanto legato alla famiglia che ne mantiene due....


già..
lo trovo scorretto in tutti i sensi :kick:


----------



## Eliade (14 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è così tanto legato alla famiglia che ne mantiene due....


Questa però è grandiosa!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (14 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> fatto io :singleeye:


----------



## Lui (14 Febbraio 2013)

potrei avere un verde anch'io?  
grazie care.


----------



## Annuccia (14 Febbraio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Questa però è grandiosa!!! :rotfl:


riflettevo s un'altra cosa...
se scoppia il merdone..e la moglie lo lascia...
economicamente per lui sarebbe meglio...
riflettendoci..
facendo due conti alla moglie darebbe i normali alimenti..e si trasferirebbe con l'altra in un appartamente che comunque già paga...

forse all'altra però non converrebbe...
perchè oltre al sesso dovrebbe lavargli le mutande e cucinare anche per lui...


che caso bizzarro...

sarebbe l'unico caso in cui a gioire non sarebbe l'amante.


----------



## gas (14 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> riflettevo s un'altra cosa...
> se scoppia il merdone..e la moglie lo lascia...
> economicamente per lui sarebbe meglio...
> riflettendoci..
> ...


brava, ottima considerazione :up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Febbraio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Me ne beccherò tante, ma tante...ma stavolta non mi trattengo.
> Mi fate un tantinello schifo, tu e la tua amante.
> Lei avrebbe potuto trovare tante scorciatoie per risolvere i suoi problemi ma non lo ha mai fatto??
> Alla faccia del non vendere se stessa! L'amante le ha pagato le spese di separazione e l'affitto della nuova casa, provvedi tu a mantenerla...e tu questo come lo chiami??
> ...


----------



## Annuccia (14 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> potrei avere un verde anch'io?
> grazie care.



tò...


----------



## Eliade (14 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> riflettevo s un'altra cosa...
> se scoppia il merdone..e la moglie lo lascia...
> economicamente per lui sarebbe meglio...
> riflettendoci..
> ...


E c'hai ragione!!!  



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> View attachment 6558


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma no gas...
> è un uomo così tanto pieno di ammmore che una sola persona non basta....
> è così tanto legato alla famiglia che ne mantiene due....


bellissima! Non posso valutare ora


----------



## Lui (14 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> tò...


sei un tesoro.



la confezione di Baci Perugina e le rose ROSSE che riceverai, sono il mio pensiero per il S. Valentino.


un bacione.


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Ma*



peccatoveniale ha detto:


> Ho 58 anni e sono ​sposato da 23 anni e felicemente fino a quattro anni fa quando ho conosciuto una splendida donna di venti anni piu' giovane di me, sposata e con un figlio di quattro anni.
> Abbiamo iniziato una travolgente relazione fatta da pomeriggi in motel, ma anche weekend, viaggi, cene, amicizie comuni ecc. Poi dopo un anno lei si separa dal marito (io le pago le spese per la separazione) e lascia la casa coniugale per trasferirsi in un alloggio che io provvedo ad affittare e pagare le spese.
> Lei ha un lavoro part time che non le consente di guadagnare abbastanza per mantenersi dignitosamente, ed allora contribuisco io a tutto.
> Sono oramai trascorsi tre anni da quando lei e' diventata praticamente la mia compagna; abbiamo trascorso insieme vacanze, viaggi in Italia ed all'estero. Lei dice di amarmi veramente, ed io ci credo, peraltro e' consapevole che io non
> ...


ma no caro mio non sei ne egoista ne immaturo sei solo......


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Febbraio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Me ne beccherò tante, ma tante...ma stavolta non mi trattengo.
> Mi fate un tantinello schifo, tu e la tua amante.
> Lei avrebbe potuto trovare tante scorciatoie per risolvere i suoi problemi ma non lo ha mai fatto??
> Alla faccia del non vendere se stessa! L'amante le ha pagato le spese di separazione e l'affitto della nuova casa, provvedi tu a mantenerla...e tu questo come lo chiami??
> ...


Ora creo mille profili solo per tempestarti di smeraldi, uno non basta!


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2013)

Primo pensiero: complimenti alla signora che è riuscita a farsi mantenere dal pollo di turno.
Ovviamente sono ironica sui complimenti....
Tu contibua a pagare e a credere che sia amore....
Voi due  la dignità non sapete dove sta di casa...che tristezza


----------



## gas (14 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Primo pensiero: complimenti alla signora che è riuscita a farsi mantenere dal pollo di turno.
> Ovviamente sono ironica sui complimenti....
> Tu contibua a pagare e a credere che sia amore....
> Voi due la dignità non sapete dove sta di casa...*che tristezza*


:sad:


----------



## Simy (14 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Primo pensiero: complimenti alla signora che è riuscita a farsi mantenere dal pollo di turno.
> Ovviamente sono ironica sui complimenti....
> Tu contibua a pagare e a credere che sia amore....
> Voi due la dignità non sapete dove sta di casa...che tristezza


al peggio non c'è mai fine amica mia...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> al peggio non c'è mai fine amica mia...


E io che non  mi sento a mio agio se mi pagano due volte di fila una cena...
Non abbiamo capito un cazzo amica mia


----------



## massinfedele (14 Febbraio 2013)

peccatoveniale ha detto:


> Ho 58 anni e sono ​sposato da 23 anni e felicemente fino a quattro anni fa quando ho conosciuto una splendida donna di venti anni piu' giovane di me, sposata e con un figlio di quattro anni.
> Abbiamo iniziato una travolgente relazione fatta da pomeriggi in motel, ma anche weekend, viaggi, cene, amicizie comuni ecc. Poi dopo un anno lei si separa dal marito (io le pago le spese per la separazione) e lascia la casa coniugale per trasferirsi in un alloggio che io provvedo ad affittare e pagare le spese.
> Lei ha un lavoro part time che non le consente di guadagnare abbastanza per mantenersi dignitosamente, ed allora contribuisco io a tutto.
> Sono oramai trascorsi tre anni da quando lei e' diventata praticamente la mia compagna; abbiamo trascorso insieme vacanze, viaggi in Italia ed all'estero. Lei dice di amarmi veramente, ed io ci credo, peraltro e' consapevole che io non
> ...


Il matrimonio poliamoroso non esiste. Ci sono molte ragioni, ma sono ragionevolmente certo che non è per questo dubbio che sei qui. Il mio contributo è dirti che e' difficile portare avanti due rapporti. a prescindere delle ragioni che ti spingono ad averli. Ci sono seri rischi che prima o poi il nodo verrà al pettine, con conseguenze che immagino dirompenti. Dunque, in assenza del matrimonio poliamoroso, se puoi, scegli, e fallo presto. Una notazione personale: tua moglie ha investito la sua vita su di te, la tua nuova compagna no.


----------



## Annuccia (14 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Primo pensiero: complimenti alla signora che è riuscita a farsi mantenere dal pollo di turno.
> Ovviamente sono ironica sui complimenti....
> Tu contibua a pagare e a credere che sia amore....
> Voi due la dignità non sapete dove sta di casa...che tristezza


qui il fesso è lui....
lo sfgigato della situazione...
si intuisce da come parla di questa Madonnina...
fa anche i miracoli?...


hai letto la frase "seduta sulla sua fortuna?"
tu invece farfalla cosa hai tra le gambe?...
io crdeùvo che avevamo più o meno una figa tutte...
la sua è diversa?
forse i suoi peli sono di platino...
i miei no sono normali..
i tuoi?...

ti sei mai venduta farfalla?..

(stò facendo un sondaggio)
io no..una volta ho venduto un paio di orecchini rotti...
ma la figa l'ho sempre data gratis a chi mi piaceva..a chi non mi piaceva non la davo...
tu?...
medaglie non ne ho ricevute..ne sono stata elogiata..

pensandoci potrei anche io cambiare il mio status econimico...
ma mi basta..
a questo punto di medaglie ne merito due...

mio marito conrtribuisce alle spese di casa e io lavo lui le mutande, cucino  stiro..ecc ecc..
5 medaglie.

nemmeno io chiedo di più...
sono pure cornuta...

mi sa che vinco la coppa dei campioni.


----------



## gas (14 Febbraio 2013)

*annuccia*

lui non è lo sfigato, è una carogna a tutti gli effetti

oltre a far finta di nulla con la moglie
toglie alla famiglia risorse economiche per contribuire nelle spese dell'amante

mi dispiace che esistano uomini così


----------



## Lui (14 Febbraio 2013)

*mha*

che fine ha fatto? 

forse troppi consigli simultaneamente, o forse un'altra storia inventata?


----------



## lothar57 (14 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> qui il fesso è lui....
> lo sfgigato della situazione...
> si intuisce da come parla di questa Madonnina...
> fa anche i miracoli?...
> ...


cara Annuccia..mi viene in mente che qualche anno fa in uno dei miei siti..faccio''amicizia''con tipa che dice di essere mantovana,separata con due figli..bellissima..ma spiantata.....be'non mi propone di fare l'amante a pagamento??
''quando abbiamo finito mi lasci la busta''.:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:...le risposi che allora tanto valeva prendersi una troia per strada.ebbe'il coraggio di offendersi..e bannarmi.....ahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> lui non è lo sfigato, è una carogna a tutti gli effetti
> 
> oltre a far finta di nulla con la moglie
> toglie alla famiglia risorse economiche per contribuire nelle spese dell'amante
> ...


É uno sfigato perché si fa sfruttare da una donna solo perché ogni tanto gli concede di farsi scopare.
Tra i due, essendo donna mi fa più schifo lei...
Odio questa mentalità per cui solo perché ho la figa e sono così brava da concedertela devo essere ribgraziata e pagata per cotanta generosità.
(Faccina che vomita)


----------



## gas (14 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> É uno sfigato perché si fa sfruttare da una donna solo perché ogni tanto gli concede di farsi scopare.
> Tra i due, essendo donna mi fa più schifo lei...
> Odio questa mentalità per cui solo perché ho la figa e sono così brava da concedertela devo essere ribgraziata e pagata per cotanta generosità.
> (Faccina che vomita)


condivido, lui è un poveraccio
un uomo (se uomo lo possiamo considerare) che non recepisce che lei gliela da solo per quel fine
perchè una donna che ama veramente desidera, nel momento che decide di separarsi, di andare a vivere con colui che ama
personalmente condanno anche la parte economica che sottrae alla famiglia


----------



## Annuccia (14 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> lui non è lo sfigato, è una carogna a tutti gli effetti
> 
> oltre a far finta di nulla con la moglie
> *toglie alla famiglia risorse economiche per contribuire nelle spese dell'amante
> ...


sarà un uomo anche ricco...
perchè una famiglia normale con due stipendi normali a stento arriva a fine mese...
col cavolo che puoi fare quel che lui fa...


----------



## gas (14 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sarà un uomo anche ricco...
> perchè una famiglia normale con due stipendi normali a stento arriva a fine mese...
> col cavolo che puoi fare quel che lui fa...


avrà molte risorse economiche
ma comunque le toglie alla propria famiglia


----------



## Minerva (14 Febbraio 2013)

non parliamo mai del tradimento dal punto di vista economico: quanto costa avere un'amante (o un amante)?
le spese di motel e roba varia è giusto che gravino sulla famiglia?


----------



## Annuccia (14 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> avrà molte risorse economiche
> ma comunque le toglie alla propria famiglia


per darle all'altra....

perchè ripeto...
ne ha due.

infatti se leggi..
non la chiama amante...la chiama compagna...
compagna part-time.


(ma che culo che avuto questa....)


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> condivido, lui è un poveraccio
> un uomo (se uomo lo possiamo considerare) che non recepisce che lei gliela da solo per quel fine
> perchè una donna che ama veramente desidera, nel momento che decide di separarsi, di andare a vivere con colui che ama
> personalmente condanno anche la parte economica che sottrae alla famiglia


Puoi anche non volerci vivere insieme ma di sicuro non ti fai mantenere.
Puoi anche amarlo e scegliere di fare l'amante se lui non vuole lasciare la mpglie..


----------



## Simy (14 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E io che non mi sento a mio agio se mi pagano due volte di fila una cena...
> Non abbiamo capito un cazzo amica mia


no..effettivemente a sto punto non abbiamo proprio capito un cazzo visto che io ho pure insistito per pagare la metà del costo della camera d'albergo quanto è capitato... ma tant'è


----------



## Simy (14 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> É uno sfigato perché si fa sfruttare da una donna solo perché ogni tanto gli concede di farsi scopare.
> Tra i due, essendo donna mi fa più schifo lei...
> Odio questa mentalità per cui solo perché ho la figa e sono così brava da concedertela devo essere ribgraziata e pagata per cotanta generosità.
> (Faccina che vomita)


la faccina che vomita te la metto io :bleah:


detto ciò io sinceramente non lo so chi mi fa più schifo...
lei è solo una gran furba che ha ben capito come farsi campare...

e io che continuo a fare 3 lavori pur di non farmi manterenere da nessuno:unhappy:


----------



## Annuccia (14 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non parliamo mai del tradimento dal punto di vista economico: quanto costa avere un'amante (o un amante)?
> le spese di motel e roba varia è giusto che gravino sulla famiglia?


no non credo sia giusto....
ma sono nulla confronto a queste...

il motel costa tot...per poche volte a settimana...o al mese...dipende..

questa è una seconda moglie...
affitto.
regali.
spese.
viaggi.
magari paga anche la scuola al figlio..

ma dico..
questa gentil donna se non avesse avuto lui...andava a vivere sotto i ponti...?
forse avrebbe lavorato di più come tante donne (che non ricevono alcun elogio a riguardo...)


che meraviglia...
..

tira più un pel di figa che un reggimento sano...
è prorpio il caso di dirlo..


----------



## lothar57 (14 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> la faccina che vomita te la metto io :bleah:
> 
> 
> detto ciò io sinceramente non lo so chi mi fa più schifo...
> ...




cara Simy..anche la mia ''amica''pur essendo dottoressa,ha fatto pure la cameriera al venerdi'sera,per raccimolare qualche €...e non sai quanto la stimi e apprezzi.tra l'altro ha amici nel mio paese,sa benissimo chi sono quindi.ma maii chiesto 1 cent......perche'e'donna come lo sei tu.non zoccola a pagamento...


----------



## Simy (14 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara Simy..anche la mia ''amica''pur essendo dottoressa,ha fatto pure la cameriera al venerdi'sera,per raccimolare qualche €...e non sai quanto la stimi e apprezzi.tra l'altro ha amici nel mio paese,sa benissimo chi sono quindi.ma maii chiesto 1 cent......perche'e'donna come lo sei tu.non zoccola a pagamento...



grazie del complimento Lothy


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Amici*

È stato fatto un discorso ieri sul modo di accogliere i nuovi arrivati
Non si se l'avete letto.
Vi invito a riflettereci e a farci delle domande.
Questo a prescindere da tutta la ragione che si possa avere sulla faccenda in questione.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> È stato fatto un discorso ieri sul modo di accogliere i nuovi arrivati
> Non si se l'avete letto.
> Vi invito a riflettereci e a farci delle domande.
> Questo a prescindere da tutta la ragione che si possa avere sulla faccenda in questione.


Parlo per me...sappi che mi sono trattenuta proprio per il discorso di ieri


----------



## lothar57 (14 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> È stato fatto un discorso ieri sul modo di accogliere i nuovi arrivati
> Non si se l'avete letto.
> Vi invito a riflettereci e a farci delle domande.
> Questo a prescindere da tutta la ragione che si possa avere sulla faccenda in questione.



in effetti ha avuto condanna unanime..ma Charetta persino un maialastro come me,che manda 2 sms di valentino..davanti a sta roba sbotta.C'e'modo e modo no???poi darling parliamo del niente..pènso sia sparito.
il fagiano tordato.


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> È stato fatto un discorso ieri sul modo di accogliere i nuovi arrivati
> Non si se l'avete letto.
> Vi invito a riflettereci e a farci delle domande.
> Questo a prescindere da tutta la ragione che si possa avere sulla faccenda in questione.


Dove?Interessante, ho saputo mi volete promuovere come relatore principale al comitato di accoglienza...grazie.:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (14 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> È stato fatto un discorso ieri sul modo di accogliere i nuovi arrivati
> Non si se l'avete letto.
> Vi invito a riflettereci e a farci delle domande.
> Questo a prescindere da tutta la ragione che si possa avere sulla faccenda in questione.


io non l'ho letto..e cmq spesso è stato detto di peggio...

io l'applauso non mi sento di farglielo....


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> È stato fatto un discorso ieri sul modo di accogliere i nuovi arrivati
> Non si se l'avete letto.
> Vi invito a riflettereci e a farci delle domande.
> Questo a prescindere da tutta la ragione che si possa avere sulla faccenda in questione.


Mi pare giusto.
Quindi.

Caro peccatoveniale, l'unico consiglio che mi sento di darti è questo:
preparati una via di fuga.
Perchè se la moglie ti tana con l'amante 'all inclusive', compreso il figlio di 4 anni per il quale immagino oramai tu sarai una figura familiare, non si accontenterà degli alimenti.
Vorrà la tua testa appesa fuori dalla sua capanna, almeno in senso figurato. 
E la pulzella seduta sulla sua fortuna non se la sentirà più, probabilmente, di gravare ulteriormente su di te, già così provato... considerando poi che il tempo passa e le fortune vanno e vengono.
Quindi sii previdente e non dimenticare la visita dal proctologo, preso come sei da mille impegni.
ave atque vale.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Febbraio 2013)

peccatoveniale ha detto:


> Ho 58 anni e sono ​sposato da 23 anni e felicemente fino a quattro anni fa quando ho conosciuto una splendida donna di venti anni piu' giovane di me, sposata e con un figlio di quattro anni.
> Abbiamo iniziato una travolgente relazione fatta da pomeriggi in motel, ma anche weekend, viaggi, cene, amicizie comuni ecc. Poi dopo un anno lei si separa dal marito (io le pago le spese per la separazione) e lascia la casa coniugale per trasferirsi in un alloggio che io provvedo ad affittare e pagare le spese.
> Lei ha un lavoro part time che non le consente di guadagnare abbastanza per mantenersi dignitosamente, ed allora contribuisco io a tutto.
> Sono oramai trascorsi tre anni da quando lei e' diventata praticamente la mia compagna; abbiamo trascorso insieme vacanze, viaggi in Italia ed all'estero. Lei dice di amarmi veramente, ed io ci credo, peraltro e' consapevole che io non
> ...



Mi hai commosso ...
oggi sono abbastanza commuovevole,
sei un essere umano nè immaturo nè egoista
solo un essere umano che ha fatto delle scelte 
e le porta avanti con convinzione....
Se stai bene così e tutti state bene così 
non farti tante paturnie....


----------



## Annuccia (14 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi pare giusto.
> Quindi.
> 
> Caro peccatoveniale, l'unico consiglio che mi sento di darti è questo:
> ...



:up:


----------



## Annuccia (14 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi hai commosso ...
> oggi sono abbastanza commuovevole,
> sei un essere umano nè immaturo nè egoista
> solo un essere umano che ha fatto delle scelte
> ...


mantienile entrambe e bon...
fino a quando il conto non va in rosso....


----------



## Lui (14 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi hai commosso ...
> oggi sono abbastanza commuovevole,
> sei un essere umano nè immaturo nè egoista
> solo un essere umano che ha fatto delle scelte
> ...



SEI STATA L'UNICA A SUO FAVORE. il maiuscolo è venuto da solo.


----------



## gas (14 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi pare giusto.
> Quindi.
> 
> Caro peccatoveniale, l'unico consiglio che mi sento di darti è questo:
> ...


aggiungerei, che un giorno, quando le cose non andranno più bene tra i due amanti, lei che è una grande oppurtunista, avrà tutte le possibilità per ricattarlo ben bene
a quel punto voglio proprio vedere quel che gli fa scucire


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi hai commosso ...
> oggi sono abbastanza commuovevole,
> sei un essere umano nè immaturo nè egoista
> solo un essere umano che ha fatto delle scelte
> ...


cuoto!
Però bisogna vedere se tutti stanno bene così.
E come al solito 
io non penso che sua moglie sia ignara di tutto.


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*

:leccaculo:





contepinceton ha detto:


> cuoto!
> Però bisogna vedere se tutti stanno bene così.
> E come al solito
> io non penso che sua moglie sia ignara di tutto.


----------



## gas (14 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> cuoto!
> Però bisogna vedere se tutti stanno bene così.
> E come al solito
> io non penso che sua moglie sia ignara di tutto.


come fa sua moglie a non essere ignara quando lui usa il denaro di famiglia per mantenere l'amante?


----------



## Simy (14 Febbraio 2013)

:yoga:


----------



## Annuccia (14 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> come fa sua moglie a non essere ignara quando lui usa il denaro di famiglia per mantenere l'amante?


quando il denaro è poco....puoi accorgerti di eventuali ammanchi
ma se il denaro è tanto...
chissenefrega come li spendi e se li spendi...


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> :yoga:


:leccaculo:


----------



## gas (14 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> quando il denaro è poco....puoi accorgerti di eventuali ammanchi
> ma se il denaro è tanto...
> chissenefrega come li spendi e se li spendi...


noi però non siamo a conoscenza delle sue condizioni economiche, per cui come facciamo a stabilire se ne ha tanti?
poi per tanti che siano, non è giusto comunque toglierli alla persone che ne hanno diritto


----------



## gas (14 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> :leccaculo:


mi associo

:leccaculo:


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> quando il denaro è poco....puoi accorgerti di eventuali ammanchi
> ma se il denaro è tanto...
> chissenefrega come li spendi e se li spendi...


a questo punto, spero che la moglie sappia e taccia per quieto vivere, contenta di aver trovato un suo equilibrio in questa vicenda. della serie "fuori fa quello che vuoi, ma quando ho bisogno devi esserci sempre e non devi farmi mancare nulla".


----------



## Simy (14 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> :leccaculo:


----------



## Annuccia (14 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> noi però non siamo a conoscenza delle sue condizioni economiche, per cui come facciamo a stabilire se ne ha tanti?
> poi per tanti che siano, non è giusto comunque toglierli alla persone che ne hanno diritto


solo chi ne ha tanti può far quel che fa lui...

a quanto pare non fa mancare nulla ne alla moglie n1 ne a quella n 2...
con uno stipendio normale non puoi mantenere la tua famiglia e quella di un altro...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2013)

peccatoveniale ha detto:


> Ho 58 anni e sono ​sposato da 23 anni e felicemente fino a quattro anni fa quando ho conosciuto una splendida donna di venti anni piu' giovane di me, sposata e con un figlio di quattro anni.
> Abbiamo iniziato una travolgente relazione fatta da pomeriggi in motel, ma anche weekend, viaggi, cene, amicizie comuni ecc. Poi dopo un anno lei si separa dal marito (io le pago le spese per la separazione) e lascia la casa coniugale per trasferirsi in un alloggio che io provvedo ad affittare e pagare le spese.
> Lei ha un lavoro part time che non le consente di guadagnare abbastanza per mantenersi dignitosamente, ed allora contribuisco io a tutto.
> Sono oramai trascorsi tre anni da quando lei e' diventata praticamente la mia compagna; abbiamo trascorso insieme vacanze, viaggi in Italia ed all'estero. Lei dice di amarmi veramente, ed io ci credo, peraltro e' consapevole che io non
> ...


Sai ho rischiato una cosa così.
Ma poi ho mollato la presa.
Proprio per il dissidio tra mie precisi doveri verso la mia famiglia legale.
Ho le idee chiarissime sai sui miei bisogni.
Ma bisogna vedere che cosa sono disposto a fare pur di soddisfare questi miei bisogni.

Devo pensarci un po' su su che cosa dirti,
perchè non ho capito quale sia il tuo problema.

Poi come fare sei sposato da 22 anni, hai una certa età.

Ma poniti una domanda
Se fossi costretto a scegliere con chi vuoi stare: chi scegli tra le due?


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> mi associo
> 
> :leccaculo:


Mi riassocio:leccaculo:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> a questo punto, spero che la moglie sappia e taccia per quieto vivere, contenta di aver trovato un suo equilibrio in questa vicenda. della serie "fuori fa quello che vuoi, ma quando ho bisogno devi esserci sempre e non devi farmi mancare nulla".


Beh mia moglie ha sempre ragionato così.
Per questo sono indotto a pensare
che "sappia", no?

Ma se lei scoprisse che so...
Con lei brontolo su spese inutili
brontolo che bisogna tirare cinghia

e scopre che all'altra ho regalato un gioiello...

Capisci che per me è finita eh?


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


>


Adoro quella faccina,:leccaculo:


----------



## Hellseven (14 Febbraio 2013)

peccatoveniale ha detto:


> Ho 58 anni e sono ​sposato da 23 anni e felicemente fino a quattro anni fa quando ho conosciuto una splendida donna di venti anni piu' giovane di me, sposata e con un figlio di quattro anni.
> Abbiamo iniziato una travolgente relazione fatta da pomeriggi in motel, ma anche weekend, viaggi, cene, amicizie comuni ecc. Poi dopo un anno lei si separa dal marito (io le pago le spese per la separazione) e lascia la casa coniugale per trasferirsi in un alloggio che io provvedo ad affittare e pagare le spese.
> Lei ha un lavoro part time che non le consente di guadagnare abbastanza per mantenersi dignitosamente, ed allora contribuisco io a tutto.
> Sono oramai trascorsi tre anni da quando lei e' diventata praticamente la mia compagna; abbiamo trascorso insieme vacanze, viaggi in Italia ed all'estero. Lei dice di amarmi veramente, ed io ci credo, peraltro e' consapevole che io non
> ...


Per rispetto di quella poverina che stai abboffando a sua insaputa di corna e che quando ti scoprirà - perché nel sentiero in cui ti sei incamminato anche l'altra sembra avere un interesse non solo sentimentale a stare con te e prima o poi ti vorrà "tutto per se" - penserà di aver buttato nel gabinetto i migliori anni della sua vita e sarà troppo vecchia per ripagarti della tua stessa moneta ma che poi magari alla fine non ti molla neppure perchè non saprebbe dove andare e non avrebbe la forza di ricominciare.
Benvenuto


----------



## gas (14 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi riassocio:leccaculo:


spostati un po più la
lasciami una chiappa :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (14 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adoro quella faccina,:leccaculo:


ah ok..la posti cosi di default alla cazzo di cane:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (14 Febbraio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> a questo punto, spero che la moglie sappia e taccia per quieto vivere, contenta di aver trovato un suo equilibrio in questa vicenda. della serie "fuori fa quello che vuoi, ma quando ho bisogno devi esserci sempre e non devi farmi mancare nulla".



ma magari non sa nulla davvero..
magari lui ha così tanti impegni lavorativi che riesce a fare quel che vuole...
la moglie sarà abituata a improvvisi viaggi di affari...
alla sua assenza perchè lavora tanto o perchè fa un lavoro importante..

lui avrà più carte di credito..magari una segreta che conserva insieme al cellulare n 2.....

non è detto che la moglie sappia..e non è detto che sia stupida perchè non ha scoperto...


una cosa è certa se non sa e scopre..sono cazzi d'oro....
di quelli costosissimi...
pezzi unici prorpio.


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> come fa sua moglie a non essere ignara quando lui usa il denaro di famiglia per mantenere l'amante?


scusate, faccio una domanda stupidissima: è così scontato che i redditi siano cumulati, o cumunque perfettamente noti all'altro e che confluiscano tutti sempre nel reddito di famiglia? Intendiamoci, sono contraria alle due famiglie, ma insomma non capisco questa cosa della "sottrazione del reddito". Cioè, se io mi compero scarpe per totmila euro o viaggio? Va bene perché non c'è di mezzo l'amante o non va bene perché sottraggo reddito alla famiglia? Ma la famiglia di suo mica ce l'ha un reddito...i mezzi della famiglia sono in mezzi che i due singoli vi hanno conferito, no?


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> scusate, faccio una domanda stupidissima: è così scontato che i redditi siano cumulati, o cumunque perfettamente noti all'altro e che confluiscano tutti sempre nel reddito di famiglia? Intendiamoci, sono contraria alle due famiglie, ma insomma non capisco questa cosa della "sottrazione del reddito". Cioè, se io mi compero scarpe per totmila euro o viaggio? Va bene perché non c'è di mezzo l'amante o non va bene perché sottraggo reddito alla famiglia? Ma la famiglia di suo mica ce l'ha un reddito...i mezzi della famiglia sono in mezzi che i due singoli vi hanno conferito, no?


Sai che novità....!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*No*



Simy ha detto:


> ah ok..la posti cosi di default alla cazzo di cane:rotfl:


Ad ogni post del conte....!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> scusate, faccio una domanda stupidissima: è così scontato che i redditi siano cumulati, o cumunque perfettamente noti all'altro e che confluiscano tutti sempre nel reddito di famiglia? Intendiamoci, sono contraria alle due famiglie, ma insomma non capisco questa cosa della "sottrazione del reddito". Cioè, se io mi compero scarpe per totmila euro o viaggio? Va bene perché non c'è di mezzo l'amante o non va bene perché sottraggo reddito alla famiglia? Ma la famiglia di suo mica ce l'ha un reddito...i mezzi della famiglia sono in mezzi che i due singoli vi hanno conferito, no?


Beh è sempre facile giudicare la vita degli altri
usando come mezzo la nostra esperienza no?

Ma non porta proprio a nulla no?

Ma ritengo che sia questo l'ostruzionismo più pernicioso per i nuovi arrivati eh?

Hai ragione i mezzi sono i mezzi che i due singoli vi hanno conferito.

Poi per esempio
Un mio carissimo amico è separato.
Lui sai cosa fa?
Tiene sua moglie, ex assunta in ditta.

Le versa ogni mese uno stipendio e regolari contributi.
E si sono accordati così.


----------



## Minerva (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> scusate, faccio una domanda stupidissima:* è così scontato che i redditi siano cumulati, o cumunque perfettamente noti all'altro e che confluiscano tutti sempre nel reddito di famiglia*? Intendiamoci, sono contraria alle due famiglie, ma insomma non capisco questa cosa della "sottrazione del reddito". Cioè, se io mi compero scarpe per totmila euro o viaggio? Va bene perché non c'è di mezzo l'amante o non va bene perché sottraggo reddito alla famiglia? Ma la famiglia di suo mica ce l'ha un reddito...i mezzi della famiglia sono in mezzi che i due singoli vi hanno conferito, no?


non è scontato ma è sintomo di fiducia e unità di intenti .più che altro...perché no?


----------



## gas (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> scusate, faccio una domanda stupidissima: è così scontato che i redditi siano cumulati, o cumunque perfettamente noti all'altro e che confluiscano tutti sempre nel reddito di famiglia? Intendiamoci, sono contraria alle due famiglie, ma insomma non capisco questa cosa della "sottrazione del reddito". Cioè, se io mi compero scarpe per totmila euro o viaggio? Va bene perché non c'è di mezzo l'amante o non va bene perché sottraggo reddito alla famiglia? Ma la famiglia di suo mica ce l'ha un reddito...i mezzi della famiglia sono in mezzi che i due singoli vi hanno conferito, no?


hai ragione se parli di acquisti per te stessa o personali 
ma non condivido se sono spese per l'amante e in più con quell'entità
quì si parla di denari per una separazione.... e sappiamo quanti ce ne vogliono
quì si parla di denari spesi per mettere su una casa .... e sappiamo quanti ce ne vogliono
quì si parla di denaro speso per mantenere un'altra famiglia ..... e sappiamo quanti ce ne vogliono


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma magari non sa nulla davvero..
> magari lui ha così tanti impegni lavorativi che riesce a fare quel che vuole...
> la moglie sarà abituata a improvvisi viaggi di affari...
> alla sua assenza perchè lavora tanto o perchè fa un lavoro importante..
> ...


eh lo so, purtroppo è possibilissimo che lei non sappia, era solo una mia speranza, un guizzo ottimista per togliermi un po' dell'inquietudine (per non dire altro) che mi ha lasciato addosso leggere questa storia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> scusate, faccio una domanda stupidissima: è così scontato che i redditi siano cumulati, o cumunque perfettamente noti all'altro e che confluiscano tutti sempre nel reddito di famiglia? Intendiamoci, sono contraria alle due famiglie, ma insomma non capisco questa cosa della "sottrazione del reddito". Cioè, se io mi compero scarpe per totmila euro o viaggio? Va bene perché non c'è di mezzo l'amante o non va bene perché sottraggo reddito alla famiglia? Ma la famiglia di suo mica ce l'ha un reddito...*i mezzi della famiglia sono in mezzi che i due singoli vi hanno conferito, no*?


I mezzi della famiglia dovrebbero essere il totale di quelli a disposizione degli elementi della famiglia, secondo me. Credo anche secondo la legge. Se io guadagno 100, non posso metterne a disposizione una parte da me stabilita per la famiglia, perchè legalmente non ho i parametri per stabilirla. Non c'è un tetto minimo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è scontato ma è sintomo di fiducia e unità di intenti .più che altro...perché no?


perche sì?, per me. Ho convissuto 9 anni senza avere un'idea troppo precisa dell'ammontare del suo conto in banca e senza che lui avesse un'idea troppo precisa del mio. Le spese le abbiamo affrontate insieme. Certo, gli estratti conto non erano un segreto, ma non ci abbiamo mai badato. Nessuno dei due aveva la firma nel conto dell'altro e non avevamo un conto condiviso. Anche i miei facevano così, credo.


----------



## Minerva (14 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> I mezzi della famiglia dovrebbero essere il totale di quelli a disposizione degli elementi della famiglia, secondo me. Credo anche secondo la legge. Se io guadagno 100, non posso metterne a disposizione una parte da me stabilita per la famiglia, perchè legalmente non ho i parametri per stabilirla. Non c'è un tetto minimo.


ma legge a parte, se credo nella famiglia mi semra naturale che sia così


----------



## gas (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> perche sì?, per me. Ho convissuto 9 anni senza avere un'idea troppo precisa dell'ammontare del suo conto in banca e senza che lui avesse un'idea troppo precisa del mio. Le spese le abbiamo affrontate insieme. Certo, gli estratti conto non erano un segreto, ma non ci abbiamo mai badato. Nessuno dei due aveva la firma nel conto dell'altro e non avevamo un conto condiviso. Anche i miei facevano così, credo.


il tuo discorso è corretto
ma non credo che sia corretto nei confronti della moglie che, ignara di quanto lui sta facendo, sperpera oltremodo dei soldi per il mantenimento di un'amante


----------



## Minerva (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> perche sì?, per me.* Ho convissuto 9 anni senza avere un'idea troppo precisa dell'ammontare del suo conto in banca e senza che lui avesse un'idea troppo precisa del mio*. Le spese le abbiamo affrontate insieme. Certo, gli estratti conto non erano un segreto, ma non ci abbiamo mai badato. Nessuno dei due aveva la firma nel conto dell'altro e non avevamo un conto condiviso. Anche i miei facevano così, credo.


perché non credi alla famiglia ma ti limitavi a convivere con una persona


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> I mezzi della famiglia dovrebbero essere il totale di quelli a disposizione degli elementi della famiglia, secondo me. Credo anche secondo la legge. Se io guadagno 100, non posso metterne a disposizione una parte da me stabilita per la famiglia, perchè legalmente non ho i parametri per stabilirla. Non c'è un tetto minimo.



va beh, ma dovrebbero perché e deciso da chi? Se ci sono mezzi a sufficienza perché il livello sia adeguato, tutto il resto è di proprietà di chi l'ha guadagnato, no? Io credo. Noi dividevamo anche la spesa alimentare (della serie: una volta io e una vlta tu, più o meno)...


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché non credi alla famiglia ma ti limitavi a convivere con una persona


ma per me convivere *è* famiglia. Altrimenti è coabitazione, un'altra cosa


----------



## Minerva (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma per me convivere *è* famiglia. Altrimenti è coabitazione, un'altra cosa


infatti mi sembra più una coabitazione quella di cui parli


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> perche sì?, per me. Ho convissuto 9 anni senza avere un'idea troppo precisa dell'ammontare del suo conto in banca e senza che lui avesse un'idea troppo precisa del mio. Le spese le abbiamo affrontate insieme. Certo, gli estratti conto non erano un segreto, ma non ci abbiamo mai badato. Nessuno dei due aveva la firma nel conto dell'altro e non avevamo un conto condiviso. Anche i miei facevano così, credo.


quando ci sono figli di mezzo è un'altra cosa. Non so come facessero i tuoi. Io personalmente farei una fatica improba a tenere la contabilità di tutti i soldi che tiriamo fuori per i figli, partendo dal mantenimento, passando dal vestiario, lo sport e amenità varie. Io ho pagato tot, stavolta tiriamo fuori dal tuo conto... non ci starei dietro, non è una costante ogni mese. Quando uno ti cresce 30 cm in una stagione e ti prende 2 numeri di piede in un mese non riesci a quantificare cosa puoi spendere.


----------



## gas (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> va beh, ma dovrebbero perché e deciso da chi? Se ci sono mezzi a sufficienza perché il livello sia adeguato, tutto il resto *è di proprietà di chi l'ha guadagnato*, no? Io credo. Noi dividevamo anche la spesa alimentare (della serie: una volta io e una vlta tu, più o meno)...


è di proprietà di chi l'ha guadagnato?
dipende dagli accordi presi in partenza

credo che in un normale matrimonio (non sto parlando di convivenza) il denaro debba essere messo a disposizione di tutta la famiglia
quindi non solo una parte, a meno che non ci siano accordi per i quali ci siano condizioni diverse


----------



## gas (14 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti mi sembra più una coabitazione quella di cui parli





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quando ci sono figli di mezzo è un'altra cosa. Non so come facessero i tuoi. Io personalmente farei una fatica improba a tenere la contabilità di tutti i soldi che tiriamo fuori per i figli, partendo dal mantenimento, passando dal vestiario, lo sport e amenità varie. Io ho pagato tot, stavolta tiriamo fuori dal tuo conto... non ci starei dietro, non è una costante ogni mese. Quando uno ti cresce 30 cm in una stagione e ti prende 2 numeri di piede in un mese non riesci a quantificare cosa puoi spendere.


:up:


----------



## Annuccia (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> scusate, faccio una domanda stupidissima: è così scontato che i redditi siano cumulati, o cumunque perfettamente noti all'altro e che confluiscano tutti sempre nel reddito di famiglia? Intendiamoci, sono contraria alle due famiglie, ma insomma non capisco questa cosa della "sottrazione del reddito". Cioè, se io mi compero scarpe per totmila euro o viaggio? Va bene perché non c'è di mezzo l'amante o non va bene perché sottraggo reddito alla famiglia? Ma la famiglia di suo mica ce l'ha un reddito...i mezzi della famiglia sono in mezzi che i due singoli vi hanno conferito, no?



quando il reddito familiare, il cumulo...è abbastanza o ricco..allora si...
non devo rendere conto dei mila euri..
ma se i mila euri sono pochi..o non molti..prima vengono il mutuo, le bollette e il cibo le necessità dei figli.. e poi le scarpe...
perchè la famiglia funziona così..
io non devo rendere conto a mio marito ma alla mia famiglia, alle sue necessità...
se resta qualcosa bene..altrimenti sarà per un altro momento...
non è neppure un sacrificio..
e poi quando hai figli ti importa poco delle scarpe...e delle cose belle che vedi luccicare in vetrina...
perchè pensi prima a lei, a lui..e poi a te...
e se per te non resta nulla..sei felice lo stesso perchè i tuoi figli stanno bene...


e poi vuoi mettere gli occhietti che luccicano quando fai loro un regalo???...

quelli sono i miei gioielli...


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma legge a parte, se credo nella famiglia mi semra naturale che sia così


ma anche per me. Ho sempre detto che se ci ho fatto due figli con mio marito credo di aver espresso la massima fiducia possibile, cosa vuoi che siano i soldi che ho in banca. Ma c'è gente che, per una serie di motivi, anche fiscali, tiene comunque i conti separati. Normalmente, però, uno è il conto 'di famiglia'. I miei nonni facevano così, ma i motivi che c'erano dietro non erano di calcolo economico.


----------



## Minerva (14 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> è di proprietà di chi l'ha guadagnato?
> dipende dagli accordi presi in partenza
> 
> credo che in un normale matrimonio (non sto parlando di convivenza) il denaro debba essere messo a disposizione di tutta la famiglia
> quindi non solo una parte, a meno che non ci siano accordi per i quali ci siano condizioni diverse


scusate ma è proprio il concetto di *famiglia *che racchiude un progetto ed un intento comune , moralmente , economicamente, affettivamente.
almeno questa è la mia opinione che non è tanto per la tradizione...perché lo stesso discorso vale anche per famiglie non omologate ma comunque unite da questi valori.


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quando ci sono figli di mezzo è un'altra cosa. Non so come facessero i tuoi. Io personalmente farei una fatica improba a tenere la contabilità di tutti i soldi che tiriamo fuori per i figli, partendo dal mantenimento, passando dal vestiario, lo sport e amenità varie. Io ho pagato tot, stavolta tiriamo fuori dal tuo conto... non ci starei dietro, non è una costante ogni mese. Quando uno ti cresce 30 cm in una stagione e ti prende 2 numeri di piede in un mese non riesci a quantificare cosa puoi spendere.


in realtà i miei avevano un terzo conto, nel quale ciascuno versava un importo (se pari o proporzionale non so). Se per caso non bastava, lo rimpinguavano. Almeno, questo so. 
Certo, la mia "s-famiglia" era infinitamente più semplice, senza figli.


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti mi sembra più una coabitazione quella di cui parli


mi rendo conto, ma no, era una famiglia di due liberi individui


----------



## gas (14 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusate ma è proprio il concetto di *famiglia *che racchiude un progetto ed un intento comune , moralmente , economicamente, affettivamente.
> almeno questa è la mia opinione che non è tanto per la tradizione...perché lo stesso discorso vale anche per famiglie non omologate ma comunque unite da questi valori.


ohhh
hai espresso un concetto estremamente corretto

quoto e condivido


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> va beh, ma dovrebbero perché e deciso da chi? Se ci sono mezzi a sufficienza perché il livello sia adeguato, tutto il resto è di proprietà di chi l'ha guadagnato, no? Io credo. Noi dividevamo anche la spesa alimentare (della serie: una volta io e una vlta tu, più o meno)...


ma chi decide cosa è adeguato? Per un paio di scarpe, ad esempio, mio marito che non ha pazienza di fare shopping, ha un concetto di adeguato che non collima con la realtà. A meno di non andare in negozi di seconda mano.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mi rendo conto, ma no, era una famiglia di due liberi individui


è separazione dei beni


----------



## gas (14 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma chi decide cosa è adeguato? Per un paio di scarpe, ad esempio, mio marito che non ha pazienza di fare shopping, ha un concetto di adeguato che non collima con la realtà. *A meno di non andare in negozi di seconda mano.*


*

:rotfl::rotfl:

*


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> in realtà i miei avevano un terzo conto, nel quale ciascuno versava un importo (se pari o proporzionale non so). Se per caso non bastava, lo rimpinguavano. Almeno, questo so.
> Certo, la mia "s-famiglia" era infinitamente più semplice, senza figli.


Immagino che la banca a Natale vi riempisse di agende Anche i conti in banca costano


----------



## Minerva (14 Febbraio 2013)

se ci pensate bene, caso mai le coppie non sposate stanno lottando per il principio esattamente contrario a quello che stiamo dicendo ora.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se ci pensate bene, caso mai le coppie non sposate stanno lottando per il principio esattamente contrario a quello che stiamo dicendo ora.


 i diritti per cui lottano sono quelli esterni alla coppia. la comunione dei beni può anche essere decisa contrattualmente


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusate ma è proprio il concetto di *famiglia *che racchiude un progetto ed un intento comune , moralmente , economicamente, affettivamente.
> almeno questa è la mia opinione che non è tanto per la tradizione...perché lo stesso discorso vale anche per famiglie non omologate ma comunque unite da questi valori.


ma infatti io sono perplessa, non ho tante sicurezze. Mi chiedevo appunto se fosse così scontato che dovesse essere così. Io, così, a occhio, direi che nella famiglia non dovrebbero entrarci necessariamente progetti economici comuni (o comunque non totalizzanti). Ripeto, 'sta cosa delle due famiglie la trovo disgustosa, non travisatemi. Però, la voglia di fusionalità totale, sotto ogni aspetto, non me la sento nemmeno un po'. Mai sentita, in realtà.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se ci pensate bene, caso mai le coppie non sposate stanno lottando per il principio esattamente contrario a quello che stiamo dicendo ora.


Sì. Rimane il fatto che, per chi magari ha una partita iva individuale(e ce ne sono tante), o una piccola azienda, avere un proprio conto è anche un modo per tutelare l'altro.
Parlo di necessità, per i princìpi sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma chi decide cosa è adeguato? Per un paio di scarpe, ad esempio, mio marito che non ha pazienza di fare shopping, ha un concetto di adeguato che non collima con la realtà. A meno di non andare in negozi di seconda mano.


oh, beh, quello dipende dalla coppia. Io per adeguato intendo: se fai fatica a mettere insieme il pranzo con le cena e vestire il vosto figlio e ti comperi una cosa da xeuro (anche 5) che godi solo tu è da criminali, altroché. Però, nel caso (oramai poco diffuso) che il reddito sia maggiore, che insomma ci rimanga qualcosa, che ognuno ne faccia quel che crede, no?


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> è separazione dei beni


ecco. E' tanto brutta l'idea? Badate bene, poi, che io ci rimettevo, eh. Mai guadagnato tanto quanto lui. Però mi sembrava giusto così.


----------



## Minerva (14 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sì. *Rimane il fatto che, per chi magari ha una partita iva individuale(e ce ne sono tante), *o una piccola azienda, avere un proprio conto è anche un modo per tutelare l'altro.
> Parlo di necessità, per i princìpi sono d'accordo con te.


certo, ma è un discorso prettamente tecnico


----------



## massinfedele (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ecco. E' tanto brutta l'idea? Badate bene, poi, che io ci rimettevo, eh. Mai guadagnato tanto quanto lui. Però mi sembrava giusto così.


semplicemente prevsita dal codice, alla stregua della comunione dei beni. legale e legittima


----------



## Tebe (14 Febbraio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Arigatou gozaimasu. View attachment 6556
> 
> Eh però se quotate me, chi lo aiuta questo amante sperduto nel paese delle meraviglie?
> 
> ...


ma che tebe...ti pare che potrei capire o avvallare questo tipo di tradimento?
Sei ubriaca?XD


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> oh, beh, quello dipende dalla coppia. Io per adeguato intendo: se fai fatica a mettere insieme il pranzo con le cena e vestire il vosto figlio e ti comperi una cosa da xeuro (anche 5) che godi solo tu è da criminali, altroché. Però, nel caso (oramai poco diffuso) che il reddito sia maggiore, che insomma ci rimanga qualcosa, che ognuno ne faccia quel che crede, no?


ma il fatto di avere un conto in comune non te lo impedisce. Io ho sempre fatto acquisti, logicamente rimanendo nel responsabile, senza farmi problemi. Logicamente prima di un acquisto importante... ne parlo. Non è che arrivo a casa con la macchina nuova senza dire nulla(uhm... però...). Ma per il resto non chiedo nè giustifico nulla.


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Immagino che la banca a Natale vi riempisse di agende Anche i conti in banca costano


non tutti, e parliamo di anni non sospetti, quando le banche davano ancora un po' di interessi. Anche ora io ho un conto a spese zero (ma la mia banca è proprio quella che fallisce , tanto antica e un filo laida). Insomma, la separazione dei beni è così poco diffusa?


----------



## Minerva (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma infatti io sono perplessa, non ho tante sicurezze. Mi chiedevo appunto se fosse così scontato che dovesse essere così. Io, così, a occhio, direi che nella famiglia non dovrebbero entrarci necessariamente progetti economici comuni (o comunque non totalizzanti). Ripeto, 'sta cosa delle due famiglie la trovo disgustosa, non travisatemi.* Però, la voglia di fusionalità totale, sotto ogni aspetto, non me la sento nemmeno un po'. Mai sentita, in realtà*.


non so cosa voglia dire totale, ma sapevo il tuo punto di vista in questo senso e non posso che rispettarlo.da parte mia se non avessi inteso la famiglia in questo senso non avrei fatto una figlia.
non sento il matrimonio come un limite alla mia individualità, anzi l'ha arricchita


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> [/B]


tu ridi? e devo dire che fortunatamente a casa mia è passato il concetto che un paio di scarpe deve essere comodo, non griffato.


----------



## Tebe (14 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non parliamo mai del tradimento dal punto di vista economico: quanto costa avere un'amante (o un amante)?
> *le spese di motel e roba varia è giusto che gravino sulla famiglia?*



Madonna mia...


nel caso del nuovo utente direi che non sono i 100 euro al mese di motel (nel mio caso pagati una volta per uno, sono una donna moderna) che gravano sulla famiglia...ma molto di più


----------



## Minerva (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non tutti, e parliamo di anni non sospetti, quando le banche davano ancora un po' di interessi. Anche ora io ho un conto a spese zero (ma la mia banca è proprio quella che fallisce , tanto antica e un filo laida). Insomma, la separazione dei beni è così poco diffusa?


quasi il 90% delle coppie vive in separazione dei beni...certo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Febbraio 2013)

Io parlo così, eh, per puro discorso in astratto (sapete che non sono in coppia). Però, altra domanda: perché l'amante è trattata da mantenuta e la moglie no? Cioè, bisogna sposarsi per non essere una mantenuta, anche se paga lui, e invece se si è amanti si è pure zoccole calcolatrici? Qual     è il discrimine?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non tutti, e parliamo di anni non sospetti, quando le banche davano ancora un po' di interessi. Anche ora io ho un conto a spese zero (ma la mia banca è proprio quella che fallisce , tanto antica e un filo laida). Insomma, la separazione dei beni è così poco diffusa?


io *sono* in separazione dei beni. Ma quelli che ho sono tutti ugualmente a disposizione della famiglia.


----------



## Minerva (14 Febbraio 2013)

ovviamente anch'io.ma si parlava di contabilità vera, non fiscale





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io *sono* in separazione dei beni. Ma quelli che ho sono tutti ugualmente a disposizione della famiglia.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quasi il 90% delle coppie vive in separazione dei beni...certo.


La scelta del regime patrimoniale di separazione dei beni è un fenomeno in rapida crescita. Nel
2009 l’incidenza dei matrimoni in regime di separazione dei beni è pari al 64,2% e supera la quota
di quelli in regime di comunione dei beni in tutte le ripartizioni, raggiungendo il 65,9% nel Nordovest
(figura 7).

http://www3.istat.it/salastampa/comunicati/non_calendario/20110518_00/testointegrale20110518.pdf


----------



## Tebe (14 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché non credi alla famiglia ma ti limitavi a convivere con una persona



è una stronzata.
La famiglia non si forma in base ai conti correnti condivisi.

O per te si?
E' anche questo un termine di valutazione se uno è famiglia, secondo sempre e solo i tuo pensiero, o no?

Il cc?


Minchia...


----------



## gas (14 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quasi il 90% delle coppie vive in separazione dei beni...certo.


il vivere in separazione dei beni è condivisibile
ma ciò non toglie i doveri che comunque si hanno nei confronti della famiglia


----------



## massinfedele (14 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> il vivere in separazione dei beni è condivisibile
> ma ciò non toglie i doveri che comunque si hanno nei confronti della famiglia


si, ma se il tipo ha i soldi per fare entrambi, con la separazione dei beni fine della discussione


----------



## massinfedele (14 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> è una stronzata.
> La famiglia non si forma in base ai conti correnti condivisi.
> 
> O per te si?
> ...


tebe, la separazione dei beni è una cosa orrenda e raccapricciante, ammettilo


----------



## Tebe (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> in realtà i miei avevano un terzo conto, nel quale ciascuno versava un importo (se pari o proporzionale non so). Se per caso non bastava, lo rimpinguavano. Almeno, questo so.
> Certo, la mia "s-famiglia" era infinitamente più semplice, senza figli.



esatto.
Anche i miei con il terzo conto.
E anche io con Mattia un conto mio, un conto suo e il conto in comune.

Continuo a non capire. O meglio. Capisco che senza figli e senza conto in comune non si è famiglia.


:bleah:


----------



## Tebe (14 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> tebe, la separazione dei beni è una cosa orrenda e raccapricciante, ammettilo



la trovo invece molto giusta e opportuna.
Ma cos'è, il divolo la separazione dei beni?

Ma siete fuori?


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> La scelta del regime patrimoniale di separazione dei beni è un fenomeno in rapida crescita. Nel
> 2009 l’incidenza dei matrimoni in regime di separazione dei beni è pari al 64,2% e supera la quota
> di quelli in regime di comunione dei beni in tutte le ripartizioni, raggiungendo il 65,9% nel Nordovest
> (figura 7).
> ...



hm. Allora non ho sbagliato di tanto, cioè, alla fine, una relazione extra, cosa che ovviamente depreco, è sbagliata per tutto, ma non per la "sottrazione di reddito", no? Cioè, dipende da quanti soldi ha il tizio in questione, insomma (come dice Gas, una separazione è costosa, la casa etc). Più in generale, andare a cena fuori con l'amante non è diverso dall'andare a cena fuori con gli amici (economicamente). Se uno se lo può permettere...


----------



## massinfedele (14 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> esatto.
> Anche i miei con il terzo conto.
> E anche io con Mattia un conto mio, un conto suo e il conto in comune.
> 
> ...


finalmente l'hai capito


----------



## Minerva (14 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> *è una stronzata.
> *La famiglia non si forma in base ai conti correnti condivisi.
> 
> O per te si?
> ...


su questa base direi che il confronto è nullo.
ho comunque espresso il concetto di base dal quale partire che non è meramente economico.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm. Allora non ho sbagliato di tanto, cioè, alla fine, una relazione extra, cosa che ovviamente depreco, è sbagliata per tutto, ma non per la "sottrazione di reddito", no? Cioè, dipende da quanti soldi ha il tizio in questione, insomma (come dice Gas, una separazione è costosa, la casa etc). Più in generale, andare a cena fuori con l'amante non è diverso dall'andare a cena fuori con gli amici (economicamente). Se uno se lo può permettere...


ma cosa dici mai? dico, scherziamo?


----------



## gas (14 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> si, ma se il tipo ha i soldi per fare entrambi, con la separazione dei beni fine della discussione


se il tipo, come lo chiami tu, ha il denaro per supportare entrambi, non è detto che sia giustificato nel farlo


----------



## Tebe (14 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> i diritti per cui lottano sono quelli esterni alla coppia. la comunione dei beni può anche essere decisa contrattualmente



ecco bravo. Che Min ogni tanto si confonde con famiglia, non famiglia eccetera


----------



## massinfedele (14 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> se il tipo, come lo chiami tu, ha il denaro per supportare entrambi, non è detto che sia giustificato nel farlo


da un punto di vista giuridico lo è


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> la trovo invece molto giusta e opportuna.
> Ma cos'è, il divolo la separazione dei beni?
> 
> Ma siete fuori?


e il vento dell'ironia aleggiò, e non trovando ostacoli, si librò via


----------



## massinfedele (14 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> la trovo invece molto giusta e opportuna.
> Ma cos'è, il divolo la separazione dei beni?
> 
> Ma siete fuori?


trattasi di mera ironia


----------



## gas (14 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> da un punto di vista giuridico lo è


dal punto di vista giuridico può darsi, ma da quello morale non credo


----------



## Tebe (14 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> su questa base direi che il confronto è nullo.
> ho comunque espresso il concetto di base dal quale partire che non è meramente economico.



ritiro la "stronzata".


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io parlo così, eh, per puro discorso in astratto (sapete che non sono in coppia). Però, altra domanda: perché l'amante è trattata da mantenuta e la moglie no? Cioè, bisogna sposarsi per non essere una mantenuta, anche se paga lui, e invece se si è amanti si è pure zoccole calcolatrici? Qual è il discrimine?


Perchè, quando io mi sono sposata, ho firmato una qualche carta. Mi sono presa una serie di doveri. Tra questi, anche il sostentamento dell'altro. Se si decide che(di 'sti tempi non si decide neppure, a dire il vero), faccio il mio esempio, il marito stia a casa con il bimbo appena nato perchè per una serie di motivi è meglio che vada a lavorare io, ovvio che nel periodo lui sia mantenuto con il mio stipendio. Se domani io perdo il lavoro... ho lo stesso diritto. Così per la malattia: io mi sono presa l'impegno di assistere e mi aspetto di ricevere assistenza. Diritto di famiglia. Non credo che il diritto di famiglia contempli l'amante.  Quindi... se io fossi amante... non mi dovrei aspettare di essere mantenuta. Anzi.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> hai ragione se parli di acquisti per te stessa o personali
> ma non condivido se sono spese per l'amante e in più con quell'entità
> quì si parla di denari per una separazione.... e sappiamo quanti ce ne vogliono
> quì si parla di denari spesi per mettere su una casa .... e sappiamo quanti ce ne vogliono
> quì si parla di denaro speso per mantenere un'altra famiglia ..... e sappiamo quanti ce ne vogliono


Ma dai gas
non facciamo i conti in tasca alla gente...


Mica sei di equitalia? No?


----------



## Annuccia (14 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io *sono* in separazione dei beni. Ma quelli che ho sono tutti ugualmente a disposizione della famiglia.



pure io...anche perchè è piu vantaggioso dal punto di vista fiscale...


----------



## massinfedele (14 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> se il tipo, come lo chiami tu, ha il denaro per supportare entrambi, non è detto che sia giustificato nel farlo


mi spiego meglio, se ha i denari sufficienti per partecipare alle spese familiari e pagarsi l'amante ed è in separazione dei beni, giuridicamente, nulla questio


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> è una stronzata.
> La famiglia non si forma in base ai conti correnti condivisi.
> 
> O per te si?
> ...


aspetta, Tebe, Minerva ha detto qualcosa di più spesso. Parlava di _progetto economico comun_e, non di mero conto.
Ma io dico: se uno/a ha mezzi per avere entrambi, è male?


----------



## massinfedele (14 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> dal punto di vista giuridico può darsi, ma da quello morale non credo


mi pareva si parlasse di diritto, in caso contrario, ovviamente il giudizio morale è di ognuno di noi


----------



## Tebe (14 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> trattasi di mera ironia



cazzo. Scusa. E che Min mi fa partire la tramontana quando dice cose di questo tipo e poi mi riprende dicendo che sono io quella che parla per tutti i traditori.






Fantastico.
Lei parla per tutte le famiglie e io per i traditori!!!

:rock:








non ce la posso fare oggi


----------



## gas (14 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dai gas
> non facciamo i conti in tasca alla gente...
> 
> 
> Mica sei di equitalia? No?


non è questione di fare i conti in tasca, assolutamente e me ne guardo bene
la mia riflessione era solo mirata ai costi che l'interlocutore ha dovuto sostenere per consentire all'amante la separazione, il mettere su casa e consentirgli di vivere senza reddito


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> mi spiego meglio, se ha i denari sufficienti per partecipare alle spese familiari e pagarsi l'amante ed è in separazione dei beni, giuridicamente, nulla questio


verso la moglie. Ma ha dei figli.


----------



## Tebe (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> aspetta, Tebe, Minerva ha detto qualcosa di più spesso. Parlava di _progetto economico comun_e, non di mero conto.
> Ma io dico: se uno/a ha mezzi per avere entrambi, è male?



Ok, ma anche con i cc non condivisi mi sembra che un mero progetto economico ci sia anche senza figli.

La casa dove io e Matti abitiamo per esempio?
La paghiamo in due.
Certo, non è un figlio ma è un gran progetto di famiglia.

Mica l'ho comprata con altri la casa. Manco venuto in mente.




Sto continuando a non capire una fava?XD


----------



## massinfedele (14 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> verso la moglie. Ma ha dei figli.


i figli ereditano quel che rimane quando muore, fino al quel punto, i soldi sono suoi. Sempre giuridicamente


----------



## gas (14 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> mi pareva si parlasse di diritto, in caso contrario, ovviamente il giudizio morale è di ognuno di noi


forse allora sono io che non ho capito
non credevo che si discutesse in merito alle questioni giuridiche
se è così chiedo scusa


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perchè, quando io mi sono sposata, ho firmato una qualche carta. Mi sono presa una serie di doveri. Tra questi, anche il sostentamento dell'altro. Se si decide che(di 'sti tempi non si decide neppure, a dire il vero), faccio il mio esempio, il marito stia a casa con il bimbo appena nato perchè per una serie di motivi è meglio che vada a lavorare io, ovvio che nel periodo lui sia mantenuto con il mio stipendio. Se domani io perdo il lavoro... ho lo stesso diritto. Così per la malattia: io mi sono presa l'impegno di assistere e mi aspetto di ricevere assistenza. Diritto di famiglia. Non credo che il diritto di famiglia contempli l'amante.  Quindi... se io fossi amante... non mi dovrei aspettare di essere mantenuta. Anzi.


ok, capito. Ma io, ad esempio, sentivo lo stesso imperativo morale, verso di lui, anche da non sposata, però vivevo col mio reddito e lui col suo (più alto). Fra tutto il dolore di quegli orrendi (a posteriori) anni, nessuno ha avuto la sfiga di perdere il lavoro etc, dunque è rimasto solo come una cosa teorica, ma c'era. Io l'ho sostenuto in ogni modo per ogni cosa che serviva, per me eravamo famiglia. Ma non tolleravo l'idea di farmi mantenere. Inevce sembra che sia così facile per un sacco di persone...solo che da mogli va bene, da altro no. Sono perplessa. E vado di corsa a cercarmi un bel giovane (più o meno) danaroso


----------



## lunaiena (14 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> SEI STATA L'UNICA A SUO FAVORE. il maiuscolo è venuto da solo.



e quindi devo essere soppressa?


----------



## massinfedele (14 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> forse allora sono io che non ho capito
> non credevo che si discutesse in merito alle questioni giuridiche
> se è così chiedo scusa


sinceramente non ne sono certo neppure io, mi era sembrato di aver capito che si dicesse che lui rubava soldi alla famiglia per darli all'amante. Il che, moralmente, può avere una logica. Giuridicamente, dipende dal regime e dai soldi che il tipo (scomparso per sempre dal forum) ha


----------



## massinfedele (14 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> e quindi devo essere soppressa?


io anche non l'ho crocefisso, siamo in due


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non è questione di fare i conti in tasca, assolutamente e me ne guardo bene
> la mia riflessione era solo mirata ai costi che l'interlocutore ha dovuto sostenere per consentire all'amante la separazione, il mettere su casa e consentirgli di vivere senza reddito


Beh se uno è benestante che problemi vuoi che abbia?


----------



## massinfedele (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ok, capito. Ma io, ad esempio, sentivo lo stesso imperativo morale, verso di lui, anche da non sposata, però vivevo col mio reddito e lui col suo (più alto). Fra tutto il dolore di quegli orrendi (a posteriori) anni, nessuno ha avuto la sfiga di perdere il lavoro etc, dunque è rimasto solo come una cosa teorica, ma c'era. Io l'ho sostenuto in ogni modo per ogni cosa che serviva, per me eravamo famiglia. Ma non tolleravo l'idea di farmi mantenere. Inevce sembra che sia così facile per un sacco di persone...solo che da mogli va bene, da altro no. Sono perplessa. E vado di corsa a cercarmi un bel giovane (più o meno) danaroso


io consiglio sempre ai miei figli di trovarsi la moglie ricca


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> i figli ereditano quel che rimane quando muore, fino al quel punto, i soldi sono suoi. Sempre giuridicamente


io sapevo che la giurisprudenza aveva parlato in un caso analogo di ... non so il termine... in pratica di sottrazione dalla legittima. Però forse era l'intestazione di un immobile già intestato al padre... vabbè.


----------



## gas (14 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh se uno è benestante che problemi vuoi che abbia?


intendevo motivi morali


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> io consiglio sempre ai miei figli di trovarsi la moglie ricca


sì, ma tu sei un genitore degenere, non fai testo.

Ora che ci penso, mia madre diceva sempre: "tesoro, non un principe, quelli sono spiantati. Un idraulico, capito?"


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ok, capito. Ma io, ad esempio, sentivo lo stesso imperativo morale, verso di lui, anche da non sposata, però vivevo col mio reddito e lui col suo (più alto). Fra tutto il dolore di quegli orrendi (a posteriori) anni, nessuno ha avuto la sfiga di perdere il lavoro etc, dunque è rimasto solo come una cosa teorica, ma c'era. Io l'ho sostenuto in ogni modo per ogni cosa che serviva, per me eravamo famiglia. Ma non tolleravo l'idea di farmi mantenere. Inevce sembra che sia così facile per un sacco di persone...solo che da mogli va bene, da altro no. Sono perplessa. E vado di corsa a cercarmi un bel giovane (più o meno) danaroso


ma non va bene per niente, farsi mantenere. Magari in certi casi si può dire che la donna abbia lavorato solo in casa per necessità familiari. Anche se io conosco 2 madri lavoratrici con 6 figli cadauna.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> quando il denaro è poco....puoi accorgerti di eventuali ammanchi
> ma se il denaro è tanto...
> chissenefrega come li spendi e se li spendi...



non è vero...
se mio marito sapesse cosa ho mantenuto io a sua insaputa 
mi avebbe già fucilato
semplicemente per dare 
rinunciavo a qualcosa per me


----------



## massinfedele (14 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io sapevo che la giurisprudenza aveva parlato in un caso analogo di ... non so il termine... in pratica di sottrazione dalla legittima. Però forse era l'intestazione di un immobile già intestato al padre... vabbè.


sottrazione di legittima è quando i genitori, per tentare di non far ereditare un figlio, spostano i beni verso un altro. Tu come genitore puoi spendere tutti i soldi che vuoi in donne, merendnine o portachiavi ed i figli, se mantenuti secondo la legge, possono solo guardarti e sperare che tu tiri le cuoia. Sepre in base al nostro codice, s'intende


----------



## massinfedele (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sì, ma tu sei un genitore degenere, non fai testo.
> 
> Ora che ci penso, mia madre diceva sempre: "tesoro, non un principe, quelli sono spiantati. Un idraulico, capito?"


io sono in comunione dei beni assoluta, tanto per dire. non ho un conto mio, la carta di credito è comune. un santo


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> sottrazione di legittima è quando i genitori, per tentare di non far ereditare un figlio, spostano i beni verso un altro. Tu come genitore puoi spendere tutti i soldi che vuoi in donne, merendnine o portachiavi ed i figli, se mantenuti secondo la legge, possono solo guardarti e sperare che tu tiri le cuoia. Sepre in base al nostro codice, s'intende


ah ecco. Quindi mi suggerisci il casinò nel caso?


----------



## massinfedele (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sì, ma tu sei un genitore degenere, non fai testo.
> 
> Ora che ci penso, mia madre diceva sempre: "tesoro, non un principe, quelli sono spiantati. Un idraulico, capito?"


banker, my dear, banker


----------



## massinfedele (14 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah ecco. Quindi mi suggerisci il casinò nel caso?


dimenticavo l'interdizione....


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> dimenticavo l'interdizione....


----------



## lunaiena (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> scusate, faccio una domanda stupidissima: è così scontato che i redditi siano cumulati, o cumunque perfettamente noti all'altro e che confluiscano tutti sempre nel reddito di famiglia? Intendiamoci, sono contraria alle due famiglie, ma insomma non capisco questa cosa della "sottrazione del reddito". Cioè, se io mi compero scarpe per totmila euro o viaggio? Va bene perché non c'è di mezzo l'amante o non va bene perché sottraggo reddito alla famiglia? Ma la famiglia di suo mica ce l'ha un reddito...i mezzi della famiglia sono in mezzi che i due singoli vi hanno conferito, no?



no non è scontato
i miei redditi non sono noti a mio marito 
e i suoi non sono noti a me
ogniuno ha i suoi redditi e ne fa ciò che vuole nessuno dei due ha mai chiesto 
resoconti all'altro ...
ovvio che si forma una cassa comune per le  spese impreviste....


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> sottrazione di legittima è quando i genitori, per tentare di non far ereditare un figlio, spostano i beni verso un altro. Tu come genitore puoi spendere tutti i soldi che vuoi in donne, merendnine o portachiavi ed i figli, se mantenuti secondo la legge, possono solo guardarti e sperare che tu tiri le cuoia. Sepre in base al nostro codice, s'intende


ora alzo il tiro. Ma _filosoficamente_, cos'è che fa dire a molte persone che a loro _spetta_ tutta la ricchezza del marito etc etc e dunque lo spendere per l'amante è _sottrazione_? Perché per partorire l'dea, ammantata di moralità, della sottrazione, bisogna averne partorita una, preventiva, di diritto. Ecco. Ma _filosoficamente_, 'sta cosa, vi piace? A me no. Io dei soldi di lui non avevo diritto a nulla, mai pensata così.


----------



## Eliade (14 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma che tebe...ti pare che potrei capire o avvallare questo tipo di tradimento?
> Sei ubriaca?XD


E che cavolo, almeno tu....niente, questo tipo non ha speranze. :unhappy:


MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ora creo mille profili solo per tempestarti di smeraldi, uno non basta!





Comunque per queste spese decisamente alte, io credo sia possibile se le gestioni sono separate.
Non è detto che la moglie debba sapere quanto spende il marito.
Lui dice che hanno fatto viaggi, cene, etc. Questo potrebbe voler dire che sia abbastanza abituato ad assentarsi da casa per lavoro, senza quindi che la moglie possa sospettare.
A maggior ragione se sua moglie lavora e lui guadagna abbastanza da non far destare sospetti. 
Si sta parlando di mantenere una donna che lavora solo part-time, ergo vitto+alloggio: minimo minimo sono 1000€ al mese, mettiamoci poi le spese per la vita ufficiale. Io credo che il suo stipendio sia abbastanza alto e la gestione delle spese non sia condivisa.

Magari pensa a tutto lui (tipo bollette che sono direttamente accredita sul CC), mentre la moglie si occupa della spesa. In questo caso parlerebbero solo delle spese riguardanti i figli, a anche in tal caso quando sono tanti i soldi che entrano non noti la differenza.

Quello che penso è che sia sbagliato il concetto di mantenere l'amante. Guarda voglio anche ammettere un aiuto momentaneo, un prestito...ma non quello che fai tu, quello è proprio altro.
Ti consiglio anche io di cercare una via di fuga, questa donna ha in mano cose che potrebbero rovinarti la reputazione, ma non come uomo, come padre e marito. Pensaci bene.
Io mi farei sotto dalla paura, altro che matrimonio poliamoroso!!!

PS TEBEEEEEEEEE ho perso di nuovo la ricetta per la maschera per capelli all'uovo!!!   Me la riscrivi???


----------



## Minerva (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ora alzo il tiro. Ma _filosoficamente_, *cos'è che fa dire a molte persone che a loro spetta tutta la ricchezza del marito etc etc* e dunque lo spendere per l'amante è _sottrazione_? Perché per partorire l'dea, ammantata di moralità, della sottrazione, bisogna averne partorita una, preventiva, di diritto. Ecco. Ma _filosoficamente_, 'sta cosa, vi piace? A me no. Io dei soldi di lui non avevo diritto a nulla, mai pensata così.


boh.non ne ho la più pallida idea


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> boh.non ne ho la più pallida idea


però, partivi dal progetto economico condviso, dunque il soldi di tuo marito sono anche tuoi. Tutti. sempre. Non è singolare?

Ripeto ancora: aborro la doppia famiglia. Non avallo nulla, mi sto però chiedendo perché a me il meccanismo che porta a pensare che sia una sottrazione economica mi dà così tanto fastidio e a molti di voi no.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ora alzo il tiro. Ma _filosoficamente_, cos'è che fa dire a molte persone che a loro _spetta_ tutta la ricchezza del marito etc etc e dunque lo spendere per l'amante è _sottrazione_? Perché per partorire l'dea, ammantata di moralità, della sottrazione, bisogna averne partorita una, preventiva, di diritto. Ecco. Ma _filosoficamente_, 'sta cosa, vi piace? A me no. Io dei soldi di lui non avevo diritto a nulla, mai pensata così.


io, che sono notoriamente un rifiuto della società, penso che i miei soldi sono nostri e non ritengo giusto destinarli alle mie amanti. Filosoficamente, nel mio caso, questa posizione deriva dal fatto che quando abbiamo iniziato non avevamo nulla, ergo quel che abbiamo prodotto è il risultato di sforzi comuni.

In caso di separazione, per me, l'assetto finanziaro non cambierebbe


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> però, partivi dal progetto economico condviso, dunque il soldi di tuo marito sono anche tuoi. Tutti. sempre. Non è singolare?


Ma anche viceversa.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> scusate, faccio una domanda stupidissima: è così scontato che i redditi siano cumulati, o cumunque perfettamente noti all'altro e che confluiscano tutti sempre nel reddito di famiglia? Intendiamoci, sono contraria alle due famiglie, ma insomma non capisco questa cosa della "sottrazione del reddito". Cioè, se io mi compero scarpe per totmila euro o viaggio? Va bene perché non c'è di mezzo l'amante o non va bene perché sottraggo reddito alla famiglia? Ma la famiglia di suo mica ce l'ha un reddito...i mezzi della famiglia sono in mezzi che i due singoli vi hanno conferito, no?


Se fai parte di una famiglia PER ME (scusa la precisazione) quando fai delle spese per te (abiti, scarpe, palestra, ecc ecc) ti accerti che questa spesa non tolga nulla alla famiglia. 
non so se mi spiego. Se i miei 700 E di palestra precludono la possibilità di una spesa per la famiglia ne parlo con mio marito e si decide insieme.
Parlo in generale, io e mio marito abbiamo un unico conto dove vengono accreditati entrambi gli stipendi.
Per mio marito sarebbe impossibile mantenere una famiglia senza che io me ne accorga.
Durante la mia relazione le spese (pochissime) che ho sosstenuto per l'amante le ho tolte negandomi cose solo mie (una volta in meno dal parucchiere, o simili)..


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> E che cavolo, almeno tu....niente, questo tipo non ha speranze. :unhappy:
> View attachment 6561
> 
> 
> ...


magari la scarica come spesa di rappresentanza:singleeye:


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> io, che sono notoriamente un rifiuto della società, penso che i miei soldi sono nostri e non ritengo giusto destinarli alle mie amanti. Filosoficamente, nel mio caso, questa posizione deriva dal fatto che quando abbiamo iniziato non avevamo nulla, ergo quel che abbiamo prodotto è il risultato di sforzi comuni.
> 
> In caso di separazione, per me, l'assetto finanziaro non cambierebbe


questo è bello. Siete cresciuti insieme, siete avanzati professionalmente insieme, vi siete sostenuti insieme. Quel che hai lo devi anche a lei e viceversa, e non lo dimentichi. Ecco, per una cosa così io nemmeno io farei una piega. OT: E una cosa così, disgraziato, la butti alle ortiche per tradire? Ti darei un sacco di botte, io.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> I mezzi della famiglia dovrebbero essere il totale di quelli a disposizione degli elementi della famiglia, secondo me. Credo anche secondo la legge. Se io guadagno 100, non posso metterne a disposizione una parte da me stabilita per la famiglia, perchè legalmente non ho i parametri per stabilirla. Non c'è un tetto minimo.





Minerva ha detto:


> ma legge a parte, se credo nella famiglia mi semra naturale che sia così



:up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Febbraio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> E che cavolo, almeno tu....niente, questo tipo non ha speranze. :unhappy:


Faceva dell'ironia, Eliade. Essù.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> I mezzi della famiglia dovrebbero essere il totale di quelli a disposizione degli elementi della famiglia, secondo me. Credo anche secondo la legge. Se io guadagno 100,* non posso metterne a disposizione una parte da me stabilita per la famiglia*, perchè legalmente non ho i parametri per stabilirla. Non c'è un tetto minimo.




perchè non puoi ?
lasciamo perdere la parte legame ma limitiamoci al buon senso delle persone...


----------



## lunaiena (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> va beh, ma dovrebbero perché e deciso da chi? Se ci sono mezzi a sufficienza perché il livello sia adeguato, tutto il resto è di proprietà di chi l'ha guadagnato, no? Io credo. Noi dividevamo anche la spesa alimentare (della serie: una volta io e una vlta tu, più o meno)...




concordo...


----------



## massinfedele (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> questo è bello. Siete cresciuti insieme, siete avanzati professionalmente insieme, vi siete sostenuti insieme. Quel che hai lo devi anche a lei e viceversa, e non lo dimentichi. Ecco, per una cosa così io nemmeno io farei una piega. OT: E una cosa così, disgraziato, la butti alle ortiche per tradire? Ti darei un sacco di botte, io.


purtroppo il tradimento ne ha sempre fatto parte. 
ma, tornando all'aspetto filosofico, io sono fermamente convinto che io sia dove sono anche (e forse soprattutto) grazie a lei. Lei sa bene che se dovessimo separarci, io lascerei a lei tutto, salvo il mio mantenimento. E credo che dovrebbe essere cosi' per legge, by the way


----------



## Minerva (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> però, partivi dal progetto economico condviso, dunque il soldi di tuo marito sono anche tuoi. Tutti. sempre. Non è singolare?
> 
> Ripeto ancora: aborro la doppia famiglia. Non avallo nulla, mi sto però chiedendo perché a me il meccanismo che porta a pensare che sia una sottrazione economica mi dà così tanto fastidio e a molti di voi no.


sinceramente non ti seguo.confesso di non aver letto il testo del thread iniziale 
sicché vi lascio volentieri alla deliziosa discussione cedendo il passo a chi avrà approfondito la vera questione in topic


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se fai parte di una famiglia PER ME (scusa la precisazione) quando fai delle spese per te (abiti, scarpe, palestra, ecc ecc) ti accerti che questa spesa non tolga nulla alla famiglia.
> non so se mi spiego. Se i miei 700 E di palestra precludono la possibilità di una spesa per la famiglia ne parlo con mio marito e si decide insieme.
> Parlo in generale, io e mio marito abbiamo un unico conto dove vengono accreditati entrambi gli stipendi.
> Per mio marito sarebbe impossibile mantenere una famiglia senza che io me ne accorga.
> Durante la mia relazione le spese (pochissime) che ho sosstenuto per l'amante le ho tolte negandomi cose solo mie (una volta in meno dal parucchiere, o simili)..


certo Farfalla, io parlavo in astratto, dunque prendendo ad esempio una situazione di agio economico, nella quale c'è un surplus. In caso contrario, con pure figli, è criminale e basta.


----------



## JON (14 Febbraio 2013)

peccatoveniale ha detto:


> Ho 58 anni e sono ​sposato da 23 anni e felicemente fino a quattro anni fa quando ho conosciuto una splendida donna di venti anni piu' giovane di me, sposata e con un figlio di quattro anni.
> Abbiamo iniziato una travolgente relazione fatta da pomeriggi in motel, ma anche weekend, viaggi, cene, amicizie comuni ecc. Poi dopo un anno lei si separa dal marito (io le pago le spese per la separazione) e lascia la casa coniugale per trasferirsi in un alloggio che io provvedo ad affittare e pagare le spese.
> Lei ha un lavoro part time che non le consente di guadagnare abbastanza per mantenersi dignitosamente, ed allora contribuisco io a tutto.
> Sono oramai trascorsi tre anni da quando lei e' diventata praticamente la mia compagna; abbiamo trascorso insieme vacanze, viaggi in Italia ed all'estero. Lei dice di amarmi veramente, ed io ci credo, peraltro e' consapevole che io non
> ...


E speriamo che non lo realizzino mai.

Cioè, 58 anni e sei più impelagato di prima.

Grazie del contributo, sei tutto quello che devo evitare di diventare con tutte le mie forze.

La vità è bella. A me piace snella.

Perdona la veemenza. Sono solo considerazioni personali.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io parlo così, eh, per puro discorso in astratto (sapete che non sono in coppia). Però, altra domanda: perché l'amante è trattata da mantenuta e la moglie no? Cioè, bisogna sposarsi per non essere una mantenuta, anche se paga lui, e invece se si è amanti si è pure zoccole calcolatrici? Qual è il discrimine?


Partendo dal presupposto che non sarei capace di farmi mantenere, nemmeno da moglie, credo che una moglie che accudisce i figli, tenga in ordine la casa, si occupi di spesa e cene e pranzi non possa essere definita una mantenuta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> certo Farfalla, io parlavo in astratto, dunque prendendo ad esempio una situazione di agio economico, nella quale c'è un surplus. In caso contrario, con pure figli, è criminale e basta.


Facciamo un esempio: situazione di agio economico, invece di risparmiare o investire il surplus, me lo vado a giocare alle macchinette. Ho due figli, ai quali oggi non faccio mancare nulla. Domani perdo il lavoro. Qualcuno da me si aspetta che io sia stata un minimo previdente. Poi se stiamo parlando di miliardari è aria fritta il tutto.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> la trovo invece molto giusta e opportuna.
> Ma cos'è, il divolo la separazione dei beni?
> 
> Ma siete fuori?


Non credo che sia il diavolo, semplicemente io non mi sentirei a mio agio e ho fatto una scelta diversa.
In caso qualcuno possa pensare di malignare, dei due quello che ci ha guadagnato (un pochino almeno) è lui, ma non me ne è mai fregato nulla.


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sinceramente non ti seguo.confesso di non aver letto il testo del thread iniziale
> sicché vi lascio volentieri alla deliziosa discussione cedendo il passo a chi avrà approfondito la vera questione in topic



Io partivo dall'insistenza che Gas aveva posto sul concetto di _appropriazione_ , in qualche modo di _sperpero illegittimo_ di reddito familiare. Secondo me, di critiche alla doppia famiglia del post iniziale se ne possono/devono fare milioni, ma quella dell'appropriazione mi sembra non troppo giusta. E da lì sono partita a chiedere come la vedevate voi rispetto all'economia della famiglia and so on.


----------



## Eliade (14 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> magari la scarica come spesa di rappresentanza:singleeye:


Ma guarda che potrebbe essere!
Se lui ha un'attività imprenditoriale è ancor più plausibile il fatto che non abbiano un conto in comune, questo per tutelare la famiglia e che la moglie non sappia delle sue spese extra.


----------



## Eliade (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Faceva dell'ironia, Eliade. Essù.


Ma sisi, figurati Anna, anche io ironizzavo. :carneval:


----------



## Pleasure (14 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Pleasure..amante??macche'...seconda moglie.io non lo capisco proprio...che brutta e squallida storia..mettere via una moglie per prenderne un'altra...io ho amico fesso che l'ha fatto 3 volte...
> Poi cara mia il tradimento e'bello perche'ti da andrenalina,evasione...se diventa un grigio rapporto marito.moglie..fa schifo...e che gusto c'e'???non farebbe per me...infatti ho sempre detto da subito..una moglie gia'l'ho...e mi basta!
> Consiglio l'utente invornito di andare a vivere in Iran..la'di mogli ne hanno 5..




Concordo, questa non è un amante ma una seconda moglie che appunto non ha senso...
per questo chiedevo se era capace di stare senza sta donna...
visto che la moglie è la sua sicurezza ecc... perchè non chiudere con questa amante e magari farsene un'altra..
se proprio non sa stare solo con la moglie...


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Facciamo un esempio: situazione di agio economico, invece di risparmiare o investire il surplus, me lo vado a giocare alle macchinette. Ho due figli, ai quali oggi non faccio mancare nulla. Domani perdo il lavoro. Qualcuno da me si aspetta che io sia stata un minimo previdente. Poi se stiamo parlando di miliardari è aria fritta il tutto.


ok, a questo non avevo pensato (ed è strano, io sono molto economa perché temo sempre di perdere il lavoro, dovevo pensarci) :up:


----------



## massinfedele (14 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Facciamo un esempio: situazione di agio economico, invece di risparmiare o investire il surplus, me lo vado a giocare alle macchinette. Ho due figli, ai quali oggi non faccio mancare nulla. Domani perdo il lavoro. Qualcuno da me si aspetta che io sia stata un minimo previdente. Poi se stiamo parlando di miliardari è aria fritta il tutto.


sei uno stronzo, ma giuridicamente no issues


----------



## lunaiena (14 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma anche per me. Ho sempre detto che se ci ho fatto due figli con mio marito credo di aver espresso la massima fiducia possibile, cosa vuoi che siano i soldi che ho in banca. Ma c'è gente che, per una serie di motivi, anche fiscali, tiene comunque i conti separati. Normalmente, però, uno è il conto 'di famiglia'. I miei nonni facevano così, ma i motivi che c'erano dietro non erano di calcolo economico.



non è per sfiducia che due persone tengano due conti separati
Ma si sente spesso di persone sul lastrico dopo le separazioni specie gli uomini
Quindi io lo vedo solo come tutela personale


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma guarda che potrebbe essere!
> Se lui ha un'attività imprenditoriale è ancor più plausibile il fatto che non abbiano un conto in comune, questo per tutelare la famiglia e che la moglie non sappia delle sue spese extra.


ma io non volevo mica fare una battuta... ne ho viste altre, di spese di rappresentanza.


----------



## free (14 Febbraio 2013)

caro Peccatoveniale
azz! meno male che ami e stimi tua moglie profondamente!
non oso pensare se non fosse stato così!


----------



## massinfedele (14 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Concordo, questa non è un amante ma una seconda moglie che appunto non ha senso...
> per questo chiedevo se era capace di stare senza sta donna...
> visto che la moglie è la sua sicurezza ecc... perchè non chiudere con questa amante e magari farsene un'altra..
> se proprio non sa stare solo con la moglie...


questa effettivamente mi sembra un'ottima opzione, ma siccome ha 58 anni le chances di acchiappare un'altra 38enne bella (a suo dire) non sono alte. Dovrebbe abbassare gli standards.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> sei uno stronzo, ma giuridicamente no issues


ma un bel calcio nel culo me lo sarei meritato.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Febbraio 2013)

*comunque*

io (si, proprio io) sono molto peplesso dal nick, dati i fatti. Ecco, ne avrei scelto uno diverso.


----------



## Eliade (14 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma io non volevo mica fare una battuta... ne ho viste altre, di spese di rappresentanza.


Sbri, infatti nemmeno il mio post era una battuta, ero seria.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma un bel calcio nel culo me lo sarei meritato.


in questi casi io opterei per una bella tortura, tipo rimozione delle unghie e denti


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Partendo dal presupposto che non sarei capace di farmi mantenere, nemmeno da moglie, credo che una moglie che accudisce i figli, tenga in ordine la casa, si occupi di spesa e cene e pranzi non possa essere definita una mantenuta.


ok. Ma nelle famiglie di oggi non c'è più la divisione del lavoro, o non così spiccata. Spero. La nostra casa veniva pulita da entrambi, cucina entrambi, spesa entambi etc. Io lo facevo meglio, ok, ma non ero la sua colf, insomma (e i pesi li portava su lui, che cavolo). Però, dicevo, niente figli (dunque ben più facile).


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Febbraio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma sisi, figurati Anna, anche io ironizzavo. :carneval:



sorry


----------



## lunaiena (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non tutti, e parliamo di anni non sospetti, quando le banche davano ancora un po' di interessi. Anche ora io ho un conto a spese zero (ma la mia banca è proprio quella che fallisce , tanto antica e un filo laida).* Insomma, la separazione dei beni è così poco diffusa*?



pensavo di no...
evidentemente pensavo male


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ok. Ma nelle famiglie di oggi non c'è più la divisione del lavoro, o non così spiccata. Spero. La nostra casa veniva pulita da entrambi, cucina entrambi, spesa entambi etc. Io lo facevo meglio, ok, ma non ero la sua colf, insomma (e i pesi li portava su lui, che cavolo). Però, dicevo, niente figli (dunque ben più facile).


Parlavi di mantenere l'amante e mantenere la moglie
Se lavoriamo entrambi nessuno mantiene nessuno e entrambi provvediamo alla casa e ai figli
Se io sono casa, dubito che tu marito torni a casa e la casa e i figli sono ancora da stistemare, quindi non mi sento una mantenuta. anche se io faticherei a stare in quella posizione.


----------



## lothar57 (14 Febbraio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> E che cavolo, almeno tu....niente, questo tipo non ha speranze. :unhappy:
> View attachment 6561
> 
> 
> ...


Eli...chi fa queste cose ha redditi alti..vedi se guadagni €20000 al mese..che ti frega di 2000 per l'amante???poi mica tutti tengono..cassa..assieme..ad esempio io sono sposato da 26 anni..ma il mio conto mica l'ho chiuso.E infatti una rarissima volta che ho usato il bancomat..perche'adopero solo contanti..presente mia moglie..subito ha detto''potessi metterci il becco.'''


----------



## JON (14 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> caro Peccatoveniale
> azz! meno male che ami e stimi tua moglie profondamente!
> non oso pensare se non fosse stato così!


Ma guarda che è tutto vero.

E' se stesso che non ama, altrimenti ti pare che si torturasse in quel modo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ok. Ma nelle famiglie di oggi non c'è più la divisione del lavoro, o non così spiccata. Spero. La nostra casa veniva pulita da entrambi, cucina entrambi, spesa entambi etc. Io lo facevo meglio, ok, ma non ero la sua colf, insomma (e i pesi li portava su lui, che cavolo). Però, dicevo, niente figli (dunque ben più facile).


Indubbiamente in due è diverso, ma dipende anche dal lavoro che fai. C'è gente che esce di casa alle 7 di mattina e rientra alle 8 di sera.


----------



## free (14 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> i figli ereditano quel che rimane quando muore, fino al quel punto, i soldi sono suoi. Sempre giuridicamente



salvo la quota disponibile, che è 1/3
ovviamente deve esserci un testamento


----------



## massinfedele (14 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ma guarda che è tutto vero.
> 
> E' se stesso che non ama, altrimenti ti pare che si torturasse in quel modo?


con una forma verbale appropriata, concordo


----------



## massinfedele (14 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> salvo la quota disponibile, che è 1/3
> ovviamente deve esserci un testamento


absolutely, Ms counsel


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parlavi di mantenere l'amante e mantenere la moglie
> Se lavoriamo entrambi nessuno mantiene nessuno e entrambi provvediamo alla casa e ai figli
> Se io sono casa, dubito che tu marito torni a casa e la casa e i figli sono ancora da stistemare, quindi non mi sento una mantenuta. anche se io faticherei a stare in quella posizione.


ok, la vediamo allo stesso modo. Dunque, sei o non sei d'accordo sull'imputazione aggiuntiva di _sottrazione_ al fedifrago multiamoroso?


----------



## lunaiena (14 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> tebe, la separazione dei beni è una cosa orrenda e raccapricciante, ammettilo




spiega il perchè?


sempre se oggi non sono in ignore a tutto il forum


----------



## Eliade (14 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Eli...chi fa queste cose ha redditi alti..vedi se guadagni €20000 al mese..che ti frega di 2000 per l'amante???poi mica tutti tengono..cassa..assieme..ad esempio io sono sposato da 26 anni..ma il mio conto mica l'ho chiuso.E infatti una rarissima volta che ho usato il bancomat..perche'adopero solo contanti..presente mia moglie..subito ha detto''potessi metterci il becco.'''


Ma Lothar, guarda che ho detto la stessa cosa.
Quando il reddito di uno dei due è alto, non credo sia molto facile capire e conoscere tutti gli spostamenti di denaro.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> spiega il perchè?
> 
> 
> sempre se oggi non sono in ignore a tutto il forum


ero ironico, io non ci vedo nulla di male


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ok, la vediamo allo stesso modo. Dunque, sei o non sei d'accordo sull'imputazione aggiuntiva di _sottrazione_ al fedifrago multiamoroso?


Certo che sono d'accordo. Indipendentemente da quanti soldi hai, siamo una famiglia e non usi migliaia di euro per mantenere una a mia insaputa, soprattutto se quei soldi sono i soldi che in futuro potremmo dare ai nostri figli.
Le spese si decidono insieme. 
Ovvio che non sto parlando, in questo caso, dell'acquisto di un paio di scarpe.


----------



## free (14 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io sapevo che la giurisprudenza aveva parlato in un caso analogo di ... non so il termine... in pratica di sottrazione dalla legittima. Però forse era l'intestazione di un immobile già intestato al padre... vabbè.



probabilmente si trattava di una donazione o di una "finta" vendita, che, una volta richiamata nell'asse ereditario del de cuius, era risultata lesiva della legittima


----------



## free (14 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ma guarda che è tutto vero.
> 
> *E' se stesso che non ama,* altrimenti ti pare che si torturasse in quel modo?



però questo è peccato mortale


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> probabilmente si trattava di una donazione o di una "finta" vendita, che, una volta richiamata nell'asse ereditario del de cuius, era risultata lesiva della legittima



ma mi sapresti spiegare perché io fino a ieri pensavo che tu fossi un architetto o ingegnere edile e ora mi appari come avvocato? Avevo o ho le traveggole?


----------



## Pleasure (14 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> Ho letto la tua storia
> per quanto riguarda la prima parte nulla da eccepire
> mentre per la seconda ho di chè dire
> 
> ...



quoto GAS :up:
eHHHHHHHH allora caro Peccatoveniale, o ci stai prendendo in giro, oppure mi sembra impossibile che un uomo di 58 anni non si renda conto che sta passando per fesso per se stesso!
mi spiace, non voglio offenderti ma è evidente, caspita, che questa giovane amante è nel suo brodo!
e tu stai passando per fesso!
oltre che dovresti renderti conto...hai i pareri di tutti qui dentro che ti fanno notare che sei tranquillamente raggirato. Togli le fette di prosciutto dagli occhi...altro chè!


----------



## JON (14 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> però questo è peccato mortale


Amarsi o non amarsi?


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che sono d'accordo. Indipendentemente da quanti soldi hai, siamo una famiglia e non usi migliaia di euro per mantenere una a mia insaputa, soprattutto se quei soldi sono i soldi che in futuro potremmo dare ai nostri figli.
> Le spese si decidono insieme.
> Ovvio che non sto parlando, in questo caso, dell'acquisto di un paio di scarpe.


ok, dunque è sottrazione di mezzi ai figli. Ok, a questo ci sto.
Ma se non ci fossero figli, lo metteresti come capo d'accusa aggiuntivo, e se sì, perchè?


----------



## massinfedele (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ok, dunque è sottrazione di mezzi ai figli. Ok, a questo ci sto.
> Ma se non ci fossero figli, lo metteresti come capo d'accusa aggiuntivo, e se sì, perchè?


sottrazione da un punto di vista morale, però


----------



## free (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma mi sapresti spiegare perché io fino a ieri pensavo che tu fossi un architetto o ingegnere edile e ora mi appari come avvocato? Avevo o ho le traveggole?



in effetti è strano...:rotfl:

ma no, ho studiato giurisprudenza e mi occupo di immobili, tutto qua
grazie per l'ing. e l'arch., ma al massimo potrei essere un capocantiere
...con i tacchi


----------



## Annuccia (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ok. Ma nelle famiglie di oggi non c'è più la divisione del lavoro, o non così spiccata. Spero. La nostra* casa veniva pulita da entrambi, cucina entrambi, spesa entambi etc*. Io lo facevo meglio, ok, ma non ero la sua colf, insomma (e i pesi li portava su lui, che cavolo). Però, dicevo, niente figli (dunque ben più facile).


certo..
ma se mio marito torna ad esempio alle 20 ed io prima devo aspettare lui per apparecchiare cucinare ecc ecc..
la collaborazione non è dividere 50 e 50 pricisi pricisi...
se torna lui prima di me mette su la pentola..altrimenti lo faccio io..
ma sono sempre io a tornare per prima dunque...?
che faccio..
punto i piedi e dichiaro sciopero?


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> sottrazione da un punto di vista morale, però


beh, non so se morale, sicuramente etico, però. Il denaro è più giusto che vada ai figli che a una terza che non c'entra nulla. Ne hanno più diritto della consorte, secondo me (parlo io, poi, che non voglio soldi da mio padre, vabbè).


----------



## free (14 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Amarsi o non amarsi?



Jon caro, hai letto il buongiorno di Gramellini di stamattina?

http://www.lastampa.it/2013/02/14/c...-immortale-9MPSyws9PCcuKIntsgvijK/pagina.html


vorrei avvisare anche la Perfida Albion...ehm, Minerva, credo che le piacerà


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> in effetti è strano...:rotfl:
> 
> ma no, ho studiato giurisprudenza e mi occupo di immobili, tutto qua
> grazie per l'ing. e l'arch., ma al massimo potrei essere un capocantiere
> ...con i tacchi


infatti ti immaginavo, fichissima, in cantiere. Ok, cambio pusher


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> certo..
> ma se mio marito torna ad esempio alle 20 ed io prima devo aspettare lui per apparecchiare cucinare ecc ecc..
> la collaborazione non è dividere 50 e 50 pricisi pricisi...
> se torna lui prima di me mette su la pentola..altrimenti lo faccio io..
> ...



ah, io avevo un trucco. La regola, la sera, era: chi prima arriva mette su la cena. Lui però secondo me ci marciava e tornava sempre più tardi di me. Allora io giravo con la macchina per il quartiere finché non vedevo accesa la luce della cucina. Tiè.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ok, dunque è sottrazione di mezzi ai figli. Ok, a questo ci sto.
> Ma se non ci fossero figli, lo metteresti come capo d'accusa aggiuntivo, e se sì, perchè?


Si. I figli sono solo un'aggravante. 
Non lo considero un capo d'accusa. Sarebbe una motivazione in più per prenderlo a calci nel culo.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> intendevo motivi morali


Beh ognuno ha la propria morale no?


----------



## Annuccia (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ah, io avevo un trucco. La regola, la sera, era: chi prima arriva mette su la cena. Lui però secondo me ci marciava e tornava sempre più tardi di me. Allora io giravo con la macchina per il quartiere finché non vedevo accesa la luce della cucina. Tiè.


beh se lo faceva apposta è un altro discorso...
non è il mio caso..e poi...
ad una certa ora mia figlia se non mangia mi sbrana..quindi giri di quartiere non posso farne...

ma il nostro caro utente che fine ha fatto???..
sara a casa della moglie part-time adesso..=???


----------



## JON (14 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> Jon caro, hai letto il buongiorno di Gramellini di stamattina?
> 
> http://www.lastampa.it/2013/02/14/c...-immortale-9MPSyws9PCcuKIntsgvijK/pagina.html
> 
> ...


Cara Free (carefree? ),

è da mo' che l'ho capito io! E per fortuna sono pure relativamente giovane.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sì, ma tu sei un genitore degenere, non fai testo.
> 
> Ora che ci penso, mia madre diceva sempre: "tesoro, non un principe, quelli sono spiantati. Un idraulico, capito?"


Ma sai che gli idraulici sono molto chiaccherati?
Vivono di spose insoddisfatte no?
Così si dice da me...


----------



## free (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> infatti ti immaginavo, fichissima, in cantiere. Ok, cambio pusher



sì, tutta figaggine sprecata, perchè se piombi in cantiere quando ti pare come faccio io, spesso non c'è nessuno
tutti al bar, fa freddo...:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si. I figli sono solo un'aggravante.
> Non lo considero un capo d'accusa. Sarebbe una motivazione in più per prenderlo a calci nel culo.


eh, ma così è comunque caricarlo anche di questo. La mia domanda è: perché? Anche a me scoccerebbe, ma non gli direi nulla per questo. "Sono soldi tuoi e ci fa quello che ti pare; ah, soldi o non soldi, vaffanculo comunque, eh".


----------



## lunaiena (14 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Facciamo un esempio: situazione di agio economico, invece di risparmiare o investire il surplus, me lo vado a giocare alle macchinette. Ho due figli, ai quali oggi non faccio mancare nulla. Domani perdo il lavoro. Qualcuno da me si aspetta che io sia stata un minimo previdente. Poi se stiamo parlando di miliardari è aria fritta il tutto.




ci sono cose sulle quali non transigo 
se te ne vai a giocare alle macchinette sei fuori punto...


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sai che gli idraulici sono molto chiaccherati?
> Vivono di spose insoddisfatte no?
> Così si dice da me...


mia mamma era una donna d'altri tempi e il consiglio non era recentissimo, diciamo


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh se lo faceva apposta è un altro discorso...
> non è il mio caso..e poi...
> ad una certa ora mia figlia se non mangia mi sbrana..quindi giri di quartiere non posso farne...
> 
> ...


Beh lui ha chiesto?
Sono immaturo o egoista?

E cosa si è ritrovato?
Secondo me si sarà detto
se questi sono gli "esperti" di certi fenomeni

me tajo le cane della gola eh?

Voglio dire...


----------



## lothar57 (14 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì, tutta figaggine sprecata, perchè se piombi in cantiere quando ti pare come faccio io, spesso non c'è nessuno
> tutti al bar, fa freddo...:rotfl:


:scared::scared::scared:il cantiere....non lo nominare ti prego...


----------



## free (14 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Cara Free (*carefree*? ),
> 
> è da mo' che l'ho capito io! E per fortuna sono pure relativamente giovane.



ma che orrore!XD


:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mia mamma era una donna d'altri tempi e il consiglio non era recentissimo, diciamo


Beh anche mio nonno diceva...
GUarda come cucina
Guarda come tiene la casa
Guarda se è laboriosa
che na dona con le man sbuse
ti riduce in rovina
e ti ride addosso...

Ma bello che lei dicesse scegli uno laborioso!


----------



## free (14 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :scared::scared::scared:il cantiere....non lo nominare ti prego...



poverino, che ti ha fatto?:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ah, io avevo un trucco. La regola, la sera, era: chi prima arriva mette su la cena. Lui però secondo me ci marciava e tornava sempre più tardi di me. Allora io giravo con la macchina per il quartiere finché non vedevo accesa la luce della cucina. Tiè.


non ho parole.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ero ironico, io non ci vedo nulla di male




ops scusa 
è che mi sento un pò fuori dal mondo 
cercando sempre di tutelarmi ,tutelarlo ecc


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ah, io avevo un trucco. La regola, la sera, era: chi prima arriva mette su la cena. Lui però secondo me ci marciava e tornava sempre più tardi di me. Allora io giravo con la macchina per il quartiere finché non vedevo accesa la luce della cucina. Tiè.


Perchè mia moglie che cosa credi che faccia?


----------



## Arianna (14 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma no gas...
> è un uomo così tanto pieno di ammmore che una sola persona non basta....
> è così tanto legato alla famiglia che ne mantiene due....


sì però così sembra Cetto La Qualunque (vedi il video all' 1.14)

[video=youtube;B_NJktvgKn8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_NJktvgKn8[/video]


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh anche mio nonno diceva...
> GUarda come cucina
> Guarda come tiene la casa
> Guarda se è laboriosa
> ...


no, mia madre mi avrebbe preferito con uno studioso, non concepiva altra occupazione (la mela non cade mai etc etc). Ma in questo caso, parlava di denaro, che secondo lei gli idraulici avevano


----------



## Lui (14 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perchè, quando io mi sono sposata, ho firmato una qualche carta. Mi sono presa una serie di doveri. Tra questi, anche il sostentamento dell'altro. Se si decide che(di 'sti tempi non si decide neppure, a dire il vero), faccio il mio esempio, il marito stia a casa con il bimbo appena nato perchè per una serie di motivi è meglio che vada a lavorare io, ovvio che nel periodo lui sia mantenuto con il mio stipendio. Se domani io perdo il lavoro... ho lo stesso diritto. Così per la malattia: io mi sono presa l'impegno di assistere e mi aspetto di ricevere assistenza. Diritto di famiglia. Non credo che il diritto di famiglia contempli l'amante. Quindi... se io fossi amante... non mi dovrei aspettare di essere mantenuta. Anzi.


il discorso no fà una grinza, è la parola mantenuta riferita a moglie o marito che è fuori posto.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> quoto GAS :up:
> eHHHHHHHH allora caro Peccatoveniale, o ci stai prendendo in giro, oppure mi sembra impossibile che un uomo di 58 anni non si renda conto che sta passando per fesso per se stesso!
> mi spiace, non voglio offenderti ma è evidente, caspita, che questa giovane amante è nel suo brodo!
> e tu stai passando per fesso!
> oltre che dovresti renderti conto...hai i pareri di tutti qui dentro che ti fanno notare che sei tranquillamente raggirato. Togli le fette di prosciutto dagli occhi...altro chè!



tutti proprio no


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Febbraio 2013)

Fanciulle e fanciulli, grazie dello scambio di opinioni, ora, poiché non sono ancora pervenuta al risultato di trovare un aitante giovane danaroso col quale concepire un progetto economico condiviso, e poiché nella rosa l'orrendo editore unhappy non c'è né potrebbe mai, torno a lavorare. A presto


----------



## lunaiena (14 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> in effetti è strano...:rotfl:
> 
> ma no, ho studiato giurisprudenza e mi occupo di immobili, tutto qua
> grazie per l'ing. e l'arch., ma al massimo potrei essere un capocantiere
> ...con i tacchi




ot
ma quando vai in cantiere ti cagano?
perchè quando andavo io con il collega uomo 
si rivolgevano sempre a lui


----------



## lunaiena (14 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh lui ha chiesto?
> Sono immaturo o egoista?
> 
> E cosa si è ritrovato?
> ...



cuoto


----------



## free (14 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ot
> ma quando vai in cantiere ti cagano?
> perchè quando andavo io con il collega uomo
> si rivolgevano sempre a lui



sì, perchè io sono il committente scassamaroni, e pago anche per scassare i maroni, ovvio!


----------



## Lui (14 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ot
> ma quando vai in cantiere ti cagano?
> perchè quando andavo io con il collega uomo
> si rivolgevano sempre a lui


mi pare ovvio, tranne che non indossi una gonna sopra il ginocchio e sali le scale a compasso poggiate al muro. vedrai che saranno tutti attorno a chiederti qualcosa.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che sono d'accordo. Indipendentemente da quanti soldi hai, siamo una famiglia e non usi migliaia di euro per mantenere una a mia insaputa, soprattutto se quei soldi sono i soldi che in futuro potremmo dare ai nostri figli.
> Le spese si decidono insieme.
> Ovvio che non sto parlando, in questo caso, dell'acquisto di un paio di scarpe.


Scusa ma chi lo dice che le spese si decidono assieme?
Per esempio in casa mia c'erano due conti correnti.
Uno dell'azienda e uno detto di casa.
Io so che mio padre versava tot in quello di casa per mettere un muro di spesa a mia madre.
Mia madre non ha mai saputo nulla di quello dell'azienda, che conoscevo solo io, dato che amministravo.
Perchè sia mio padre e sia io, sapevamo che se la mamma avesse avuto accesso, quella comperava le tendine per le finestre del capannone al posto di una saldatrice o di un tornio.

Ma non so come si regolino gli industriali, con le loro mogli:
alcuni le vogliono in azienda, altri no. ( magari perchè hanno il loro lavoro e si giostrano il loro denaro).

Ma nella coppia dei miei genitori
decideva sempre e solo mio padre.

Esempio:
Università: ok, ti passo tot al mese per 4 anno, per le spese dell'affitto dell'appartamento. Le spese scolastiche e i libri ti devi arrangiare tu, del resto hai le spalle buone, e io non mantengo fannulloni.
Fine delle discussioni.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2013)

Poi non capisco su quali basi cìp tutta questa sicumera nel dire che lei è na sfruttatrice che ha trovato una vacca da mungere, non capisco su quali basi ci sia tutta sta sicumera sul sentenziare che lui ha fatto vivere di stenti sua moglie per mantenere l'amante...

Bocca mia taci...
Che se solo le mogli dei nostri industriali sapessero quante donnine foraggiano i loro mariti apriti cielo...

Caso mai conosco più casi di uomini industriali ben consapevoli che la moglie ha sposato il loro patrimonio, ben consapevoli che le donnine stanno con loro perchè foraggiano...

E non ci avrei mai creduto, se non avessi avuto, un amico d'infanzia che poi ha fatto fortuna e che mi ha mostrato come viveva.

Ma mi ha sempre detto quel giorno che trovo una che mi dimostra che mi ama per quel che sono e non per quel che ho, cambio vita...intanto spassiamocela conte...pago tutto io...

Ovvio quando ho avuto bisogno: lui c'era.

Ma lui ha sposato il lavoro e l'affermazione personale.
Ieri mi diceva...
Se fallisco, vedrai che mia moglie sarà la prima a lasciarmi.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi non capisco su quali basi cìp tutta questa sicumera nel dire che lei è na sfruttatrice che ha trovato una vacca da mungere, non capisco su quali basi ci sia tutta sta sicumera sul sentenziare che lui ha fatto vivere di stenti sua moglie per mantenere l'amante...
> 
> Bocca mia taci...
> Che se solo le mogli dei nostri industriali sapessero quante donnine foraggiano i loro mariti apriti cielo...
> ...


concordo in pieno


----------



## lothar57 (14 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> poverino, che ti ha fatto?:rotfl:



diciamo che ho dovuto''per forza''iniziare una costruzione...non e'il mio settore..mi sono affidato ...e per fortuna mi sono fermato in tempo.quando sara'finita..mi bevo una cassa di Krug...non ne posso piu'..


----------



## lunaiena (14 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi non capisco su quali basi cìp tutta questa sicumera nel dire che lei è na sfruttatrice che ha trovato una vacca da mungere, non capisco su quali basi ci sia tutta sta sicumera sul sentenziare che lui ha fatto vivere di stenti sua moglie per mantenere l'amante...
> 
> Bocca mia taci...
> Che se solo le mogli dei nostri industriali sapessero quante donnine foraggiano i loro mariti apriti cielo...
> ...



riscuoto....


----------



## massinfedele (14 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> riscuoto....


ci metto il carico


----------



## free (14 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> diciamo che ho dovuto''per forza''iniziare una costruzione...non e'il mio settore..mi sono affidato ...e per fortuna mi sono fermato in tempo.quando sara'finita..mi bevo una cassa di Krug...non ne posso piu'..



ma lotharuccio, dovevi farmi un fischio! ci pensavo io, e tu potevi tranquillamente dormire tra 4 amant...ehm, guanciali!
chi, meglio di me??


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, ma così è comunque caricarlo anche di questo. La mia domanda è: perché? Anche a me scoccerebbe, ma non gli direi nulla per questo. "Sono soldi tuoi e ci fa quello che ti pare; ah, soldi o non soldi, vaffanculo comunque, eh".



Perchè tu hai il concetto di soldi tuoi e soldi miei. Io ho il concetto di soldi nostri


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Scusa ma chi lo dice che le spese si decidono assieme?
> *Per esempio in casa mia c'erano due conti correnti.
> Uno dell'azienda e uno detto di casa.
> Io so che mio padre versava tot in quello di casa per mettere un muro di spesa a mia madre.
> ...



PER ME  E MIO MARITO è così. Poi ognuno si regola come meglio crede


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Poi non capisco su quali basi cìp tutta questa sicumera nel dire che lei è na sfruttatrice che ha trovato una vacca da mungere,* non capisco su quali basi ci sia tutta sta sicumera sul sentenziare che lui ha fatto vivere di stenti sua moglie per mantenere l'amante...
> 
> Bocca mia taci...
> Che se solo le mogli dei nostri industriali sapessero quante donnine foraggiano i loro mariti apriti cielo...
> ...


Ma che razza di donna sei se ti fai pagare il divorzio dal tuo amante, la casa e il mantenimento e poi tu lavori part time?
Ripeto a me è lei quella che sciocca di più. Lui è un pollo  e basta


----------



## lothar57 (14 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma lotharuccio, dovevi farmi un fischio! ci pensavo io, e tu potevi tranquillamente dormire tra 4 amant...ehm, guanciali!
> chi, meglio di me??



ahahah poi tra felini ci si intende...ma gatta mi sa che tu sia lontanina da qua' no??..cque una cosa la posso gia' dire ,capito perche'costruttori (in passato..) abbiano tanto guadagnato...perche'investi 100 e incassi 250...


----------



## free (14 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahah poi tra felini ci si intende...ma gatta mi sa che tu sia lontanina da qua' no??..cque una cosa la posso gia' dire ,capito perche'costruttori (in passato..) abbiano tanto guadagnato...perche'investi 100 e incassi 250...



sì, è vero, in passato l'edilizia tirava più di...vabbè ci siamo capiti


----------



## lunaiena (14 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma che razza di donna sei se ti fai pagare il divorzio dal tuo amante, la casa e il mantenimento e poi tu lavori part time?
> Ripeto a me è lei quella che sciocca di più. Lui è un pollo  e basta


puoi semplicemnete essere una persona in difficoltà
che tu sia uomo o donna 
tu non hai mai aiutato persone in difficoltà
all'insaputa di tuo marito ?
Bhè io l'ho fatto non mi sono sentita polla 
anzi il contrario...
scusa sarò ingenua


----------



## Scarlett (14 Febbraio 2013)

peccatoveniale ha detto:


> Sono oramai trascorsi tre anni da quando lei e' diventata praticamente la mia compagna; abbiamo trascorso insieme vacanze, viaggi in Italia ed all'estero. Lei dice di amarmi veramente, ed io ci credo, peraltro e' consapevole che io non
> lascero' mai mia moglie ed i nostri figli adottivi, oramai grandicelli.


No, ragazzi, non ci sono, perchè?? perchè non la lasceresti mai? insomma devi scegliere...a costo di non rimanere nè con una scarpa, nè con l'altra.



tommy ha detto:


> *sono la persona meno adatta per  consigliare, e ti dico ma che hai fatto? comodo stare con un piede in due staffe vero? una devi farla soffrire.* Decidi tu quale, e spero che non sia tua moglie con la quale hai preso un impegno. A meno che lei non abbia perso interesse per te.


D'accordo sul grassetto...Poco sulla seconda parte, perchè non dovrebbe essere la moglie? Al di la del fatto che questa poveraccia molto probabilmente non si merita delle corna, a maggior ragione, non si merita neanche di averle col cuore e la mente rinunciando solo al consumo di esse. Si è vero ci ha preso un'impegno ma quell'impegno ha già smesso di essere portato avanti, sopratutto perchè qua parliamo di una relazione parallela non di un cornino tra capo e collo.



lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Pleasure..amante??macche'...seconda moglie.io non lo capisco proprio...che brutta e squallida storia..mettere via una moglie per prenderne un'altra...io ho amico fesso che l'ha fatto 3 volte...


Idem con patate. Perchè questa cosa di trovare inconcepibile lasciare una moglie per un'altra? cos'ha la prima, il diritto di precedenza? E sopratutto, io preferirei che mio marito o il mio fidanzato mi lasciasse per un'altra piuttosto che si tenesse un nuovo amore soffocato in una valigia solo perchè io ho il diritto di precedenza.
Sono cretina?
Allora non sono fatta per il matrimonio!


----------



## lothar57 (14 Febbraio 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> No, ragazzi, non ci sono, perchè?? perchè non la lasceresti mai? insomma devi scegliere...a costo di non rimanere nè con una scarpa, nè con l'altra.
> 
> 
> D'accordo sul grassetto...Poco sulla seconda parte, perchè non dovrebbe essere la moglie? Al di la del fatto che questa poveraccia molto probabilmente non si merita delle corna, a maggior ragione, non si merita neanche di averle col cuore e la mente rinunciando solo al consumo di esse. Si è vero ci ha preso un'impegno ma quell'impegno ha già smesso di essere portato avanti, sopratutto perchè qua parliamo di una relazione parallela non di un cornino tra capo e collo.
> ...



no sei solo invornita....e giovane....vedi Scarlet di chi e'accanto,come nel mio caso da oltre 20anni sia tutto..cambiare sarebbe salto nel buio.Ne parlavano con amici..e io sostengo che un'altra donna tra le balle non la vorrei...starei da solo--oppure troverei una da uscirci,da farci sesso..poi ognuno nel suo letto.
Chi si risposa in genere e'un fallito...peggio se si prende la ex amante..


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> puoi semplicemnete essere una persona in difficoltà
> che tu sia uomo o donna
> tu non hai mai aiutato persone in difficoltà
> all'insaputa di tuo marito ?
> ...


Ma stai scherzando o cosa?
sono in difficoltà e lavoro parttime? Mi separo chiedendo i soldi al mio amante? E mi faccio pagare l'affitto della casa?
E' giustificata solo se il marito la ammazzava di botte e doveva scappare

Sono la prima ad aiutare gli amici in difficoltà, se usassi i soldi di famiglia (i miei e i suoi per me sono di famiglia) mi consulterei con mio marito comunque


----------



## Simy (14 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma stai scherzando o cosa?
> sono in difficoltà e lavoro parttime? Mi separo chiedendo i soldi al mio amante? E mi faccio pagare l'affitto della casa?
> E' giustificata solo se il marito la ammazzava di botte e doveva scappare
> 
> Sono la prima ad aiutare gli amici in difficoltà, se usassi i soldi di famiglia (i miei e i suoi per me sono di famiglia) mi consulterei con mio marito comunque



:up:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma che razza di donna sei se ti fai pagare il divorzio dal tuo amante, la casa e il mantenimento e poi tu lavori part time?
> Ripeto a me è lei quella che sciocca di più. Lui è un pollo  e basta


Ma come fai ad emettere ste sentenze...
Allora io mi chiedo che razza di uomini sono tutti i 50enni per strada perchè la loro azienda ha chiuso e nessuno li assume più...che razza di gente ci sta ora in Italia tutti cassaintegrati disoccupati e che non trovano lavoro perchè non hanno voglia di lavorare....

Porco can se non avessi visto certe cose con i miei occhi....

Che razza di donna sei?
Una donna in difficoltà no?

E perchè non si possono leggere nei gesti di quest'uomo atti d'amore?
Certo lui ha sbagliato a parlarne qui dentro
perchè erano cose private e non inerenti certo al suo problema.

Ma molti uomini magari pensano che dicendo così si presentino come cavalieri salvatori di donne in difficoltà.

E so come si sta
ad avere amici in difficoltà economiche
e non poter fare nulla per loro

so come si sta a battere un mucchio di porte per chiedere lavoro per persone care e scontrarsi con la dura realtà che oramai attanaglia ogni italiano che lavori nel settore privato.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> No, ragazzi, non ci sono, perchè?? perchè non la lasceresti mai? insomma devi scegliere...a costo di non rimanere nè con una scarpa, nè con l'altra.
> 
> 
> D'accordo sul grassetto...Poco sulla seconda parte, perchè non dovrebbe essere la moglie? Al di la del fatto che questa poveraccia molto probabilmente non si merita delle corna, a maggior ragione, non si merita neanche di averle col cuore e la mente rinunciando solo al consumo di esse. Si è vero ci ha preso un'impegno ma quell'impegno ha già smesso di essere portato avanti, sopratutto perchè qua parliamo di una relazione parallela non di un cornino tra capo e collo.
> ...


Scarlett non è facile lasciarsi dopo una vita assieme.
QUella vita vissuta ci pesa come un macigno.
Non è certo come lasciare il ragazzo.
E più vai avanti con l'età più si allunga la via tracciata e si vede poca strada davanti.
La montagna di dolore per certe donne qui dentro
a sto sapore
ma io per chi sono vissuta eh?

Immagina 22 anni assieme.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma come fai ad emettere ste sentenze...
> Allora io mi chiedo che razza di uomini sono tutti i 50enni per strada perchè la loro azienda ha chiuso e nessuno li assume più...che razza di gente ci sta ora in Italia tutti cassaintegrati disoccupati e che non trovano lavoro perchè non hanno voglia di lavorare....
> 
> Porco can se non avessi visto certe cose con i miei occhi....
> ...



Ma dove la vedi la difficoltà di questa donna?
Era sposata e a quanto pare con un marito benestante, lavora partime e decide di separarsi.
Adesso, o il marito la massacrava di botte giorno e notte, o se non puoi separarti fai in modo di mettere da parte i soldi e poi ti separi. Altrimenti lo fai ma non chiedi i soldi a un uomo sposato con il quale fai sesso.


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma dove la vedi la difficoltà di questa donna?
> Era sposata e a quanto pare con un marito benestante, lavora partime e decide di separarsi.
> Adesso, o il marito la massacrava di botte giorno e notte, o se non puoi separarti fai in modo di mettere da parte i soldi e poi ti separi. Altrimenti lo fai ma non chiedi i soldi a un uomo sposato con il quale fai sesso.


Encomiabile.:up:


----------



## lunaiena (14 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma stai scherzando o cosa?
> sono in difficoltà e lavoro parttime? Mi separo chiedendo i soldi al mio amante? E mi faccio pagare l'affitto della casa?
> E' giustificata solo se il marito la ammazzava di botte e doveva scappare
> 
> Sono la prima ad aiutare gli amici in difficoltà, se usassi i soldi di famiglia (i miei e i suoi per me sono di famiglia) mi consulterei con mio marito comunque



perchè dovrei scherzare 
sulla vita degli altri non scherzo mai 
lo sai tu perchè lavora part time ?
magari non trova altro 
magari è sola e non ha nessuno che si possa occupare del figlio
magari nel resto del tempo deve occuparsi del figlio, o che fa chiama una baby sitter?
sto ipotizzando
senza arrivare a conclusioni che non conosco
non tutti sono fortunati  nella vita ad avere chi sioccupa dei figli senza pagare asili o baby sitter,
ad avere soldi per una casa 
c'è anche chi non ne ha le possibilità
che ne sappiamo noi della vita privata degli altri
poi percarità magari hai ragione tu 
e come ho gia detto sono un'ingenua


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Encomiabile.:up:


Non sono encomiabile sono una cretina. Perchè non sono capace di usare la figa per farmi mantenere.
sono cretina perchè se esco con un uomo e gliela do lo faccio perchè mi piace e non perchè spero di ricevere la ricompensa
Sono cretina perchè ho avuto un amante e dopo due volte che pagava il motel ho chiesto di pagarlo una volta io e una lui perchè mi sembrava mi ringraziasse perchè scopavo per lui
Si Oscuro, sono proprio una deficiente
Sono donne come queste, in evidente difficoltà che vanno tutelate


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> perchè dovrei scherzare
> sulla vita degli altri non scherzo mai
> lo sai tu perchè lavora part time ?
> magari non trova altro
> ...



PErò ti separi.
Non hai i soldi per vivere e ti separi.
Ripeto, spero che il marito forse un mostro perchè altrimenti non è proprio comprensibile.


----------



## Scarlett (14 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scarlett non è facile lasciarsi dopo una vita assieme.
> QUella vita vissuta ci pesa come un macigno.
> Non è certo come lasciare il ragazzo.
> E più vai avanti con l'età più si allunga la via tracciata e si vede poca strada davanti.
> ...


Non posso che ringraziarti per avere la pazienza di spiegarmi cose che non posso capire per questioni empiriche.
 Sarà che i miei genitori sono separati dopo 18 anni insieme che vedo il divorzio come una cosa liscia e semplicistica.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma dove la vedi la difficoltà di questa donna?
> Era sposata e a quanto pare con un marito benestante, lavora partime e decide di separarsi.
> Adesso, o il marito la massacrava di botte giorno e notte, o se non puoi separarti fai in modo di mettere da parte i soldi e poi ti separi. Altrimenti lo fai ma non chiedi i soldi a un uomo sposato con il quale fai sesso.


Ah non avevo letto che era moglie di un benestante...
Ma forse lui le avrà offerto un aiuto per la separazione
perchè si sente magari di averla provocata no?

Avrò letto male come sempre...


----------



## lunaiena (14 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma dove la vedi la difficoltà di questa donna?
> Era sposata e a quanto pare con un marito benestante, lavora partime e decide di separarsi.
> Adesso, o il marito la massacrava di botte giorno e notte, o se non puoi separarti fai in modo di mettere da parte i soldi e poi ti separi. Altrimenti lo fai ma non chiedi i soldi a un uomo sposato con il quale fai sesso.




mi sembra che peccato abbia scritto altro
ma magari ho interpretato male io


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Non posso che ringraziarti per avere la pazienza di spiegarmi cose che non posso capire per questioni empiriche.
> Sarà che i miei genitori sono separati dopo 18 anni insieme che vedo il divorzio come una cosa liscia e semplicistica.


Magari avranno atteso che tu crescessi e potessi capire la loro scelta...
E sono convissuti
con
di necessità si fa virtù...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah non avevo letto che era moglie di un benestante...
> Ma forse lui le avrà offerto un aiuto per la separazione
> perchè si sente magari di averla provocata no?
> 
> Avrò letto male come sempre...


Non l'ha aiutata, la sta mantenendo è diverso


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non l'ha aiutata, la sta mantenendo è diverso


Magari avessi io un amante che mi mantiene...magari....


----------



## lothar57 (14 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah non avevo letto che era moglie di un benestante...
> Ma forse lui le avrà offerto un aiuto per la separazione
> perchè si sente magari di averla provocata no?
> 
> Avrò letto male come sempre...



Amico sai che ben raramente concordo con Farfy...e penso mai posso darti torto..ma stavolta......ha ragione lei.
Questo tipo e'un tordo reale..fidati Contin..........


----------



## lothar57 (14 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Magari avessi io un amante che mi mantiene...magari....





:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:....patacca,,,,,


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah non avevo letto che era moglie di un benestante...
> Ma forse lui le avrà offerto un aiuto per la separazione
> perchè si sente magari di averla provocata no?
> 
> Avrò letto male come sempre...


la sta mantenendo. Ha pagato l'avvocato, le paga le ferie, viaggi in Italia e all'estero. E, tra le cose che non ci ha detto, non ci ha detto se i viaggi li fa anche con la moglie o se questa la lascia a casa a badare ai figli. Che ha specificato essere adottati... si vede che era importante:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Non sono encomiabile sono una cretina. Perchè non sono capace di usare la figa per farmi mantenere.
> sono cretina perchè se esco con un uomo e gliela do lo faccio perchè mi piace e non perchè spero di ricevere la ricompensa
> Sono cretina perchè ho avuto un amante e dopo due volte che pagava il motel ho chiesto di pagarlo una volta io e una lui perchè mi sembrava mi ringraziasse perchè scopavo per lui
> Si Oscuro, sono proprio una deficiente
> Sono donne come queste, in evidente difficoltà che vanno tutelate


Sei solo una donna che si rispetta e che si fa rispettare,non è da tutti capire,non è da tutti capirlo.Poi certi maschietti mi fanno vergognare di essere uomo.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Magari avessi io un amante che mi mantiene...magari....


Non avevo dubbi
E' una questione di dignità, o ce l'hai o non ce l'hai
Io un amante lo concepisco per stare bene, non certo per concedergli una scopata in cambio di soldi o regali.
Quelle non sono amanti, sono altro


----------



## peccatoveniale (14 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> in effetti ha avuto condanna unanime..ma Charetta persino un maialastro come me,che manda 2 sms di valentino..davanti a sta roba sbotta.C'e'modo e modo no???poi darling parliamo del niente..pènso sia sparito.
> il fagiano tordato.


Non sono sparito, deficiente! Sto leggendo da stamani tutti i commenti ricevuti. Tranne il tuo traggo elementi di riflessione un po' da tutti .


----------



## lunaiena (14 Febbraio 2013)

peccatoveniale ha detto:


> Ho 58 anni e sono ​sposato da 23 anni e felicemente fino a quattro anni fa quando ho conosciuto una splendida donna di venti anni piu' giovane di me, sposata e con un figlio di quattro anni.
> Abbiamo iniziato una travolgente relazione fatta da pomeriggi in motel, ma anche weekend, viaggi, cene, amicizie comuni ecc. Poi dopo un anno lei si separa dal marito (io le pago le spese per la separazione) e lascia la casa coniugale per trasferirsi in un alloggio che io provvedo ad affittare e pagare le spese.
> Lei ha un lavoro part time che non le consente di guadagnare abbastanza per mantenersi dignitosamente, ed allora contribuisco io a tutto.
> Sono oramai trascorsi tre anni da quando lei e' diventata praticamente la mia compagna; abbiamo trascorso insieme vacanze, viaggi in Italia ed all'estero. Lei dice di amarmi veramente, ed io ci credo, peraltro e' consapevole che io non
> ...



Da quanto è spiegato nel neretto 
a me non sembra una che abbia approfittato di una situazione 
Mi sembra che abbia scelto di accontentarsi del poco che un uomo sposato che non ha 
intenzione di separasi può darle ...
piuttosto è lui che si stà accollando una grossa responsabilità
perche il giorno che tra virgolette lui si dovesse stufare di lei 
o che la moglie lo sgami lei è nella cacca...


----------



## Scarlett (14 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ma come fai ad emettere ste sentenze...*
> Allora io mi chiedo che razza di uomini sono tutti i 50enni per strada perchè la loro azienda ha chiuso e nessuno li assume più...che razza di gente ci sta ora in Italia tutti cassaintegrati disoccupati e che non trovano lavoro perchè non hanno voglia di lavorare....
> 
> Porco can se non avessi visto certe cose con i miei occhi....
> ...


ESATTO!
Ma poi perchè dilungarci sulla questione mantenimento? E' questo il punto? Io credo che dovremo soffermarci sulle domande che pongono gli utenti, non credo sia questo che voglia sapere, credo che se mantenere o meno l'amante l'abbia già deciso, non gli interessa che noi ci mettiamo a fare da giuria popolare sopra le parti.
Concordo con lunapiena, non sappiamo se in effetti non possa essere in difficoltà o cosa.
E poi...bu, il punto è un'altro. :sonar:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Da quanto è spiegato nel neretto
> a me non sembra una che abbia approfittato di una situazione
> Mi sembra che abbia scelto di accontentarsi del poco che un uomo sposato che non ha
> intenzione di separasi può darle ...
> ...


Poco? Minchia
Si sarebbe accontentata di poco se avesse lasciato il marito e vissuto in un monolocale in affitto pagato da lei,"accontentandosi" dell'amore di quest'uomo.
Il secondo neretto come lo spieghi?
Se restava con il marito stava meglio economicamente. 
Scommetti che se lui non la manteneva in tutto e per tutto restava con il marito nel matrimonio insoddisfacente?


----------



## Scarlett (14 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Magari avranno atteso che tu crescessi e potessi capire la loro scelta...
> E sono convissuti
> con
> di necessità si fa virtù...


mmmm nah! o meglio può essere ma avevo 14 anni quando si sono separati, non era proprio l'età più adatta, forse è semplicemente finito il servizio di piatti del matrimonio e così, avendoli rotti tutti, hanno deciso che era il caso di smetterla di massacrarsi, anche se poi si massacrano peggio di prima adesso che sono separati, ma almeno le piattate in faccia non me le prendo più. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

nel mio caso ho sempre capito la loro scelta, anzi, già a 10 anni mi chiedevo perchè stessero ancora insieme visto che era chiaro come l'acqua che si odiassero (forse mi avevano spiegato che l'amore era un pò diverso). Quello che non ho mai capito è il perchè di questa rabbia, che ancora continua, nonostante gli anni siano più che passati, e perchè mi mettessero sempre in mezzo costringendomi a scegliere sia da che parte stare che quante verità scoprire


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> ESATTO!
> Ma poi perchè dilungarci sulla questione mantenimento? E' questo il punto? Io credo che dovremo soffermarci sulle domande che pongono gli utenti, non credo sia questo che voglia sapere, credo che se mantenere o meno l'amante l'abbia già deciso, non gli interessa che noi ci mettiamo a fare da giuria popolare sopra le parti.
> Concordo con lunapiena, non sappiamo se in effetti non possa essere in difficoltà o cosa.
> E poi...bu, il punto è un'altro. :sonar:


Guarda che abbiamo risposto alle sue domande
Sono un egoista e un immaturo? No. Semplicemente sei capitato con quella sbagliata
Hai le idee chiare sui tuoi bisogni. Una donna non ti basta, ma se ne cercavi una seconda potevi almeno trovarne una che non ti lapidasse il patrimonio. Esistono donne che si innamorano e che amano indipendentemente dalle dimensioni del portafoglio
Anche se esistesse il matrimonio Poliamoroso, tu non ricadresti nella casistica. Io qui di amore ne leggo proprio poco, verso tua moglie da parte tua, e verso di te da parte dell'amante


----------



## lunaiena (14 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Poco? Minchia
> Si sarebbe accontentata di poco se avesse lasciato il marito e vissuto in un monolocale in affitto pagato da lei,"accontentandosi" dell'amore di quest'uomo.
> Il secondo neretto come lo spieghi?
> Se restava con il marito stava meglio economicamente.
> Scommetti che se lui non la manteneva in tutto e per tutto restava con il marito nel matrimonio insoddisfacente?



Ma come fai ad essere così sicura 
che si approfitti di lui non lo capisco ....
io non la vedo così 
A me se parli di appartamento mi viene in mente un appartamento 
non una suite con tutti i confort
ma ripeto sono ingenua e non vedo nulla dietro a nulla 
Poi ripeto non credo che il problema di peccato sia questo...
Si sta etichettando una persona senza conoscere più di tanto ...


----------



## lothar57 (14 Febbraio 2013)

peccatoveniale ha detto:


> Non sono sparito, deficiente! Sto leggendo da stamani tutti i commenti ricevuti. Tranne il tuo traggo elementi di riflessione un po' da tutti .



tranne il mio???ahahahah.fai ridere diversamente capente....dicono tutti la stessa cosa...siete riidicoli..tutti e due.. 
capito merlone??


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> tranne il mio???ahahahah.fai ridere diversamente capente....dicono tutti la stessa cosa...siete riidicoli..tutti e due..
> capito merlone??


Merlone?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma come fai ad essere così sicura
> che si approfitti di lui non lo capisco ....
> io non la vedo così
> A me se parli di appartamento mi viene in mente un appartamento
> ...



Ma tu accetteresti un regalo del genere?
Tu sposata con un bambino di 4 anni, pur di separarti accetteresti?

Mi sembra che si parli di un matrimonio insoddisfacente non di sopprusi e violenze.
Io vado a pulire i cessi, e mi metto da parte i soldi per la separazione se proprio sto così male da non riuscire a restare in casa,.
Ma poi, tralasciando quello, ti fai pagare i viaggi dall'amante? L'affitto? ecc ecc


----------



## Simy (14 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tu accetteresti un regalo del genere?
> Tu sposata con un bambino di 4 anni, pur di separarti accetteresti?



Amica..siamo noi che non abbiamo capito un cazzo..ricordalo


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Amica..siamo noi che non abbiamo capito un cazzo..ricordalo


Ma sai che sono andata a rileggere ancora il primo post, perchè a un certo punto mi metto in discussione e penso che la stronza sono io a non vedere una donna in difficoltà
Bè la difficoltà non la vedo.


----------



## Simy (14 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma sai che sono andata a rileggere ancora il primo post, perchè a un certo punto mi metto in discussione e penso che la stronza sono io a non vedere una donna in difficoltà
> Bè la difficoltà non la vedo.


Nemmeno io...siamo in stronze in due! 
io oggi l'ho letto alla mia collega e le ho chiesto un parere...sappi che è una stronza pure lei


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Nemmeno io...siamo in stronze in due!
> io oggi l'ho letto alla mia collega e le ho chiesto un parere...sappi che è una stronza pure lei


Mi sembra che qui di stronze siamo in tante


----------



## Simy (14 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sembra che qui di stronze siamo in tante



ma sai che allora forse il mio "capo" ha ragione...cazzo quello mi paga pure se gliela do... ammazza che stronza che sono


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Be*



farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sembra che qui di stronze siamo in tante


Sono stronza pure io allora,sappiatelo.:leccaculo:


----------



## Simy (14 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono stronza pure io allora,sappiatelo.:leccaculo:



sciocchina :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Ma*



Simy ha detto:


> sciocchina :rotfl:


Baciamelo:leccaculo:


----------



## lunaiena (14 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tu accetteresti un regalo del genere?
> Tu sposata con un bambino di 4 anni, pur di separarti accetteresti?
> 
> Mi sembra che si parli di un matrimonio insoddisfacente non di sopprusi e violenze.
> ...


Io non accetterei 
mi sono fatta un culo tanto per avere la mia indipendenza 
le mie cose , la mia vita ...
ma non etichetto chi non lo fa 
chi non ne ha voglia 
O chi non può ffarlo 
non sono nella testa degli altri e non 
mi sento padrona di giudicare nessuno ...
Sapra lui perché lo fa e saprà lei perché acaccetta 

fatto sta che non mi sembra il punto focale 
della discussione aperta da PV


----------



## Gian (14 Febbraio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> E si, sei un egoista, immaturo ma non confuso sui propri bisogni, lo sei su quello degli altri.
> XD


intervengo "a babbo morto"
dopo che si è già detto tutto.
Io voglio essere pragmatico.
Chiama tua moglie per due orette in un bar
e parlale di questa bonazza che tieni nascosta.
Parlale apertamente di questa tipa, tira fuori i coglioni
e rivela tutto. Non c'è bisogno di scrivere su un forum
a dirci la tua storia, la devi dire a tua moglie. 

ciao 
ora provo a dare approvazione ad Eliade
(mi sa che non ho credito e non si può ricaricare !!!). :idea:
OK è andata! :up: verde


----------



## Scarlett (14 Febbraio 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> intervengo "a babbo morto"
> dopo che si è già detto tutto.
> Io voglio essere pragmatico.
> Chiama tua moglie per due orette in un bar
> ...


Prima accertati che il cameriere abbia già provveduto a ritirare dal tavolo il bicchiere di vetro però...
oppure chiedi ad un infermiere con valigetta di aspettarti fuori dal bar :condom::condom::condom::condom:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> chissà.per ora esiste solo il poliambulatorio, dove a volte vanno a finire i fedifraghi.
> scherzi a parte, se continua così va tutto bene...però parlando con tua moglie potresti scoprire la stessa voglia di evasione inibita da "esagerato" senso di lealtà....liberata da ciò farebbe sentire te meno in colpa e ilmatrimonio poliamoroso sarebbe sereno e reciproco.


Mi piace questa risposta.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Febbraio 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> intervengo "a babbo morto"
> dopo che si è già detto tutto.
> Io voglio essere pragmatico.
> Chiama tua moglie per due orette in un bar
> ...


Risposta da scienziato


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Alle donne*

È utile prendere serenamente atto del fatto che le battaglie intraprese in altri tempi da donne affinché le loro figlie e nipoti potessero scegliere liberamente che tipo di vita condurre, hanno reso possibile e tollerabile come esito anche questo tipo di scelta: trovare il modo di farsi mantenere da un uomo. 
E il nostro amico qui, lo sa benissimo.
Il suo passaggio sul forum ne è la prova


----------



## Eliade (14 Febbraio 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> intervengo "a babbo morto"
> dopo che si è già detto tutto.
> Io voglio essere pragmatico.
> Chiama tua moglie per due orette in un bar
> ...


Grazie, ma sei lo stesso ospiteg che scriveva da non registrato?
Lo chiedo così, per curiosità, ricordavo un nick non registrato così.^^


----------



## Eliade (14 Febbraio 2013)

peccatoveniale ha detto:


> Non sono sparito, deficiente! Sto leggendo da stamani tutti i commenti ricevuti. Tranne il tuo traggo elementi di riflessione un po' da tutti .


Saresti il primo che lo fa, comunque attendo le tue riflessioni, sperando che tu non vada via nonostante la durezza delle nostre parole.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:....patacca,,,,,


1) Mi dà 5000 euro al mese.
2) Mi separo
3) Ne passo 2000 in casa a fondo perduto
4) Con 3000 al mese io mi accontento eh?



Anzi guarda mi venderei...guarda divento accompagnatore...damo di compagnia...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Amico sai che ben raramente concordo con Farfy...e penso mai posso darti torto..ma stavolta......ha ragione lei.
> Questo tipo e'un tordo reale..fidati Contin..........


Beh...
Se sapessi quante volte sono stato anch'io tordo reale...
Capisci una con du lacrime mi comprava...
Poi ho capito...no?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la sta mantenendo. Ha pagato l'avvocato, le paga le ferie, viaggi in Italia e all'estero. E, tra le cose che non ci ha detto, non ci ha detto se i viaggi li fa anche con la moglie o se questa la lascia a casa a badare ai figli. Che ha specificato essere adottati... si vede che era importante:singleeye:


Embè?
Commette reati?
Ci sono quelli che spendono in affidamento a distanza
Quelli che spendono in altre cose...

RIpeto io lo condannerei se per mantenere lei fa patire la sua famiglia no?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2013)

peccatoveniale ha detto:


> Non sono sparito, deficiente! Sto leggendo da stamani tutti i commenti ricevuti. Tranne il tuo traggo elementi di riflessione un po' da tutti .


E invece dovresti tenere in considerazione anche quello del sommo Lothar, detto il vate.
Ok, lui si esprime a suo modo.
Ma i suoi ragionamenti sono sempre ineccepibili.

Lui potrebbe dirti, ok, hai fatto tutto questo per sta donna...

Ma per cosa?

Che cosa ne hai guadagnato?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non avevo dubbi
> E' una questione di dignità, o ce l'hai o non ce l'hai
> Io un amante lo concepisco per stare bene, non certo per concedergli una scopata in cambio di soldi o regali.
> Quelle non sono amanti, sono altro


Ok io sono senza dignità.
Ma farmi mantenere da una donna.
E' sempre stato nei miei sogni.
Una mecenate della musica.
Tu conte per il resto dei tuoi giorni dovrai solo preoccuparti di incidere tutto il tuo repertorio.
Ti chiedo solo questo.

E finalmente tornerei alla mia vita.

Chiuso in un convento sei ore al giorno a menar tasti.

Semplicemente io non concepisco l'amante in funzione solo del sesso.
Limite mio.


----------



## lothar57 (14 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh...
> Se sapessi quante volte sono stato anch'io tordo reale...
> Capisci una con du lacrime mi comprava...
> Poi ho capito...no?



ma va la'...alla gare delle volpi io e te..fotofinish....:carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (14 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E invece dovresti tenere in considerazione anche quello del sommo Lothar, detto il vate.
> Ok, lui si esprime a suo modo.
> Ma i suoi ragionamenti sono sempre ineccepibili.
> 
> ...



ma l'ammmmmmoooooorrrre no??il merlone si e'innamorato della mantenuta


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> ESATTO!
> Ma poi perchè dilungarci sulla questione mantenimento? E' questo il punto? Io credo che dovremo soffermarci sulle domande che pongono gli utenti, non credo sia questo che voglia sapere, credo che se mantenere o meno l'amante l'abbia già deciso, non gli interessa che noi ci mettiamo a fare da giuria popolare sopra le parti.
> Concordo con lunapiena, non sappiamo se in effetti non possa essere in difficoltà o cosa.
> E poi...bu, il punto è un'altro. :sonar:


Infatti ci sto pensando:
Lui ha chiesto sono immaturo o egoista?
E sto riflettendo se lui percepisce i suoi comportamenti come dati da ingenua immaturità, o da egoismo.

Sull'egoismo non ci piove.
Sull'immaturità non lo so...
Perchè parla di poliamori...

E credimi Scarlett, io, non sono MAI stato capace di voler bene ad una donna sola, mai.

Ma è proprio leggendo certi disastri qui, che mi dico, la mia stella mi ha graziato...

Penso solo a quanto sarebbe stato lesivo e limitante per me, conoscere una a quindici anni e poi passarci la vita assieme...

Per cui ho scelto il criterio del bisogno.
E mi sono detto: amerò solo quelle che hanno fatto qualcosa per me.
Tutte le altre non mi interessano.
Perchè non mi servono e mi sono solo d'intralcio per le mie robe.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma va la'...alla gare delle volpi io e te..fotofinish....:carneval:


Tu mi hai aiutato tantissimo.
Sei stato un guru per me, su certe cose.
Ho visto da un lato la tua serenità e dall'altro la mia confusione.
E ho iniziato a fare come te.
E sono subito stato da dio.
E credimi Lothar, se una inizia a lamentarsi, dico, ciao che ehm, ho da fare, bye bye baby...
Invece un tempo stavo là ore ad ascoltare piagnistei e lamentele...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma l'ammmmmmoooooorrrre no??il merlone si e'innamorato della mantenuta


Bene.
C'è modo e modo di innamorarsi.
E ho appreso la tua lezione.
Loro sono il nulla.
E mi dicono, ok conte, tieni conto che siamo nulla che ti vogliamo bene.
Ok.

COn questa frase mi hai aperto gli occhi, l'ho tradotta per me, così: tu Conte, anzi tu Giovanni dai troppa importanza a loro, le donne.


----------



## lothar57 (14 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu mi hai aiutato tantissimo.
> Sei stato un guru per me, su certe cose.
> Ho visto da un lato la tua serenità e dall'altro la mia confusione.
> E ho iniziato a fare come te.
> ...


davvero amico???be'sbagliavi...io in questo sono molto terra terra...odio manfrine e teatrini.
Qua'piaccio poco per quello..io non piango..mi rialzo e riparto.l
e donne che se la tirano..poi...sai amico ne sto cirquendo una..e mi ''violento''per non mandarla a fan culo
i


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> È utile prendere serenamente atto del fatto che le battaglie intraprese in altri tempi da donne affinché le loro figlie e nipoti potessero scegliere liberamente che tipo di vita condurre, hanno reso possibile e tollerabile come esito anche questo tipo di scelta: trovare il modo di farsi mantenere da un uomo.
> E il nostro amico qui, lo sa benissimo.
> Il suo passaggio sul forum ne è la prova


Dillo a me.
In Ungheria il mio maestro mi mostrò un libro, che recitava come farsi mantenere da un uomo e bla bla bla.
Poi mi disse.
Senti ora tu sei qui un anno per studiare.
Ma sei giovane e in ognitanto ti viene casso duro.
Sappi che qui ti diranno che sei alto, biondo e con gli occhi azzurri, per sposarti.
Perchè vogliono andarsene da qui.

E feci tesoro di quelle parole, che furono profezia.

Poi ho ben visto il collega che non dava retta alla profezia come finì.

Non posso negare e neanche tu lo puoi, che nella nostra terra, il cosidetto go sposà un bel partito, non è affatto raro.

E di questo tipo di signore sono pieni i centri di fitness al mattino, e i bar a mezza mattina.

Ma non si porta a casa nulla, capisci che farsi un amante è pericoloso, perchè si potrebbe perdere la mucca che foraggia eh?

Non mi credi?
Prenditi un mattino e vieni con me, partiamo dal Caffè Garibaldi a Vicenza e andiamo avanti a fatto.

E ti dirò le vedi quelle?
SOno tutto DONNE.


----------



## lothar57 (14 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bene.
> C'è modo e modo di innamorarsi.
> E ho appreso la tua lezione.
> Loro sono il nulla.
> ...



vero..poi amico ci sono amori''diversi''.........quella per la moglie..quello per l'amica...che non e'amore e'affetto stima simpatia..attrazzione fisica.....un po'piu che con un amico..

Conte le paste le ho comprate..il Pinot Contiano perche'made in PD.e'ìin fresco..il Ferrari pure..che cominci la festa di S.Valentino casalinga..at salut. che Astaroth ci  protegga


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> mmmm nah! o meglio può essere ma avevo 14 anni quando si sono separati, non era proprio l'età più adatta, forse è semplicemente finito il servizio di piatti del matrimonio e così, avendoli rotti tutti, hanno deciso che era il caso di smetterla di massacrarsi, anche se poi si massacrano peggio di prima adesso che sono separati, ma almeno le piattate in faccia non me le prendo più. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> nel mio caso ho sempre capito la loro scelta, anzi, già a 10 anni mi chiedevo perchè stessero ancora insieme visto che era chiaro come l'acqua che si odiassero (forse mi avevano spiegato che l'amore era un pò diverso). Quello che non ho mai capito è il perchè di questa rabbia, che ancora continua, nonostante gli anni siano più che passati, e perchè mi mettessero sempre in mezzo costringendomi a scegliere sia da che parte stare che quante verità scoprire


Dio mio...
E poi ti lamenti se sei insicura eh?
Pensa che io non tollero che nessuna persona alzi la voce con me...
Mi rieccheggiano dentro quelle urla...e divento furibondo...

Non sappiamo se si odiassero...
Ma quelle cose marchiano a vita...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che abbiamo risposto alle sue domande
> Sono un egoista e un immaturo? No. Semplicemente sei capitato con quella sbagliata
> Hai le idee chiare sui tuoi bisogni. Una donna non ti basta, ma se ne cercavi una seconda potevi almeno trovarne una che non ti lapidasse il patrimonio. Esistono donne che si innamorano e che amano indipendentemente dalle dimensioni del portafoglio
> Anche se esistesse il matrimonio Poliamoroso, tu non ricadresti nella casistica. Io qui di amore ne leggo proprio poco, verso tua moglie da parte tua, e verso di te da parte dell'amante


Ma non ho letto neppure che lei gli ha lapidato il patrimonio eh?

Non ti sembra che alle volte tiri conclusioni affrettate?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> È utile prendere serenamente atto del fatto che le battaglie intraprese in altri tempi da donne affinché le loro figlie e nipoti potessero scegliere liberamente che tipo di vita condurre, hanno reso possibile e tollerabile come esito anche questo tipo di scelta: trovare il modo di farsi mantenere da un uomo.
> E il nostro amico qui, lo sa benissimo.
> Il suo passaggio sul forum ne è la prova


Ma io ne prendo serenamente atto
Posso non condivederlo o trovarlo poco dignitoso?
Mica ho detto che bisogna metterlo al rogo?
Non ho figlie femmine e mi auguro di star crescendo degli uomini che sappiano cos'è la dignità


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero..poi amico ci sono amori''diversi''.........quella per la moglie..quello per l'amica...che non e'amore e'affetto stima simpatia..attrazzione fisica.....un po'piu che con un amico..
> 
> Conte le paste le ho comprate..il Pinot Contiano perche'made in PD.e'ìin fresco..il Ferrari pure..che cominci la festa di S.Valentino casalinga..at salut. che Astaroth ci  protegga


Astaroth è sempre con noi...
Un bacio alla tua signora!


----------



## lunaiena (14 Febbraio 2013)

Essere il nulla 
Mi ritiro e penso a questo termine...
che tra l'altro considero davvero brutto...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Essere il nulla
> Mi ritiro e penso a questo termine...
> che tra l'altro considero davvero brutto...


http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/L'essere_e_il_nulla


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io ne prendo serenamente atto
> Posso non condivederlo o trovarlo poco dignitoso?
> Mica ho detto che bisogna metterlo al rogo?
> Non ho figlie femmine e mi auguro di star crescendo degli uomini che sappiano cos'è la dignità


io sono perfettamente d'accordo con te  faccio parte del club delle stronze con te e simy


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok io sono senza dignità.
> Ma farmi mantenere da una donna.
> E' sempre stato nei miei sogni.
> Una mecenate della musica.
> ...


Ma limite tuo cosa?
Lo dici a me?
Sai benissimo cosa ho fatto per il mio amante?
Che cosa c'entra con il farsi mantenere?
L'amore si dimostra in ben altro modo


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma limite tuo cosa?
> Lo dici a me?
> Sai benissimo cosa ho fatto per il mio amante?
> Che cosa c'entra con il farsi mantenere?
> L'amore si dimostra in ben altro modo


Uhm..
scusa mi dileguo.
Terreno fragile, sento odor di guai, ciao ho da fare...
No, non mi ricordo cosa hai fatto per l'amante, è passato troppo tempo, ho rimosso, scusami non mi interessa, non voglio sapere niente....

Non so niente e non voglio sapere niente...

Ciao vado.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/L'essere_e_il_nulla



non lo apro ...
ma non ha importanza 
Non cambia la bruttezza del termine 
usata nei confronti di esseri
essere=sono 
il nulla non indica niente altrimenti 
non ci ssarebbe 
Quindi mi chiedo perché un iindividuo arriva 
rapportarsi con un nulla?
la risposta la so da me grazie ...
ed ogniuno lo interpreta come vuole


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uhm..
> scusa mi dileguo.
> Terreno fragile, sento odor di guai, ciao ho da fare...
> No, non mi ricordo cosa hai fatto per l'amante, è passato troppo tempo, ho rimosso, scusami non mi interessa, non voglio sapere niente....
> ...


E certo quando ti fa comodo e sai che hai parlato cpn la persona sbagliata di cosa sia fare sacrifici per un altro ti dilegui


----------



## Simy (14 Febbraio 2013)

*R: Moglie e Amante*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io sono perfettamente d'accordo con te  faccio parte del club delle stronze con te e simy


Benvenuta nel club: )


----------



## Simy (14 Febbraio 2013)

*R: Moglie e Amante*



farfalla ha detto:


> E certo quando ti fa comodo e sai che hai parlato cpn la persona sbagliata di cosa sia fare sacrifici per un altro ti dilegui


Lascia perdere


----------



## tesla (14 Febbraio 2013)

peccatoveniale ha detto:


> Ho 58 anni e sono ​sposato da 23 anni e felicemente fino a quattro anni fa quando ho conosciuto una splendida donna di venti anni piu' giovane di me, sposata e con un figlio di quattro anni.
> Abbiamo iniziato una travolgente relazione fatta da pomeriggi in motel, ma anche weekend, viaggi, cene, amicizie comuni ecc. Poi dopo un anno lei si separa dal marito (io le pago le spese per la separazione) e lascia la casa coniugale per trasferirsi in un alloggio che io provvedo ad affittare e pagare le spese.
> Lei ha un lavoro part time che non le consente di guadagnare abbastanza per mantenersi dignitosamente, ed allora contribuisco io a tutto.
> Sono oramai trascorsi tre anni da quando lei e' diventata praticamente la mia compagna; abbiamo trascorso insieme vacanze, viaggi in Italia ed all'estero. Lei dice di amarmi veramente, ed io ci credo, peraltro e' consapevole che io non
> ...



sei semplicemente un essere vergognoso, vile, mentitore, bugiardo e vigliacco.

le parti in grassetto dovresti stampartele, rileggerle e sputarti addosso


----------



## peccatoveniale (14 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma come fai ad emettere ste sentenze...
> Allora io mi chiedo che razza di uomini sono tutti i 50enni per strada perchè la loro azienda ha chiuso e nessuno li assume più...che razza di gente ci sta ora in Italia tutti cassaintegrati disoccupati e che non trovano lavoro perchè non hanno voglia di lavorare....
> 
> Porco can se non avessi visto certe cose con i miei occhi....
> ...



Grazie Contepinceton.
Dunque ho letto i commenti lasciati dai forumisti di "tradimenti.net" e la  prima cosa che mi ha colpito e' che in un forum in cui si dovrebbe pacatamente disquisire di tradimenti mi sono ritrovato aggredito da qualunquisti che sbandierano principi di fedelta' e di coerenze come se fossero depositari della Verita'.
Allora facciamo un po' d'ordine precisando alcuni concetti:
1) EConomicamente non tolgo nulla alla mia famiglia in quanto le spese per mantene la mia compagna le sostengo avendo rinunciato ai miei interessi personali ed ad alcune voci sul mio tempo libero.
2) Non sono ricco sfondato e non guadagno decine di migliaia di euro al mese e per fare fronte alla nuova situazione ho trovato un secondo lavoro.

E' troppo semplice ridurre questa vicenda allo stereotipo della figona spenna polli e del cinquantottenne in fregola..........  possibile che nessuno dei filosofi e fini psicologi che ha scritto in questa discussione non si sia chiesto se e' possibile AMARE due donne le quali ti danno, in modo complementare, cio' di cui un uomo può avere bisogno per sentirsi vivo?

Sono entraro in questo forum perche' mi interessava sottoporre al vostro giudizio la mia condizione, della quale, nonostante tutto, sono pienamente consapevole.

Un saluto


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2013)

peccatoveniale ha detto:


> Grazie Contepinceton.
> Dunque ho letto i commenti lasciati dai forumisti di "tradimenti.net" e la  prima cosa che mi ha colpito e' che in un forum in cui si dovrebbe pacatamente disquisire di tradimenti mi sono ritrovato aggredito da qualunquisti che sbandierano principi di fedelta' e di coerenze come se fossero depositari della Verita'.
> Allora facciamo un po' d'ordine precisando alcuni concetti:
> 1) EConomicamente non tolgo nulla alla mia famiglia in quanto le spese per mantene la mia compagna le sostengo avendo rinunciato ai miei interessi personali ed ad alcune voci sul mio tempo libero.
> ...


Sul fatto che tu la ami nessuno ha espresso dubbi. Mancherebbe solo che fai quello che fai senza amarla.
Per quel che riguarda principi di fedeltà sono l'ultima che puó parlare, ho tradito anch'io...


----------



## JON (14 Febbraio 2013)

peccatoveniale ha detto:


> Grazie Contepinceton.
> Dunque ho letto i commenti lasciati dai forumisti di "tradimenti.net" e la  prima cosa che mi ha colpito e' che in un forum in cui si dovrebbe pacatamente disquisire di tradimenti mi sono ritrovato aggredito da qualunquisti che sbandierano principi di fedelta' e di coerenze come se fossero depositari della Verita'.
> Allora facciamo un po' d'ordine precisando alcuni concetti:
> 1) EConomicamente non tolgo nulla alla mia famiglia in quanto le spese per mantene la mia compagna le sostengo avendo rinunciato ai miei interessi personali ed ad alcune voci sul mio tempo libero.
> ...


Ma anche tre. Se la cosa ti fa sentire vivo.

Però mi pare che qualcosa ti suggerisce che il tuo è un progetto non proprio fattibile. Vieni a chiedere lumi sulla tua condizione, che, a parere di molti è critica e sospesa, mentre il problema più grosso è che non puoi rivelarti a tua moglie. Pensa che condizione del cavolo.

Va bene lo sfogo della pseudo poligamia, ma capisci che il problema non è questo.


----------



## devastata (14 Febbraio 2013)

Tu, cosa penseresti se il marito di tua figlia facesse quello che stai facendo tu alla tua famiglia?


----------



## Minerva (14 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io non accetterei
> mi sono fatta un culo tanto per avere la mia indipendenza
> le mie cose , la mia vita ...
> ma non etichetto chi non lo fa
> ...


sai che sei una bella bastian contraria?
anche perché quando si tratta di giudicare lo fai eccome ..come tutti , del resto.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che sei una bella bastian contraria?
> anche perché quando si tratta di giudicare lo fai eccome ..come tutti , del resto.


non me ne accorgo 
se è così mi piacerebbe me lo si facesse nnotare 
se c'è una casa che non mi piace è giudicare
Non sto scherzando


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non me ne accorgo
> se è così mi piacerebbe me lo si facesse nnotare
> se c'è una casa che non mi piace è giudicare
> Non sto scherzando


Uffi dai sta tentando di cuccarti no?
Dai mela non cascarci...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non lo apro ...
> ma non ha importanza
> Non cambia la bruttezza del termine
> usata nei confronti di esseri
> ...


Ecco visto?
San Valentino e la moglie mi ha intimato di vedere con lei sto film
Sentenziando tu nelle relazioni umane sei proprio come sto Arthur!

[video=youtube;uajXvLb28h0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uajXvLb28h0[/video]


----------



## perplesso (14 Febbraio 2013)

peccatoveniale ha detto:


> Ho 58 anni e sono ​sposato da 23 anni e felicemente fino a quattro anni fa quando ho conosciuto una splendida donna di venti anni piu' giovane di me, sposata e con un figlio di quattro anni.
> Abbiamo iniziato una travolgente relazione fatta da pomeriggi in motel, ma anche weekend, viaggi, cene, amicizie comuni ecc. Poi dopo un anno lei si separa dal marito (io le pago le spese per la separazione) e lascia la casa coniugale per trasferirsi in un alloggio che io provvedo ad affittare e pagare le spese.
> Lei ha un lavoro part time che non le consente di guadagnare abbastanza per mantenersi dignitosamente, ed allora contribuisco io a tutto.
> Sono oramai trascorsi tre anni da quando lei e' diventata praticamente la mia compagna; abbiamo trascorso insieme vacanze, viaggi in Italia ed all'estero. Lei dice di amarmi veramente, ed io ci credo, peraltro e' consapevole che io non
> ...


Tua moglie lo sa che mantieni un'altra donna?


----------



## lunaiena (14 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uffi dai sta tentando di cuccarti no?
> Dai mela non cascarci...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma no dai 
che è forte Minny...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma no dai
> che è forte Minny...


Tu non giudichi.
Piuttosto ti lamenti delle situazioni che non ti piacciono.
Oppure non ti piace vedere le persone venir maltrattate...
Avecelo un buon cuore come il tuo...
Aveccelo...


----------



## lunaiena (14 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco visto?
> San Valentino e la moglie mi ha intimato di vedere con lei sto film
> Sentenziando tu nelle relazioni umane sei proprio come sto Arthur!
> 
> [video=youtube;uajXvLb28h0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uajXvLb28h0[/video]



Ma guarda ufficiale e gentiluomo
bel film bella storia d'amore 
poi Richard è un gran Figo ...
poche balle....


----------



## lunaiena (14 Febbraio 2013)

peccatoveniale ha detto:


> Grazie Contepinceton.Dunque ho letto i commenti lasciati dai forumisti di "tradimenti.net" e la  prima cosa che mi ha colpito e' che in un forum in cui si dovrebbe pacatamente disquisire di tradimenti mi sono ritrovato aggredito da qualunquisti che sbandierano principi di fedelta' e di coerenze come se fossero depositari della Verita'.Allora facciamo un po' d'ordine precisando alcuni concetti:1) EConomicamente non tolgo nulla alla mia famiglia in quanto le spese per mantene la mia compagna le sostengo avendo rinunciato ai miei interessi personali ed ad alcune voci sul mio tempo libero.2) Non sono ricco sfondato e non guadagno decine di migliaia di euro al mese e per fare fronte alla nuova situazione ho trovato un secondo lavoro.E' troppo semplice ridurre questa vicenda allo stereotipo della figona spenna polli e del cinquantottenne in fregola..........  possibile che nessuno dei filosofi e fini psicologi che ha scritto in questa discussione non si sia chiesto se e' possibile AMARE due donne le quali ti danno, in modo complementare, cio' di cui un uomo può avere bisogno per sentirsi vivo?Sono entraro in questo forum perche' mi interessava sottoporre al vostro giudizio la mia condizione, della quale, nonostante tutto, sono pienamente consapevole.Un saluto


Grazie PV
per aver chiarito la tua situazione


E poi sono io che ggiudico 
ma robe da pazzi


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Grazie PV
> per aver chiarito la tua situazione
> 
> 
> ...


E secondo te fare un secondo lavoro per mantenere un'altra donna negando tempo alla sua famiglia é normale?
qui non si tratta di giudicare, ognunodi noi esprime un'opinione condivisibile o meno


----------



## lunaiena (14 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E secondo te fare un secondo lavoro per mantenere un'altra donna negando tempo alla sua famiglia é normale?
> qui non si tratta di giudicare, ognunodi noi esprime un'opinione condivisibile o meno



E secondo me il due non fa il tre 

Poi senza offesa ma la stronza(cit.) sei tu mica io


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E secondo me il due non fa il tre
> 
> Poi senza offesa ma la stronza sei tu mica io


Vero


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perchè, quando io mi sono sposata, ho firmato una qualche carta. Mi sono presa una serie di doveri. Tra questi, anche il sostentamento dell'altro. Se si decide che(di 'sti tempi non si decide neppure, a dire il vero), faccio il mio esempio, il marito stia a casa con il bimbo appena nato perchè per una serie di motivi è meglio che vada a lavorare io, ovvio che nel periodo lui sia mantenuto con il mio stipendio. Se domani io perdo il lavoro... ho lo stesso diritto. Così per la malattia: io mi sono presa l'impegno di assistere e mi aspetto di ricevere assistenza. Diritto di famiglia. Non credo che il diritto di famiglia contempli l'amante.  Quindi... se io fossi amante... non mi dovrei aspettare di essere mantenuta. Anzi.


E non ha certo nessun obbligo, neppure morale, di sostenere lui in caso di bisogno.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ok, capito. Ma io, ad esempio, sentivo lo stesso imperativo morale, verso di lui, anche da non sposata, però vivevo col mio reddito e lui col suo (più alto). Fra tutto il dolore di quegli orrendi (a posteriori) anni, nessuno ha avuto la sfiga di perdere il lavoro etc, dunque è rimasto solo come una cosa teorica, ma c'era. Io l'ho sostenuto in ogni modo per ogni cosa che serviva, per me eravamo famiglia. Ma non tolleravo l'idea di farmi mantenere. Inevce sembra che sia così facile per un sacco di persone...solo che da mogli va bene, da altro no. Sono perplessa. E vado di corsa a cercarmi un bel giovane (più o meno) danaroso


moglie del tizio lavora. E' l'amante che non lavora.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che sono d'accordo. Indipendentemente da quanti soldi hai, *siamo una famiglia e non usi migliaia di euro per mantenere una a mia insaputa, soprattutto se quei soldi sono i soldi che in futuro potremmo dare ai nostri figli.
> Le spese si decidono insieme. *
> Ovvio che non sto parlando, in questo caso, dell'acquisto di un paio di scarpe.


Il nodo è questo.


----------



## celafarò (15 Febbraio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Me ne beccherò tante, ma tante...ma stavolta non mi trattengo.
> Mi fate un tantinello schifo, tu e la tua amante.
> Lei avrebbe potuto trovare tante scorciatoie per risolvere i suoi problemi ma non lo ha mai fatto??
> Alla faccia del non vendere se stessa! L'amante le ha pagato le spese di separazione e l'affitto della nuova casa, provvedi tu a mantenerla...e tu questo come lo chiami??
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2013)

peccatoveniale ha detto:


> Ho 58 anni e sono ​sposato da 23 anni e felicemente fino a quattro anni fa
> In questi anni il rapporto con mia moglie e' rimasto quello di sempre, cioè affettuoso ed amorevole da parte mia. Naturalmente al punto di vista sessuale e' un po' calato, ma questo lo ritengo normale dopo 22 anni.
> *Provo per lei un amore profondo ed una stima senza fine per come sa essere moglie, madre, lavoratrice ed anche amante *(quando ne abbiamo il tempo e l voglia.........!) *e non riesco ad immaginare una vita senza di lei che rappresenta la mia sicurezza, la mia certezza ed i miei punti fermi.
> *
> ...


 E se non l'amassi che le avresti fatto?   Immaturo lo sei di certo se hai bisogno della certezza di una famiglia e di un'altra vita gioiosa per sentirti vivo. Immaturo e un po' vecchio insieme.


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2013)

*Tesla*



tesla ha detto:


> sei semplicemente un essere vergognoso, vile, mentitore, bugiardo e vigliacco.
> 
> le parti in grassetto dovresti stampartele, rileggerle e sputarti addosso


A me sta donna piace,e neanche poco,poche parole,molto incisive.:up:


----------



## Eliade (15 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo me questo tizio rasenta la pazzia!
Addirittura fare un secondo lavoro per mantenere l'amante!  
Ma perché non lo può fare lei stessa un secondo lavoro? 
E il marito?  
Mah...


----------



## Eliade (15 Febbraio 2013)

peccatoveniale ha detto:


> Grazie Contepinceton.
> Dunque ho letto i commenti lasciati dai forumisti di "tradimenti.net" e la  prima cosa che mi ha colpito e' che in un forum in cui si dovrebbe pacatamente disquisire di tradimenti mi sono ritrovato aggredito da qualunquisti che sbandierano principi di fedelta' e di coerenze come se fossero depositari della Verita'.
> Allora facciamo un po' d'ordine precisando alcuni concetti:
> 1) EConomicamente non tolgo nulla alla mia famiglia in quanto le spese per mantene la mia compagna le sostengo avendo rinunciato ai miei interessi personali ed ad alcune voci sul mio tempo libero.
> ...


Tanto per iniziare, se dovessi distinguermi dalla massa per essere come te, sono allora ben orgogliosa del mio qualunquismo.

Il punto non è amare due donne contemporaneamente per sentirsi vivo, perché in primo luogo non è amore, ma convenienza. Significa che né l'una né l'altra sono "sufficienti", non so se ti fosse chiaro il concetto.
Ma passi ancora questo, il punto focale è che non devi mantenere una per sentirti vivo, soprattutto se lo fai all'insaputa dell'altra (MOGLIE), alla quale hai promesso ben altre cose.
Senza contare il doppio lavoro: tempo che sottrai alla tua famiglia e che ti mette in una situazione ancora più rischiosa (a meno che tua moglie, l'unica, non sappia nulla).


----------



## lothar57 (15 Febbraio 2013)

peccatoveniale ha detto:


> Grazie Contepinceton.
> Dunque ho letto i commenti lasciati dai forumisti di "tradimenti.net" e la prima cosa che mi ha colpito e' che in un forum in cui si dovrebbe pacatamente disquisire di tradimenti mi sono ritrovato aggredito da qualunquisti che sbandierano principi di fedelta' e di coerenze come se fossero depositari della Verita'.
> Allora facciamo un po' d'ordine precisando alcuni concetti:
> 1) EConomicamente non tolgo nulla alla mia famiglia in quanto le spese per mantene la mia compagna le sostengo avendo rinunciato ai miei interessi personali ed ad alcune voci sul mio tempo libero.
> ...


Buongiorno peccato veniale..ma direi che dipende da come ti sei proposto ,sei riuscito a farmi sottoscrivere le critiche che hai ricevuto.Anch'io sono traditore , qualche anno in meno di te,ho ''amica''che ha 26 anni in meno di me,mi manca un niente per la ''seconda''.Ma non le metto  pari a mia moglie,ne penso di scucire un cent,ne le amo,tutt'al piu'un po'di affetto,viceversa saremmo animali.
Poi scusa..ti avevo immaginato un ricco finanziere,o industriale...invece no..magari hai un mutuo acceso..e lavori di piu'per l''altra lei''????Io non lo farei mai..oppure si...ma per mettere un'ulteriore auto in garage...ahahahhah...sai quella con il cavallino rampante..per lei si..per una donna no.


----------



## gas (15 Febbraio 2013)

peccatoveniale ha detto:


> Grazie Contepinceton.
> Dunque ho letto i commenti lasciati dai forumisti di "tradimenti.net" e la prima cosa che mi ha colpito e' che in un forum in cui si dovrebbe pacatamente disquisire di tradimenti mi sono ritrovato *aggredito da qualunquisti *che sbandierano principi di fedelta' e di coerenze come se fossero depositari della Verita'.
> Allora facciamo un po' d'ordine precisando alcuni concetti:
> 1) EConomicamente non tolgo nulla alla mia famiglia in quanto le spese per mantene la mia compagna le sostengo avendo rinunciato ai miei interessi personali ed ad alcune voci sul mio tempo libero.
> ...


secondo me avresti fatto meglio a non replicare o perlomeno ad evitare terminologie o epiteti nei confronti dei forumisti che, chi più e chi meno, hanno espresso una condivisibile opinione rispetto a quanto da te espresso.
quindi alla fine, oltre a togliere dei soldi alla tua famiglia, le togli anche del tempo per il doppio lavoro che ti sei 
trovato al fine di sovvenzionare l'amante.

Non sei coerente e non sei sincero, perchè l'amore è anche sincerità


----------



## Simy (15 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> secondo me avresti fatto meglio a non replicare o perlomeno ad evitare terminologie o epiteti nei confronti dei forumisti che, chi più e chi meno, hanno espresso una condivisibile opinione rispetto a quanto da te espresso.
> quindi alla fine, oltre a togliere dei soldi alla tua famiglia, le togli anche del tempo per il doppio lavoro che ti sei
> trovato al fine di sovvenzionare l'amante.
> 
> Non sei coerente e non sei sincero, perchè l'amore è anche sincerità


:up:


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> :up:


Sto cazzo di gas,viene su proprio bene.Il nuovo oscuro che avanza.Benissimo.


----------



## Simy (15 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sto cazzo di gas,viene su proprio bene.Il nuovo oscuro che avanza.Benissimo.


un altro come te è difficile da trovare...ma gas ha dei buoni requisiti :rotfl:


----------



## Gian (15 Febbraio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Grazie, ma sei lo stesso ospiteg che scriveva da non registrato?
> Lo chiedo così, per curiosità, ricordavo un nick non registrato così.^^


grazie sono io.
Non sono uno scienziato.
la signora Chiara Matraini non perde mai occasione
per fare la splendida su questo forum.


----------



## Gian (15 Febbraio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Secondo me questo tizio rasenta la pazzia!
> Addirittura fare un secondo lavoro per mantenere l'amante!
> Ma perché non lo può fare lei stessa un secondo lavoro?
> E il marito?
> Mah...


perchè tromba !!!
ma vuoi mettere, è una vita intensa la sua.
Non possiamo comprenderlo.


----------



## Gian (15 Febbraio 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Prima accertati che il cameriere abbia già provveduto a ritirare dal tavolo il bicchiere di vetro però...
> oppure chiedi ad un infermiere con valigetta di aspettarti fuori dal bar :condom::condom::condom::condom:


ma no, magari non reagisce in modo violento.
Potrebbe anche sputargli in un occhio e poi dirigersi
verso il più vicino studio legale.
Non siamo così negativi !!! :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2013)

*Dai*



ospite "g" ha detto:


> grazie sono io.
> Non sono uno scienziato.
> la signora Chiara Matraini non perde mai occasione
> per fare la splendida su questo forum.


Chiara è splendida di suo.:up:


----------



## Gian (15 Febbraio 2013)

peccatoveniale ha detto:


> Grazie Contepinceton.
> Allora facciamo un po' d'ordine precisando alcuni concetti:
> 1) EConomicamente non tolgo nulla alla mia famiglia in quanto le spese per mantene la mia compagna le sostengo avendo rinunciato ai miei interessi personali ed ad alcune voci sul mio tempo libero.
> 2) Non sono ricco sfondato e non guadagno decine di migliaia di euro al mese e per fare fronte alla nuova situazione, ho trovato un secondo lavoro.
> ...


quindi tu, nella tua famiglia vera, ti senti morto.
Ripeto, devi dirlo a tua moglie, sii sincero e mettila al corrente
di questa intrigante situazione.
Punto secondo, è chiaro che se tu scrivi una cosa del genere (molto più diffusa
di quanto si possa pensare) ti esponi ad applausi, e anche a critiche.
Quindi ami due donne :idea: perfetto e ripeto, fallo presente a tua moglie.
Saggiamo le sue reazioni. Tutto il resto è relativo, forum compreso.


----------



## Gian (15 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiara è splendida di suo.:up:


perchè la conosci di persona ?


----------



## Simy (15 Febbraio 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> grazie sono io.
> Non sono uno scienziato.
> la signora Chiara Matraini non perde mai occasione
> per fare la splendida su questo forum.


Chiara è una grande donna!  non ha bisogno di fare la splendida


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2013)

*No*



ospite "g" ha detto:


> perchè la conosci di persona ?


No, conosco come si comporta qui dentro,sempre con grande "trasparenza"!


----------



## gas (15 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sto cazzo di gas,viene su proprio bene.Il nuovo oscuro che avanza.Benissimo.


oscuro, come ti devo dire che arrivo solo a 23 cm............................................? :rotfl:


----------



## gas (15 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> un altro come te è difficile da trovare...ma gas ha dei buoni requisiti :rotfl:


dici? mah!


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> oscuro, come ti devo dire che arrivo solo a 23 cm............................................? :rotfl:


Sei fortunatissimo gas,è la misura giusta.Io devo andare sotto i ferri per tornare ad una misura normale come la tua.:unhappy:


----------



## gas (15 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei fortunatissimo gas,è la misura giusta.Io devo andare sotto i ferri per tornare ad una misura normale come la tua.:unhappy:


ne consegue che non potrò mai essere "oscuro"


----------



## Simy (15 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ne consegue che non potrò mai essere "oscuro"



non esageriamo NUSSUNO potrà MAI essere Oscuro!


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> ne consegue che non potrò mai essere "oscuro"


Gas tu non devi essere oscuro,ricordati la massima di vita sul gelato e fanne tesoro...!:up:


----------



## gas (15 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non esageriamo NUSSUNO potrà MAI essere Oscuro!


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> non esageriamo NUSSUNO potrà MAI essere Oscuro!


Sento aria di presa per il culo......


----------



## gas (15 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gas tu non devi essere oscuro,ricordati la massima di vita sul gelato e fanne tesoro...!:up:


:up: :rotfl:


----------



## gas (15 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sento aria di presa per il culo......


ricordando la massima sul gelato...... :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> ricordando la massima sul gelato...... :rotfl:


Meglio un culo gelato che un gelato ar culo...!La morale che se ne ricava è la seguente:meglio un piccolo disagio,che uno più grande...!


----------



## Pleasure (15 Febbraio 2013)

peccatoveniale ha detto:


> Ho 58 anni e sono ​sposato da 23 anni e felicemente fino a quattro anni fa quando ho conosciuto una splendida donna di venti anni piu' giovane di me, sposata e con un figlio di quattro anni.
> Abbiamo iniziato una travolgente relazione fatta da pomeriggi in motel, ma anche weekend, viaggi, cene, amicizie comuni ecc. Poi dopo un anno lei si separa dal marito (io le pago le spese per la separazione) e lascia la casa coniugale per trasferirsi in un alloggio che io provvedo ad affittare e pagare le spese.
> Lei ha un lavoro part time che non le consente di guadagnare abbastanza per mantenersi dignitosamente, ed allora contribuisco io a tutto.
> Sono oramai trascorsi tre anni da quando lei e' diventata praticamente la mia compagna; abbiamo trascorso insieme vacanze, viaggi in Italia ed all'estero. Lei dice di amarmi veramente, ed io ci credo, peraltro e' consapevole che io non
> ...




Guarda, da come hai spiegato si capisce di una donna che se ne approfitta di te ed una mogliettina brava ecc...
e tu, il miliardario industriale fesso che, invece di seguire solo la sua di famiglia (e magari divertirsi e basta con l'amante) segue anche quella di una donna che lo sfrutta. 
Nella maggior parte dei casi, l'amante è solo per un breve periodo o forse per un annetto e poco più fino a quando la novità passa, poi cambio amante e così via...
nel tuo caso dici di amare due persone che ti completano entrambe, la cosa è ben diversa perchè quest'altra tipa,
non è per te un'amante ma una compagna...
per molti è assurdo ed anche per me è difficile immaginare di poter amare due persone contemporaneamente..
però ci sono casi così che non sono solo nei paesi dove hanno più di una moglie.
In Italia il "cantante" Pupo ha dei figli con la moglie e dei figli con una compagna da sempre!
da sempre una doppia vita, perchè dice di non riuscire a stare senza una delle due.
Ma le due donne sono al corrente di questa doppia vita e lo hanno accettato (contente loro..)
Ma Tu, prova ad immaginare, divideresti Tua moglie con un altro?
quando capita a se stessi si pensa sempre a quanto si sta bene ecc.. e meno agli altri.. 
Tu non sembri confuso e neanche immaturo ma sicuramente egoista ma come ti sentiresti se tua moglie amasse due uomini ?!?
Un conto è una scappatella, un flirt, che anche se è molto fastidioso è pur sempre un tradimento fine a se stesso,
in questo caso stai vivendo 2 vite...è mooooooltoooo diverso.
Un tradimento fine a se stesso si può perdonare ma dividere il proprio coniuge con un altro/a per la vita,
porca miseria, è dura! io potrei accettarlo per un periodo ma poi devi decidere chi scegliere..
Non credo che tua moglie sarebbe felice di sapere questa storia... e in quanto all'amante...come si può accettare un uomo così per la vita?!? molto probabilmente perchè non le interessa impegnarsi a pieno! le va bene averti part-time e sta bene a farsi mantenere, lei è quella che sta meglio di tutti.
è giovane e fa quello che vuole.
Non vorrei essere nei tuoi panni...ma forse è meglio che valuti bene e prendi una decisione...
hai 58 anni e sai bene che nella vita certe scelte si fanno per forza anche se fanno soffrire..
ma dovresti avere polso e scegliere..perchè se tua moglie scoprisse tutto...
è la probabile fine del "gioco". ed hai buttato via anni ed anni... e questo non ha prezzo!.


----------



## Simy (15 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sento aria di presa per il culo......



veramente no....comunque


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma infatti io sono perplessa, non ho tante sicurezze. Mi chiedevo appunto se fosse così scontato che dovesse essere così. Io, così, a occhio, direi che nella famiglia non dovrebbero entrarci necessariamente progetti economici comuni (o comunque non totalizzanti). Ripeto, 'sta cosa delle due famiglie la trovo disgustosa, non travisatemi. Però, la voglia di fusionalità totale, sotto ogni aspetto, non me la sento nemmeno un po'. Mai sentita, in realtà.


sono passate tante pagine ma mi preme comunque dire la mia.

Noi abbiamo tutto separato, CC, proprietà e dividiamo le spese ( senza misurarle con il micrometro. più o meno ), abbiamo sempre diviso le spese a prescindere dei reciproci redditi. Lo trovo civile e morale. Personalmente mi sentirei in difetto a non farle spendere la sua parte di "vita" e lei si sentirebbe in difetto a pretendere da me. Io ho un reddito molto più alto del suo ma se fosse il contrario io vorrei fare la mia parte. Il giusto.

La casa è di mia proprietà e l'ho pagata tutta io. Mobili compresi. Le sue cose sono ben distinte. Lo erano quando eravamo innamorati e genitori e lo sono, a maggior ragione adesso. 

Certo abbiamo uno stile di vita molto economico ed un reddito complessivo sufficiente.

Io davvero non capisco chi mette tutto in comune.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> sono passate tante pagine ma mi preme comunque dire la mia.
> 
> Noi abbiamo tutto separato, CC, proprietà e dividiamo le spese ( senza misurarle con il micrometro. più o meno ), abbiamo sempre diviso le spese a prescindere dei reciproci redditi. Lo trovo civile e morale. Personalmente mi sentirei in difetto a non farle spendere la sua parte di "vita" e lei si sentirebbe in difetto a pretendere da me. Io ho un reddito molto più alto del suo ma se fosse il contrario io vorrei fare la mia parte. Il giusto.
> 
> ...


Neanch'io
Saranno comunisti!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (15 Febbraio 2013)

peccatoveniale ha detto:


> Ma perchè nel nostro Paese non esiste l'istituto del Matrimonio Poliamoroso?


Ma perchè il matrimonio, santi numi, non deve aver nulla a che fare con l'amore!
Così come neppure il sesso deve essere rovinato da un sentimento che è un'affezione dell'io tanto irregolare, come le metruazioni di una maratoneta, quanto ambiguo, come certi palestrati con le parrucche bionde che ti fanno l'occhiolino anche quando il carnevale è finito da un pezzo!
Il denaro poi è un mero srumento che deve consentire, per quanto possibile, di non morire prima del tempo e di vivere quanto meno insoddisfatti possibile.
In questo senso, fai bene a pagarti l'amante e fai male ad amarla.

Lungi da me anche solo pensare che una così, che si fa pagare pure la carta igienica dal guzzone di turno e non se ne vergogna tanto da andare a prostituirsi altrove per farti vedere che almeno s'impegna ad alleviare le tue spese, sia un'approfittarice, in primis perchè le approfittatrici hanno bisogno degli stupidi e secondariamente perchè se dici ad uno stupido, che ha per le mani un'approfittatrice, lui tanto non ti crede.
Non voglio quindi nè privarla di una sua necessità di vita nè stimolare la tua incredulità

Ti dirò invece che il tuo modus vivendi è economicamente lodevole!
Un po' come, per risolvere il problema della povertà, conviene far far figli solo ai ricchi ed impedirlo ai poveri in modo che i primi si moltiplichino a dismisura ed i secondi si estinguano, allo stesso modo se tutti gli abbianti sovvenzionassero un numero sufficientemente alto di bisognose, queste ultime diminuirebbero drasticamente le richieste di sovvenzioni statali ed in ultima istanza si creerebbero le condizioni per una futura diminuzione delle tasse.

Continua così!

Ciao!


----------



## lunaiena (15 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> sono passate tante pagine ma mi preme comunque dire la mia.
> 
> Noi abbiamo tutto separato, CC, proprietà e dividiamo le spese ( senza misurarle con il micrometro. più o meno ), abbiamo sempre diviso le spese a prescindere dei reciproci redditi. Lo trovo civile e morale. Personalmente mi sentirei in difetto a non farle spendere la sua parte di "vita" e lei si sentirebbe in difetto a pretendere da me. Io ho un reddito molto più alto del suo ma se fosse il contrario io vorrei fare la mia parte. Il giusto.
> 
> ...


si ma la tua non è una famiglia basta sull'amore sui valori 
non hai capito che o sei una famiglia, una persona, una coppia, conveniale o sei aut...


----------



## Eretteo (15 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma perchè il matrimonio, santi numi, non deve aver nulla a che fare con l'amore!
> Così come neppure il sesso deve essere rovinato da un sentimento che è un'affezione dell'io tanto irregolare, come le metruazioni di una maratoneta, quanto ambiguo, come certi palestrati con le parrucche bionde che ti fanno l'occhiolino anche quando il carnevale è finito da un pezzo!
> Il denaro poi è un mero srumento che deve consentire, per quanto possibile, di non morire prima del tempo e di vivere quanto meno insoddisfatti possibile.
> In questo senso, fai bene a pagarti l'amante e fai male ad amarla.
> ...


Certe argomentazioni alte e forti fomentano un sorriso giocondesco,in una mattinata per altri versi avara di soddisfazioni,e prodiga invece di fastidiose bisognanze ed irritanti corsette  ante-alba.
Misurare il quoziente di vantaggio economico intellettivo di chi,oltre a mantenere una Visa,si accolla pure un'altra barcona che gli serve come un' Ami e gli costa come un SM.
Mi rispondi giustamente come il Lino Toffolo anni '70 che giocava giocoso facendo divertire gli allora pargoletti.
Mi dirai pure che mettere le mani in troppi vasi di confettura,oltre a far salire il colesterolo ti nausea sulla via dello zucchero.
E mi dirai "Basta con questo antieuropeismo da populistelli di mezza tacca!
26 euro a tonnellata son troppi,bisogna produrre in Dacia!"
Tutto 'sto giro continentale per dire che non e' tanto economico mantenere 3 macchine ed avere paura a girare con una temendo d'ingelosire le altre.
Molto meglio mettere il motore dell'SM sulla Visa,se proprio vuoi esagerare.
Ed il resto lo smantelli.


----------



## Lui (15 Febbraio 2013)

avrei voluto dare un premio anche a te, amico Rabarbaro, ma non ho potuto. 

prendilo per buono.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma perchè il matrimonio, santi numi, non deve aver nulla a che fare con l'amore!
> Così come neppure il sesso deve essere rovinato da un sentimento che è un'affezione dell'io tanto irregolare, come le metruazioni di una maratoneta, quanto ambiguo, come certi palestrati con le parrucche bionde che ti fanno l'occhiolino anche quando il carnevale è finito da un pezzo!
> Il denaro poi è un mero srumento che deve consentire, per quanto possibile, di non morire prima del tempo e di vivere quanto meno insoddisfatti possibile.
> In questo senso, fai bene a pagarti l'amante e fai male ad amarla.
> ...


lo smeraldo era d'obbligo


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> si ma la tua non è una famiglia basta sull'amore sui valori
> non hai capito che o sei una famiglia, una persona, una coppia, conveniale o sei aut...


La mia famiglia si basava sull'amore, eravamo innamorati. Ora non più. O meglio siamo tutte e due innamorati di nostra figlia.

Non c'è nulla da capire. Noi siamo una famiglia. Madre, Padre e figlia. Ci vogliamo bene, giochiamo, ridiamo, viviamo. Il fatto che non ci sia più amore e sesso tra i genitori non la rende meno famiglia di molte altre. Anzi.

E poi non mi trattare male che ultimamente mi stai anche mazzolando a Ruzzle


----------



## lunaiena (15 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> La mia famiglia si basava sull'amore, eravamo innamorati. Ora non più. O meglio siamo tutte e due innamorati di nostra figlia.
> 
> Non c'è nulla da capire. Noi siamo una famiglia. Madre, Padre e figlia. Ci vogliamo bene, giochiamo, ridiamo, viviamo. Il fatto che non ci sia più amore e sesso tra i genitori non la rende meno famiglia di molte altre. Anzi.
> 
> E poi non mi trattare male che ultimamente mi stai anche mazzolando a Ruzzle



Lo so ...:up:


----------



## tesla (15 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me sta donna piace,e neanche poco,poche parole,molto incisive.:up:


ma neanche un baciaculo?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ma neanche un baciaculo?


bacia solo quello peloso del Conte


----------



## Gian (15 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma perchè il matrimonio, santi numi, non deve aver nulla a che fare con l'amore!
> Così come neppure il sesso deve essere rovinato da un sentimento che è un'affezione dell'io tanto irregolare, come le metruazioni di una maratoneta, quanto ambiguo, come certi palestrati con le parrucche bionde che ti fanno l'occhiolino anche quando il carnevale è finito da un pezzo!
> Il denaro poi è un mero srumento che deve consentire, per quanto possibile, di non morire prima del tempo e di vivere quanto meno insoddisfatti possibile.
> In questo senso, fai bene a pagarti l'amante e fai male ad amarla.
> ...



ahahhahaha è troppo forte ! 

"adotta anche tu un'amante"

ahahaha w rabarbaro.:up:


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (15 Febbraio 2013)

peccatoveniale ha detto:


> Ho 58 anni e sono ​sposato da 23 anni e felicemente fino a quattro anni fa quando ho conosciuto una splendida donna di venti anni piu' giovane di me, sposata e con un figlio di quattro anni.
> Abbiamo iniziato una travolgente relazione fatta da pomeriggi in motel, ma anche weekend, viaggi, cene, amicizie comuni ecc. Poi dopo un anno lei si separa dal marito (io le pago le spese per la separazione) e lascia la casa coniugale per trasferirsi in un alloggio che io provvedo ad affittare e pagare le spese.
> Lei ha un lavoro part time che non le consente di guadagnare abbastanza per mantenersi dignitosamente, ed allora contribuisco io a tutto.
> Sono oramai trascorsi tre anni da quando lei e' diventata praticamente la mia compagna; abbiamo trascorso insieme vacanze, viaggi in Italia ed all'estero. Lei dice di amarmi veramente, ed io ci credo, peraltro e' consapevole che io non
> ...



ehy, la prima parte del racconto fa molto Nucky thompson


----------



## Arianna (15 Febbraio 2013)

peccatoveniale ha detto:


> Grazie Contepinceton.
> Dunque ho letto i commenti lasciati dai forumisti di "tradimenti.net" e la  prima cosa che mi ha colpito e' che in un forum in cui si dovrebbe pacatamente disquisire di tradimenti mi sono ritrovato aggredito da qualunquisti che sbandierano principi di fedelta' e di coerenze come se fossero depositari della Verita'.
> Allora facciamo un po' d'ordine precisando alcuni concetti:
> 1) EConomicamente non tolgo nulla alla mia famiglia in quanto le spese per mantene la mia compagna le sostengo avendo rinunciato ai miei interessi personali ed ad alcune voci sul mio tempo libero.
> ...


Un giudizio lo hai avuto, quanto qualunquista e quanto unanime non so. Non ho letto nemmeno tutta la discussione, ma è singolare che la tua storia abbia prodotto più di 40 pagine, non credi?
Non si può disquisire pacatamente di tradimenti. 
I commenti e i giudizi che hai ricevuto saranno pure qualunquisti, ma coloro che ti hanno risposto si sono fatti sommariamente un'idea in base a quelle poche righe che hai scritto. Ecco che adesso aggiungi nuovi elementi: non sei ricco sfondato e hai trovato un secondo lavoro per far fronte alla situazione. Ti dici consapevole. 
Sei un uomo quantomeno singolare. Nessun altro dei traditori incalliti o diversamente fedeli qui presenti si metterebbe, o metterebbe la propria amante, in una situazione come quella che descrivi. E da ciò che scrivi non traspare nessuna ombra di rischio o di sospetto, nessuna paura di essere scoperto da tua moglie. Scrivi che, così facendo, amando due donne, soddisfi in modo complementare i tuoi bisogni e ti senti vivo. 
Ma sentirsi vivo conducendo una doppia vita, ché di questo si tratta. E la tua amante può ben ritenersi soddisfatta, perché anche lei ha comunque la sua vita, non so quanto condivisibile da te, vale a dire un figlio di cui prendersi cura e un padre con cui mantenere buoni rapporti. 
Dici che ti interessava sottoporre al nostro giudizio la tua condizione, ma se hai scritto qui significa che qualche dubbio lo hai anche tu. 
E allora non formulo un giudizio, ma solo una domanda: tu come ti ci vedi, in questa stessa situazione, tra 10-15 anni?


----------



## peccatoveniale (15 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Guarda, da come hai spiegato si capisce di una donna che se ne approfitta di te ed una mogliettina brava ecc...
> e tu, il miliardario industriale fesso che, invece di seguire solo la sua di famiglia (e magari divertirsi e basta con l'amante) segue anche quella di una donna che lo sfrutta.
> Nella maggior parte dei casi, l'amante è solo per un breve periodo o forse per un annetto e poco più fino a quando la novità passa, poi cambio amante e così via...
> nel tuo caso dici di amare due persone che ti completano entrambe, la cosa è ben diversa perchè quest'altra tipa,
> ...


Hai detto cose sagge, Pleasure!
Credo che sei quello/a che ha compreso meglio il mio travaglio interiore.
Avrò bisogno di riflettere molto.
Ciao


----------



## Pleasure (15 Febbraio 2013)

peccatoveniale ha detto:


> Hai detto cose sagge, Pleasure!
> Credo che sei quello/a che ha compreso meglio il mio travaglio interiore.
> Avrò bisogno di riflettere molto.
> Ciao



ho provato semplicemente a mettermi nei tuoi panni...è per questo che ti ho scritto che non vorrei esserlo...
ma forza e coraggio, rifletti bene a lungo..
Se vorrai siamo qui..
In bocca al lupo,
ciao

PS: sono donna


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> ho provato semplicemente a mettermi nei tuoi panni...è per questo che ti ho scritto che non vorrei esserlo...
> ma forza e coraggio, rifletti bene a lungo..
> Se vorrai siamo qui..
> In bocca al lupo,
> ...


dentro e fuori...


----------



## Minerva (15 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> sono passate tante pagine ma mi preme comunque dire la mia.
> 
> Noi abbiamo tutto separato, CC, proprietà e dividiamo le spese ( senza misurarle con il micrometro. più o meno ), abbiamo sempre diviso le spese a prescindere dei reciproci redditi.* Lo trovo civile e morale*. *Personalmente mi sentirei in difetto a non farle spendere la sua parte di "vita" e lei si sentirebbe in difetto a pretendere da me. Io ho un reddito molto più alto del suo ma se fosse il contrario io vorrei fare la mia parte. *Il giusto.
> 
> ...


mi spieghi (per favore)cosa voglia dire civile e morale , nel senso che trovi immorale che pur avendo due redditi separati i conti si facciano insieme?


----------



## Minerva (15 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> si ma la tua non è una famiglia basta sull'amore sui valori
> non hai capito che o sei una famiglia, una persona, una coppia, conveniale o sei aut...


simpatica battuta


----------



## Minerva (15 Febbraio 2013)

anzi, no.non c'è nulla da spiegare: ognuno vive la famiglia con il concetto che gli è più congeniale.
bon


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> anzi, no.non c'è nulla da spiegare: ognuno vive la famiglia con il concetto che gli è più congeniale.
> bon


cuoto
e ho ben visto i disastri compiuti in casa mia
nel tentativo di assumere modelli 
con la benedizione della confraternita di santa dorotea
no?

Per fortuna, dice mia moglie,
i muri degli appartamenti non sono trasparenti
e ci limitiamo a vedere le famiglie in tv.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ohhhh....lunapiena...ma vergognati...
oh ma che razza di famiglie frequenti...
oh io non starei mai in certe famiglie che non son famiglie....
oh io non leggerei mai famiglia cristiana

oh questo è scorretto
oh l'altro è sleale
oh l'altro è irrispettoso

i soldi in comune
perchè le mutande mie son le tue...
condivisione...

siamo una grande tribù
il popolo della libertà
oh dio patria e famiglia

ah ehm
l'essere in famiglia
per una donna moderna
implica la nostalgia
verso il ritrovare sè stessa
in maniera asettica
e puntigliosa
perchè essere donna moderna
significa godere di propri spazi

ritrovare sè stessa
e appunto equilibrio con le limitazioni 

causate dalla presenza di martirio e sfiglio da accudire

ecc...ecc...ecc....


----------



## fruitbasket (15 Febbraio 2013)

O.T. 
Conte ma perchè anche in prosa te ne vai a capo ogni due o tre parole?


C'è da dire che così i tuoi commenti appaiono tecnicamente più poetici


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> O.T.
> Conte ma perchè anche in prosa te ne vai a capo ogni due o tre parole?
> 
> 
> C'è da dire che così i tuoi commenti appaiono tecnicamente più poetici


Perchè scrivo come parlo.


Quel che mi rimproverano sempre
e che fa molto incazzare chi mi ascolta

è che...
quando parlo
tronco in discorsi a metà

perchè mi si aprono
montagne di digressioni nella testa

e uno ti dice
dai muoviti finisci il discorso

e io dico
boh che cosa stavo dicendo?


----------



## fruitbasket (15 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè scrivo come parlo.
> 
> 
> Quel che mi rimproverano sempre
> ...



limpido! :up:


----------

